# Any Bvlgari / Bulgari wearers out there?



## mulberrylove

Whether it is rings, necklaces or watches i am interested if you own Bvlgari pieces and what you think of them


----------



## vancleef fan

Hi i have 4 pieces from Bulgari... 
Yellow Gold bulgari bulgari tubogas watch
Steel watch with leather strap
Steel and yellow gold bracelet
Chandra ring (discontinued line) with pink and green tourmaline


----------



## wantitneedit

hi there.  I have  a couple of pieces.

bzero1 white gold 4 band ring

bvlgari bvlgari pendant, steel/onyx one side and yellow gold/mother of pearl the other side.

I love love love bvlgari.  there are so many pieces i want, i dream bvlgari!


----------



## Bitten

I don't own any as yet (no boutique or authorised sellers here ) but I love Bvlgari pieces. I really like the new Asioma D watch - oh my yes!!


----------



## urologist

I have the Parentesi pendant in white gold.  I love it!


----------



## hipnycmom

I have a limited edition Diagono (women's) which I love but almost never wear.  I am constantly choosing my Cartier over this one.  Haven't bought any jewelry from them since where I live, if you can spend that much on jewelry, you can have it custom made and it even comes out cheaper


----------



## chloe-babe

I have the white gold ring with the writing around the edge (sorry, im rubbish at remembering the names!!!) but it is gorgeous


----------



## mulberrylove

chloe-babe said:


> I have the white gold ring with the writing around the edge (sorry, im rubbish at remembering the names!!!) but it is gorgeous


Sounds like the B-zero range which is a really popular line


----------



## Leelee

I wish I did.  I've seen some lovely pieces in advertisements.


----------



## Accessorize*me

I only have the Bvlgari B.Zero1 White Gold 4 Band Ring & B.Zero1 Yellow Gold Pendant. 
I find that their designs have less details, their shapes and lines are 'cleaner' and hence more versatile to mix and match.


----------



## PearlM

I have the Bvlgari Bvlgari watch in all steel.


----------



## lili_shop

i love the parentesi collection. have the bracelet in leather straps, the ring and pendant. all in yellow gold.


----------



## simone72

Reviving this thread I'm so obsessed with the Bulgari Bulgari gold tubogas watch or the gold bracelet, anyone else?


----------



## kat99

I like Bvlgari, I used to have a b.zero watch. I really would like a long icon necklace from the Parentesi collection one day.


----------



## SweetCherries

I love Bvlgari! Have a wg Bzero1 pendant, a three tone Bzero1 yg bracelet. Hoping to buy a matching wg 4 band Bzero1 ring while on vacation (not til the end of the yr) to avoid paying taxes, the boutique is always sold out of my size.


----------



## restricter

I have a Cicladi necklace and matching ring, a BZero 3 layer ring with pink tourmaline, a BZero watch, a tubogas ring with garnet and peridot, a tubogas ring with onyx, cerchi necklace and ring and one other ring and earring combo, discontinued and I can't recall the name.

I also have a few of their handbags.


----------



## restricter

restricter said:


> I have a Cicladi necklace and matching ring, a BZero 3 layer ring with pink tourmaline, a BZero watch, a tubogas ring with garnet and peridot, a tubogas ring with onyx, cerchi necklace and ring and one other ring and earring combo, discontinued and I can't recall the name.
> 
> I also have a few of their handbags.



Correction - it's Astrale, not Cerchi.

And I also have a Tondo Sole pendant and leather cord.

So...yeah, I love Bulgari.


----------



## saligator

I have a classic gold necklace with three onyx/gold discs. Love it.

Better get your pieces now before LMVH buys them, which I think is happening really soon--or already

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/03/07/for-bulgari-lvmh-deal-paves-way-to-growth/


----------



## Nutcracker

I have only the B.Zero ring, 1 band, WG. But I don't really like it (emotional reasons), and it is also big, fits only my middle finger (what I don't like), so I usually wear it on a chain around my neck. 

I dream about the 3- or 4-band WG version (maybe the one with diamonds... )...


----------



## artax

I have the 4-band B. Zero ring and I love it! &#57378; I wear it every day&#58167;It goes with everything. I hope I can get the matching earrings soon.


----------



## Blingaddict

I love Bvlgari...
I am lucky enough to own two pcs.
B zero ring in white gold which I  wear on a chain around my neck. Love it.. Coz I can see the Bvlgari engraved on the side of the ring( know what I mean?)
I also have a Tondo shake with 5 colored stones... This was a special order from Dubai as I was told it had been discontinued .. But I just had to have it( after seeing it on someone) and was lucky enough that they agreed to the order..
I get so many compliments on it..certainly one of my favorite pcs of jewelry.


----------



## Chagall

I have a 2 band Bzero ring in white gold, a Frenza Tondo fire pendant, and a 'owl' pendant I purchased on ebay and had authenticated by Bvlgari.

I love them all, but have had to have my ring re-plated with white gold as it lost it's "whiteness", and took on a slightly "goldish" tinge.

I was told that Bvlgari has had trouble with their white gold alloy.

I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem, as it makes me reluctant to purchase white gold fron Bvlgari again.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am a big fan of their watches!


----------



## SweetCherries

saligator said:


> I have a classic gold necklace with three onyx/gold discs. Love it.
> 
> Better get your pieces now before LMVH buys them, which I think is happening really soon--or already
> 
> http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/03/07/for-bulgari-lvmh-deal-paves-way-to-growth/



Does this mean the prices will go up? Like LV increase, oh NO!!!


----------



## Pucchi

I have the B.Zero1 watch with blue MOP dial and stainless steel bangle.
Recent purchase - the B.Zero1 pendant in RG


----------



## saligator

SweetCherries, I have no idea. Maybe nothing will change, but if they are after a broader market, they may make things differently to accommodate inventory. I figure once a big conglomerate buys something like that, quality must change...but I have not read anything about a price increase or quality change. I was just speculating what may come to pass. OTOH maybe they'll be cheaper!


----------



## kb9855

I own a BZero1 watch and ring.  I like this brand but I'm sad that they are unable to compete with brands like Tiffany & Co and Cartier.  That is why they decided to sell their stake to LVMH.  Things might be different going forward.


----------



## vancleef fan

What are your thoughts ladies re the Serpenti collection ?


----------



## noon

I own the b.zero 1 bracelet in three golds, matching yellow gold necklace and earrings (all b.zero 1) and a ring in white gold but I am not sure what collection it is from.


----------



## restricter

kb9855 said:


> I own a BZero1 watch and ring.  I like this brand but I'm sad that they are unable to compete with brands like Tiffany & Co and Cartier.  That is why they decided to sell their stake to LVMH.  Things might be different going forward.



I'm just worried that we've seen the last of the Bvlgari sample sales here in NY and possibly the end of the Bvlgari outlet over in Italy.


----------



## neenabengal

noon said:


> I own the b.zero 1 bracelet in three golds, matching yellow gold necklace and earrings (all b.zero 1) and a ring in white gold but I am not sure what collection it is from.



Hi Noon
I love the B zero bracelet in 3 gold - could you please post modelling pics?


----------



## ricababes

Oh I love Bvlgari! I have Bzero1 engagement ring, 2 wedding band (with and without diamonds) then I also have save the children ring and pendant.


----------



## doreenjoy

I'd love to see pics of your lovely Bulgari pieces, ladies! 

I have a ring similar to the Majestic/Cobra ring...not sure if my syle has a name. will post pics soonish.


----------



## eminere

Cicladi 7-disc ring in white gold:


----------



## doreenjoy

Gorgeous ring, eminere!


----------



## ricababes

Our Bzero1 rings...


----------



## neenabengal

All the photos are lovely  thanks for posting


----------



## Asscher

eminere;18679706 said:
			
		

> Cicladi 7-disc ring in white gold:


 
Wow, this ring is so unique!


----------



## Asscher

ricababes said:


> Our Bzero1 rings...


 
Lovely!


----------



## bahbah00

Love Bvlgari, I think they are underrated. Truly classic and elegant pieces.


----------



## eminere

doreenjoy said:


> Gorgeous ring, eminere!


Thank you!


----------



## eminere

Asscher said:


> Wow, this ring is so unique!


 I love the design.


----------



## eminere

ricababes said:


> Our Bzero1 rings...


Stunning!


----------



## pebz

Our Wedding Bands


----------



## vixen18

I love Bvlgari. Their jewelry is so chic n elegant.

From the B.Zero collection, I own:
B.Zero1 ring (double band) in YG
B.Zero1 earrings in YG
B.Zero1 pendant in YG with pave diamonds n YG chain

Bvlgari Bvlgari earrings YG with MOP

Awesome buys. Love them all!


----------



## MBeech

I love Bvlgari, I have a couple of pieces:

From the B.zero1 collection I have:

1 White gold single band ring
1 Yellow gold single band ring
1 White gold 3 band ring (love this one)

I also have a parentesi white gold pendant on a cotton and white gold cord


----------



## Mette

I only have one Bulgari piece, it's the Save The Children Ring from a couple of years ago - http://www.bulgari.com/125anniversary/

I really love it and hope to get some more Bulgari pieces in the future.


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

I'm a huge fan of BVLGARI watches and jewels so please allow me to share my little collection. I'll start with my watch collection:

Watch No. 1 
SCUBA YG/Steel with rubber strap


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Watch No. 2
Bvlgari Chronograph 18kt WG


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Watch No. 3
Rettangolo chronograph 18kt YG


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Watch No. 4
Rettangolo 18kt WG full pave watch with croc band, one of my girly watches!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

Watch No. 5
Bvlgari-Bvlgari 18kt WG with diamond bezel, my favorite watch!


----------



## Addicted2Hermes

So finally here's the family shot!

Thank you everyone for patiently letting me share!

P.S I'll be back with my Bvlgari Jewels soon.....To be continued.....


----------



## Greenstar




----------



## Silversun

Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a price query. I've fallen in love with the Serpenti leather bracelet here, but I have no idea what price I'd be expecting to pay. It's silly of me, but I would be a lot more comfortable going into the boutique after I know what price range I'm in.  Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Candice0985

^ can you call a store and ask them? the reference code is on the website


----------



## Silversun

Thanks *Candice0985*! For some reason I never think to pick up the phone.  I'll give my local store a call tomorrow.


----------



## Candice0985

no problem. if I had the price myself I would definitely give it to you! but it looks like a unique design so the price might not be commonly known


----------



## doreenjoy

Silversun said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a price query. I've fallen in love with the Serpenti leather bracelet here, but I have no idea what price I'd be expecting to pay. It's silly of me, but I would be a lot more comfortable going into the boutique after I know what price range I'm in.  Any help much appreciated.


 
I really love that bracelet. Please come back and post if you find the price, or even better, if you have pics of it on your wrist to share.


----------



## Silversun

I gave my local boutique a call today. Unfortunately they told me it's not available in the UK.  I did find out that it's a very reasonable US$305, and you can pre-order it online by going through the US version of the site. So maybe that can turn out to be a nice little treat for someone stateside. I'm just hoping it'll still be available when I go to the US mid next year... fingers crossed!


----------



## PorscheGirl

I actually got my diamond studs from Bulgari. They don't normally sell them, but they had been shipped to Beverly Hills for a celebrity photo shoot and then not used. I was going up and down Rodeo Drive to Tiffany, Cartier, Van Cleef, etc. to get an idea of what I liked and what the retail prices were. I was then going to go downtown to the jewelry district to buy them. But I went in to Bulgari and saw these 4.0 tw emerald cut F-IF earrings, and I fell in love. I actually even bargained with them on the price. That was several years ago, and I still wear them all the time. I also have a new B.Zero.1 five band ring in yellow gold that I bought myself for my birthday. I wear it on my middle finger, and get many compliments.


----------



## doreenjoy

Silversun said:


> I gave my local boutique a call today. Unfortunately they told me it's not available in the UK.  I did find out that it's a very reasonable US$305, and you can pre-order it online by going through the US version of the site. So maybe that can turn out to be a nice little treat for someone stateside. I'm just hoping it'll still be available when I go to the US mid next year... fingers crossed!


 
Thank you! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

I'll have to pop into my local Bulgari and see if they have that bracelet. 



PorscheGirl said:


> I actually got my diamond studs from Bulgari. They don't normally sell them, but they had been shipped to Beverly Hills for a celebrity photo shoot and then not used. I was going up and down Rodeo Drive to Tiffany, Cartier, Van Cleef, etc. to get an idea of what I liked and what the retail prices were. I was then going to go downtown to the jewelry district to buy them. But *I went in to Bulgari and saw these 4.0 tw emerald cut F-IF earrings,* and I fell in love. I actually even bargained with them on the price. That was several years ago, and I still wear them all the time. I also have a new B.Zero.1 five band ring in yellow gold that I bought myself for my birthday. I wear it on my middle finger, and get many compliments.


 
I'd love to see photos of your diamond studs. They sound unique and interesting.


----------



## Silversun

It's been a while (as I had to get a US friend to get it for me), but the Serpenti leather bracelet is finally mine! 





I am in love...


----------



## Candice0985

Silversun said:


> It's been a while (as I had to get a US friend to get it for me), but the Serpenti leather bracelet is finally mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love...


wow that is such a cool bracelet! what are the materials of the serpent?


----------



## Silversun

It's karung skin with light gold plated hardware, and the head is enamel with malachite eyes. The green looked brighter in the online pics, although I quite like the a bit more understated colour IRL.


----------



## Candice0985

I didn't know bulgari did gold plating, do you mind sharing the retail of this piece, you can PM me if you feel more comfortable sharing?


----------



## Silversun

It's okay!  It's a very reasonable US$305 and was available online. I think they're out of stock online at the moment, but can be pre-ordered.


----------



## Candice0985

thanks silversun! I think this would be a really cool bracelet for stacking 

enjoy your new bracelet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

The bracelet is really cool! Congrats on this unusual find!


----------



## tds1

Looking at the BZero necklace for wife. She has an extra Yurman YG chain sitting around. Is there any reason I couldn't purchase the Bzero YG ring and put it on the chain? When I previously asked Bulgari this question, they said it wouldn't sit properly on the chain. Not sure if I was getting accurate info. Seems like perfect way to do it as it could then be worn as a ring as well. Anyone give this a try?

What about the RG/Black Ceramic ring on a YG chain? Too bizarre?


----------



## Candice0985

I think it will sit differently then the pendant. my bzero pendant is not even big enough to fit on my pinky!

 It could still look nice on a chain but it will be much bigger then the pendant. I think the ring should be worn as a ring and the pendant really is a perfect size.

is she set on a pendant or does she want the versatility of a ring?


----------



## tds1

Candice0985 said:


> I think it will sit differently then the pendant. my bzero pendant is not even big enough to fit on my pinky!
> 
> It could still look nice on a chain but it will be much bigger then the pendant. I think the ring should be worn as a ring and the pendant really is a perfect size.
> 
> is she set on a pendant or does she want the versatility of a ring?


 
Strange but true - She isn't set on either - I am the one that loves buying the jewelry. Didn't realize the pendant was much smaller in size. She has a Cartier Love necklace that she wears daily so I doubt the pendant would get much use. The idea was if I bought the ring she could occassionaly wear it as a pendant as well. At least that was my reasoning. But sounds like ring is best left as a ring...


----------



## Jaded81

Oh My Gosh! I love it!!!! Congrats!!! 

Is there only one size? I am wondering what size I should get because I have a pretty small wrist - 5.5 inches




Silversun said:


> It's been a while (as I had to get a US friend to get it for me), but the Serpenti leather bracelet is finally mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love...


----------



## Stephie2800

I love my B Zero 5 Band in WG and wear it almost every day.


----------



## Silversun

Jaded81 said:


> Is there only one size? I am wondering what size I should get because I have a pretty small wrist - 5.5 inches


There's only one size I think, but there are three holes for sizing. I just measured mine and the tightest fit is 6 inches, so it'll be a little loose on you but I don't think it would fall off.


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much!! 

Now I just need to get my hands on one!!!





Silversun said:


> There's only one size I think, but there are three holes for sizing. I just measured mine and the tightest fit is 6 inches, so it'll be a little loose on you but I don't think it would fall off.


----------



## Blo0ondi

i own bzero ring and bracelet in YG and i love them!


----------



## foxyqt

I have the B Zero 1 in Black/RG and I love it!


----------



## Kathd

Anyone with the B.Zero1 in white gold with pavé diamonds?


----------



## Candice0985

^ nope but I saw the necklace when I bought my RG Bzero and it is STUNNING!!


----------



## XCCX

Ahhh now that I got the Cartier & VCA pieces that I want (or think that I did LOL) I cant help but lurking on the Bvlgari website/threads here! hmmmmm...


----------



## VioletGold

I have the Bzero in rose gold and the single band in rose gold. I wear them together since the rose gold bzero only comes in a two band and I wanted it bigger. They never leave my index finger since I got them and they look amazing with my rose gold wedding band


----------



## prplhrt21

please post pictures of your Bzero rings...I would love to get the white/rg but not sure how it would look and there is no store around here..thank you!!


----------



## XCCX

This thread definately needs more photos! Enable me!


----------



## jtc103

prplhrt21 said:


> please post pictures of your Bzero rings...I would love to get the white/rg but not sure how it would look and there is no store around here..thank you!!


 


xactreality said:


> This thread definately needs more photos! Enable me!


 
I shall take pics when I get home...love enabling!


----------



## prplhrt21

jtc103 said:


> I shall take pics when I get home...love enabling!


Thank you!! I can't wait!!


----------



## XCCX

jtc103 said:


> I shall take pics when I get home...love enabling!



Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Candice0985

enabling my RG bzero pendant


----------



## rose60610

I have a yellow gold piramide ring that I wear on my ring finger.  It's large and even though my hands are small, I like the look.  I bought it at the Bulgari store in Chicago.  Love Bulgari, it's colored jewels are very rich looking (and they'd better be!)


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> enabling my RG bzero pendant
> View attachment 1558880
> 
> 
> View attachment 1558881
> 
> 
> View attachment 1558882



Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Sooo pretty!!!


thanks! it's my favorite necklace. it's so fun to play with


----------



## Jaded81

I just purchased mine in red! It fits perfectly! Thanks for enabling me!  




Silversun said:


> There's only one size I think, but there are three holes for sizing. I just measured mine and the tightest fit is 6 inches, so it'll be a little loose on you but I don't think it would fall off.


----------



## Silversun

Jaded81 said:


> I just purchased mine in red! It fits perfectly! Thanks for enabling me!


OMG congratulations!  Would love to see modellling pics!


----------



## jtc103

prplhrt21 said:


> Thank you!! I can't wait!!


 


xactreality said:


> Yay! Can't wait!


 
Hi ladies, as promised, here are some pics I took yesterday of my pendant and ring.  I have the YG pendant, and the WG ring.  I don't wear YG all the time so I don't get to wear the pendant as much as I want, but it's so pretty.

Here's the B.zero1 in YG partnered with a Tiffany chain






The following pictures are of my 3-band B.zero1 WG ring.


----------



## XCCX

jtc103 said:


> Hi ladies, as promised, here are some pics I took yesterday of my pendant and ring. I have the YG pendant, and the WG ring. I don't wear YG all the time so I don't get to wear the pendant as much as I want, but it's so pretty.
> 
> Here's the B.zero1 in YG partnered with a Tiffany chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following pictures are of my 3-band B.zero1 WG ring.


 
Cant see the photos


----------



## prplhrt21

Oh pretty!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## jtc103

xactreality said:


> Cant see the photos


 
Hmm...let me see if this one works (sorry I haven't figured out how to resize the size)


----------



## Candice0985

nice bracelet jtc! it turned out really well!


----------



## jtc103

Candice0985 said:


> nice bracelet jtc! it turned out really well!



Thanks Candice!   yes I'm quite happy I turned it into a bracelet...I'll use it more this way!


----------



## pamella

After studying all these wonderful threads and seeing all of the beautiful pics
of your spectacular pieces, I got my 5 row B Zero yesterday. I am really loving
it! Thank you for all your enabling!


----------



## Candice0985

love it! you wear the 5 row nicely


----------



## pamella

Candice0985 said:


> love it! you wear the 5 row nicely



Thank you *Candice!*  I am still "over the moon" for this ring and got in just
in time before the increase on Jan. 24!


----------



## gracekelly

My dear friend Pamella enabled me in a big way to my B Zero yellow gold 5 band.  it is such a great statement ring and I love it!  I am including a picture of a pair of Bvlgari earring I have had for several years.  They are a basic in a jewelry box:  18k yellow gold.


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> My dear friend Pamella enabled me in a big way to my B Zero yellow gold 5 band.  it is such a great statement ring and I love it!  I am including a picture of a pair of Bvlgari earring I have had for several years.  They are a basic in a jewelry box:  18k yellow gold.




Congratulations dear *Grace!*  I was so happy to "enable" you on your
gorgeous B Zero, and agree with you that they should be a "basic" in every
jewelry box.  You have such lovely hands and nails and they frame it beautifully. I am loving the 5 band on you.  Now you are enabling me on you
pair of gorgeous earrings, stunning!


----------



## pamella

jtc103 said:


> Hmm...let me see if this one works (sorry I haven't figured out how to resize the size)



 Your B Zero pendant is just gorgeous and I do love the white gold in your
ring on you!   Thank you for sharing these goodies with us!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks* Pam* and you look fabby with yours as well!  It is such a great style, that I think we need another in a different metal 

*jtc103*, the necklace is just lovely on you.  I was not looking at them when at the boutique so I had no idea of the sizing.  It really is very wearable!


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> Thanks* Pam* and you look fabby with yours as well!  It is such a great style, that I think we need another in a different metal
> 
> *jtc103*, the necklace is just lovely on you.  I was not looking at them when at the boutique so I had no idea of the sizing.  It really is very wearable!



Ah, now you are "enabling me"!!


----------



## wantitneedit

Biggest regret getting this ring in white gold.  Still wear it and love the style, but in the gold, it just elevates the style and packs a bigger punch, imho.  Gk and pamella, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## sand

Beautiful pieces!!!  I'm actually going to Vegas next week for my 10th anniversary and was hoping to buy my first ever Bvlgari piece - most likely a B.Zero pendant with pave diamonds in white gold.  Does anyone know if price is negotiable?   I just noticed that the price of the pendant went up $500 since the end of January.


----------



## tillie46

*Pamella & Grace*....You both look fabulous with your B Zero Rings!  I'm so happy you got them!!


----------



## eminere

What does everyone think of this Astrale ring?


----------



## I'll take two

eminere;21018008 said:
			
		

> What does everyone think of this Astrale ring?


Very nice ring . I tried on the Cerchi which is a very similar shape and I was very tempted .


----------



## wantitneedit

eminere - tried that one on also, and it did not suit my fingers/hand.....


----------



## gracekelly

A Parentesi bracelet I have had forever...


----------



## Dior_Lover

Stephie2800 said:


> I love my B Zero 5 Band in WG and wear it almost every day.


Hi Stephie2800,

The ring looks very pretty on yours.


I am thinking about get one of the B.Zero ring in 3 or 4 bands, and wear it as a wedding band.  Could you please post more pictures of the ring (as you wear it on your finger)?

Is it comfortable? 

Thank you


----------



## rabbits

Here's the white ceramic and rose gold


----------



## Dior_Lover

Wow, the ring looks very pretty and you are wearing it very well.
Do you wear it every day? Does it feel comfortable?
And the thickness of this ring is the same as the 4 bands on that classic B.Zero ring?

Thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## Stephie2800

Dior_Lover said:


> Hi Stephie2800,
> 
> The ring looks very pretty on yours.
> 
> 
> I am thinking about get one of the B.Zero ring in 3 or 4 bands, and wear it as a wedding band.  Could you please post more pictures of the ring (as you wear it on your finger)?
> 
> Is it comfortable?
> 
> Thank you



It´s actually vey comfortable. I´ll post more pics in a few days. Is that okay?


----------



## rabbits

Dior-Lover, thank you. I bought this last Dec. Its one of my favourites and very comfortable. I don't wear it daily but often enough, perhaps every other day or so. In terms of thickness, I believe it is similar to the classic but it should be lighter in weight. I had a hard time deciding between the two at the airport DFS store and eventually the SA suggested taking the ceramic first since I could purchase the classic later.


----------



## Dior_Lover

Of cause! I am looking forward to see the pictures.
Thanks in advance 




Stephie2800 said:


> It´s actually vey comfortable. I´ll post more pics in a few days. Is that okay?


----------



## Dior_Lover

rabbits said:


> Here's the white ceramic and rose gold


@Rabbits:


Wow, the ring looks very pretty and you are wearing it very well.
Do you wear it every day? Does it feel comfortable?
And the thickness of this ring is the same as the 4 bands on that classic B.Zero ring?

Thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## rabbits

Dior_Lover said:


> @Rabbits:
> 
> 
> Wow, the ring looks very pretty and you are wearing it very well.
> Do you wear it every day? Does it feel comfortable?
> And the thickness of this ring is the same as the 4 bands on that classic B.Zero ring?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the picture


 
I think our posts crossed. Yes, its very comfortable and being ceramic, it is probably lighter than the classic. If I could, I would get both


----------



## I'll take two

I was inspired to buy this Bulgari piece after seeing pic's posted by the lovely Geminigal1.


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> A Parentesi bracelet I have had forever...



I don't know how I could have missed this stunning Parentesi bracelet!!  It is
truly a magnificent piece and looks gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## pamella

rabbits said:


> Here's the white ceramic and rose gold



Congratulations on your beautiful Ceramic B Zero ring! Such a classic and perfect for Spring and Summer!!!!


----------



## pamella

I'll take two said:


> I was inspired to buy this Bulgari piece after seeing pic's posted by the lovely Geminigal1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672209



I love seeing all this beautiful Bvlgari !!!   Congratulations, *I'll Take Two,*,  your necklace is absolutely fabulous and love the choice of blouse to
set it off!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## I'll take two

pamella said:


> I love seeing all this beautiful Bvlgari !!!   Congratulations, *I'll Take Two,*,  your necklace is absolutely fabulous and love the choice of blouse to
> set it off!  Wear it in good health!


Thank you so much, I love to match things when I can .
Bulgari have some really lovely collections. I would love to add more in the future


----------



## tae

I'll take two said:


> I was inspired to buy this Bulgari piece after seeing pic's posted by the lovely Geminigal1.



Ha!! I knew it would be absolutely stunning on you !!! Like I've already told you; I find this such a beautiful piece and you wear it so well (=an understatement). Like Pamella said; love the blouse as well, it goes perfectly together.

Again, congratulations!!


----------



## I'll take two

tae said:


> Ha!! I knew it would be absolutely stunning on you !!! Like I've already told you; I find this such a beautiful piece and you wear it so well (=an understatement). Like Pamella said; love the blouse as well, it goes perfectly together.
> 
> Again, congratulations!!


Thank you so much Tae, glad you like it.
You are always so sweet


----------



## eminere

I'll take two said:


> I was inspired to buy this Bulgari piece after seeing pic's posted by the lovely Geminigal1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672209


This is so gorgeous and it looks so elegant with your outfit.


----------



## etk123

I'll take two said:
			
		

> I was inspired to buy this Bulgari piece after seeing pic's posted by the lovely Geminigal1.



Gorgeous! Looks just perfect on you!


----------



## zippie

I'll take two said:


> I was inspired to buy this Bulgari piece after seeing pic's posted by the lovely Geminigal1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672209


 

STUNNING


----------



## zippie

eminere;21018008 said:
			
		

> What does everyone think of this Astrale ring?


 I had this ring and sold it - still regret selling it!  It is a beautiful ring.


----------



## I'll take two

zippie said:


> STUNNING


Thank you


----------



## I'll take two

etk123 said:


> Gorgeous! Looks just perfect on you!


Thank you. I am very happy to have it


----------



## I'll take two

eminere;21523626 said:
			
		

> This is so gorgeous and it looks so elegant with your outfit.


You are very kind ,thank you .
I really must find out how to multi quote replies !


----------



## Lingie

I got the leather bracelet a few years back, I've been wearing it a lot.. 

Yesterday, my boyfriend just got me the rose gold 3 band... Hee


----------



## pamella

Lingie said:


> I got the leather bracelet a few years back, I've been wearing it a lot..
> 
> Yesterday, my boyfriend just got me the rose gold 3 band... Hee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1673324



Congratulations, your rose gold B Zero looks so perfect on you,  and the
bracelet is so pretty too!


----------



## Lingie

pamella said:
			
		

> Congratulations, your rose gold B Zero looks so perfect on you,  and the
> bracelet is so pretty too!



Thanks.. I like it too...


----------



## I'll take two

Lingie said:


> Thanks.. I like it too...


Congrats ,what a nice surprise.


----------



## Samia

Lingie said:


> I got the leather bracelet a few years back, I've been wearing it a lot..
> 
> Yesterday, my boyfriend just got me the rose gold 3 band... Hee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1673324


Love your mani! and the ring too


----------



## Samia

I'll take two said:


> I was inspired to buy this Bulgari piece after seeing pic's posted by the lovely Geminigal1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672209


I commented on another thread too but I have to say it again, your necklace is beautiful and looks great on you!


----------



## I'll take two

Samia said:


> I commented on another thread too but I have to say it again, your necklace is beautiful and looks great on you!


Thank you


----------



## kim_mac

i'll take two - absolutely gorgeous.  love it paired with the blouse too.  can't help but admire your cosmos ring too   congrats and enjoy that special necklace!


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> i'll take two - absolutely gorgeous.  love it paired with the blouse too.  can't help but admire your cosmos ring too   congrats and enjoy that special necklace!


Thank you Kim ,I can't take the credit though as it was Giminigal1 that chose this Bulgari piece first and posted pic's on here.
With regard to Cosmos ,it has been a very Looooong road that took us on different routes me via Magic Alhambra and you via Frivole.
So funny we both still arrived at Cosmos at the same time !!!
I think for me it was now or never because of the price rises.BTW I was going to do a modelling shot in my twin AF cardigan but just haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## rabbits

Lingie said:


> I got the leather bracelet a few years back, I've been wearing it a lot..
> 
> Yesterday, my boyfriend just got me the rose gold 3 band... Hee
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1673324


 
Very nice!


----------



## I'll take two

Some matching Lucea  items that I have ordered to go with my necklace.I am really liking a lot of Bulgari items at the moment in particular the Elisia pieces.


----------



## rabbits

I chanced upon the black Serpenti leather bracelet!


----------



## Dior_Lover

Can anyone helps me decide, which one of these should I get?

Thanks


----------



## eminere

I'll take two said:


> Some matching Lucea  items that I have ordered to go with my necklace.I am really liking a lot of Bulgari items at the moment in particular the Elisia pieces.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677648


Gorgeous! I would've never have picked Bvlgari as the go-to for elegant pearl pieces but these are all just really beautiful.


----------



## eminere

Dior_Lover said:


> Can anyone helps me decide, which one of these should I get?
> 
> Thanks


In terms of number of rows I think B looks the most proportionate on your finger but you could definitely get away with C.


----------



## I'll take two

eminere;21617059 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I would've never have picked Bvlgari as the go-to for elegant pearl pieces but these are all just really beautiful.


Thanks so much for your kind comments.
Hope to see your ring reveal soon ? Or have you decided to go with another make ?


----------



## I'll take two

Dior_Lover said:


> Can anyone helps me decide, which one of these should I get?
> 
> Thanks


They are all lovely ,but I think I would be more tempted by B just in case you want to add a diamond ring in the future.


----------



## eminere

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much for your kind comments.
> Hope to see your ring reveal soon ? Or have you decided to go with another make ?


Unfortunately that Astrale ring sold out before I had made up my mind to get it.


----------



## I'll take two

eminere;21621640 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately that Astrale ring sold out before I had made up my mind to get it.


That's a shame but I am sure something else will tempt you.
I have an interest in black diamonds at the moment after buying my DH some steering wheel cuff links with tiny black diamonds round the edge .
A ring with black diamonds could be so great and trendy I think !!


----------



## eminere

Opinions needed!

If you already had this ring:








Would you get this one?






The second is bigger, raised and has more diamonds.


----------



## Candice0985

eminere;21779087 said:
			
		

> Opinions needed!
> 
> If you already had this ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you get this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is bigger, raised and has more diamonds.


hmm personally I would not. but if this is your signature ring and you wear the first one 24/7 and just want the same design but bigger and with more carat weight then it would just be an upgrade of the first right?  would you keep both or sell the 1st one?


----------



## eminere

Candice0985 said:


> hmm personally I would not. but if this is your signature ring and you wear the first one 24/7 and just want the same design but bigger and with more carat weight then it would just be an upgrade of the first right?  would you keep both or sell the 1st one?


I do wear the first ring most of the time as it's my current favourite piece, which is why it'll most likely be (largely) neglected along with the rest of my rings if I do upgrade to the second one.  Once you upgrade to bigger and better, it's difficult to go back... ush:

I couldn't sell it off though as it has sentimental value. The problem lies with the fact that they're both from the same collection and more or less quite similar.


----------



## I'll take two

eminere;21779087 said:
			
		

> Opinions needed!
> 
> If you already had this ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you get this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is bigger, raised and has more diamonds.


They are both great rings but I would probably only go for one of them  as they are quite similar .
Obviously they may look more different in the flesh than the photo's appear.


----------



## Candice0985

eminere;21779919 said:
			
		

> I do wear the first ring most of the time as it's my current favourite piece, which is why it'll most likely be (largely) neglected along with the rest of my rings if I do upgrade to the second one.  Once you upgrade to bigger and better, it's difficult to go back... ush:
> 
> I couldn't sell it off though as it has sentimental value. The problem lies with the fact that they're both from the same collection and more or less quite similar.


so knowing that the piece with sentimental value most likely will not be worn once buying the larger ring; are you okay with that?

it's a gorgeous ring but I'm not sure it's worth the investment when you have the smaller version which has more sentimental meaning to you 

perhaps a different ring from this collection? isn't there a longer version of this ring that goes north/south instead of east/west like these two do?


----------



## eminere

I'll take two said:


> They are both great rings but I would probably only go for one of them  as they are quite similar .
> Obviously they may look more different in the flesh than the photo's appear.


Yeah I might drop by the store to see how the second ring looks like in real life on my finger.


----------



## eminere

Candice0985 said:


> so knowing that the piece with sentimental value most likely will not be worn once buying the larger ring; are you okay with that?
> 
> it's a gorgeous ring but I'm not sure it's worth the investment when you have the smaller version which has more sentimental meaning to you
> 
> perhaps a different ring from this collection? isn't there a longer version of this ring that goes north/south instead of east/west like these two do?


I think I'll be ok with it but it's also a little "wasteful"... 

I think the other shapes in the Parentesi collection are the openworked design and the cocktail collection.

Maybe I'll just be better off saving for the pave B.zero1...


----------



## Candice0985

eminere;21780170 said:
			
		

> I think I'll be ok with it but it's also a little "wasteful"...
> 
> I think the other shapes in the Parentesi collection are the openworked design and the cocktail collection.
> 
> Maybe I'll just be better off saving for the pave B.zero1...


pave bzero would be a nice change but buy whatever you like!


----------



## lanasyogamama

These two are too similar.  A pave b. zero sounds awesome!!


----------



## benchwarmer

I personally like the ring you have now over the one you're entertaining, it has a cleaner look to it.   The other one, while bigger, it has those larger diamonds in the middle of the outer C area which throws it off for me, I like all the stones to be the same size, like in yours.   Aren't the diamonds in yours bigger overall than the actual diamonds in the other one you're thinking about?  That seems way nicer to me plus the sentiment behind it.   
Do you like the bvlgari bvlgari pave in 18k white gold?   It has such a classic look and the pave are different sizes so it looks really pretty.    I'm not a fan of the b-zero line overall, I don't like that the bvlgari is written along the perimeter, can't see it lol.   Do you like the pave b-zero that is 3 row pave or the other one that is just pave?


----------



## eminere

benchwarmer said:


> Aren't the diamonds in yours bigger overall than the actual diamonds in the other one you're thinking about?


Hmm I'm actually not sure about this, will have to check it out instore.



benchwarmer said:


> Do you like the bvlgari bvlgari pave in 18k white gold?   It has such a classic look and the pave are different sizes so it looks really pretty.    I'm not a fan of the b-zero line overall, I don't like that the bvlgari is written along the perimeter, can't see it lol.   Do you like the pave b-zero that is 3 row pave or the other one that is just pave?


B.zero1 is one of my favourite collections from the brand. I prefer the newer snowset but I understand this is only offered in a smaller size range, which may put it out of my reach. Failing that, there's always the 3-row pave.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

If only planning on getting one bvlgari bzero piece would u get the pendant necklace or the ring??


----------



## eminere

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> If only planning on getting one bvlgari bzero piece would u get the pendant necklace or the ring??


The ring for me.


----------



## Samia

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> If only planning on getting one bvlgari bzero piece would u get the pendant necklace or the ring??



I would get the ring

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Yeah I'm more for the ring too. Since the ring is so thick, I'm assuming everyone had to size up?  I'm a size 6. Should I go for a size 7?  Thanks


----------



## darkangel07760

Soooo I was thinking that I would buy myself my first bulgari piece during my vacation to the east coast. I really like the b zero necklace either in yellow or Rose Gold. They only list the price of the pendant. How much is the chain?


----------



## radio_shrink

darkangel07760 said:


> Soooo I was thinking that I would buy myself my first bulgari piece during my vacation to the east coast. I really like the b zero necklace either in yellow or Rose Gold. They only list the price of the pendant. How much is the chain?



the thin basic chain cost 880 for YG/PG.


----------



## gracekelly

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Yeah I'm more for the ring too. Since the ring is so thick, I'm assuming everyone had to size up?  I'm a size 6. Should I go for a size 7?  Thanks



That is generally the rule with wider rings. In regular rings I take 52, but in the BZero, I took 53


----------



## darkangel07760

radio_shrink said:


> the thin basic chain cost 880 for YG/PG.



WOW that is alot! Is it a thick chain? Or is it a regular thickness?


----------



## radio_shrink

darkangel07760 said:


> WOW that is alot! Is it a thick chain? Or is it a regular thickness?



its actually quite thin...similar to a thinner gold Tiffany's chain. I'd say it weighs around 3-5 grams. There is a thicker chain that weights about 18 grams that people put the pendant on but that one costs 3600!


----------



## darkangel07760

radio_shrink said:


> its actually quite thin...similar to a thinner gold Tiffany's chain. I'd say it weighs around 3-5 grams. There is a thicker chain that weights about 18 grams that people put the pendant on but that one costs 3600!



Hm. Doesn't seem worth it... I think I will find a gold chain somewhere else.  I definitely am interested in the bulgari zero pendant. Or, maybe the bulgari zero bracelet....


----------



## Samia

I think I just added another item to my wishlist, the Serpenti watch!!
I am loving this one on Anna Della Russo

Does anyone own one? Would love to see modelling pics and thoughts







.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I recently purchased this pre-owned Bvlgari tubogas bracelet with the Parentesi design.  It's my only Bvlgari piece.  I _LOVE_ IT!!


----------



## papertiger

eminere;18679706 said:
			
		

> Cicladi 7-disc ring in white gold:



Gorgeous ring on a gorgeous hand - I think I need some Bvlgari in my life (although it won't make my hands look any better )


----------



## eminere

papertiger said:


> Gorgeous ring on a gorgeous hand - I think I need some Bvlgari in my life (although it won't make my hands look any better )


Aww thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

i looooove the watch- serpenti....one day!


----------



## Rockerchic

I'm in love with the gold and mop serpenti bracelet... But the price is just too high for me to take the plunge.


----------



## miki66

B Zero 1 is my favorite of the brand.
So mine is the Bvlgari B Zero 1 rose gold one band (I have small fingers). LOVE IT


----------



## jhs216

My DH and I own a preowned designer jewelry store and a friend sold us a bulgari rose gold onyx serpenti ring. It was stunning and in like new condition. I wanted to hoard it and never sell but sadly, it found a new home ;(. Sold for $3000 under retail, sigh.


----------



## rabbits

jhs216 said:


> My DH and I own a preowned designer jewelry store and a friend sold us a bulgari rose gold onyx serpenti ring. It was stunning and in like new condition. I wanted to hoard it and never sell but sadly, it found a new home ;(. Sold for $3000 under retail, sigh.
> 
> View attachment 1866570


 
Gosh that is spectacular.


----------



## ashton

My vintage bvlgari ring


----------



## Rockerchic

jhs216 said:


> My DH and I own a preowned designer jewelry store and a friend sold us a bulgari rose gold onyx serpenti ring. It was stunning and in like new condition. I wanted to hoard it and never sell but sadly, it found a new home ;(. Sold for $3000 under retail, sigh.
> 
> View attachment 1866570



Oh my, I love this! The serpenti collection makes me swoon.


----------



## alundpr

Bulgari Celtaura Gold and Diamond Ring


----------



## I'll take two

ashton said:


> My vintage bvlgari ring


Very pretty !!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i own couple of peices:

Bzero bracelet YG
Bzero ring YG 
and my new addition Bzero earrings YG & Onyx


----------



## alundpr

Tronchetto Diamond Ring


----------



## chicinthecity777

jhs216 said:


> My DH and I own a preowned designer jewelry store and a friend sold us a bulgari rose gold onyx serpenti ring. It was stunning and in like new condition. I wanted to hoard it and never sell but sadly, it found a new home ;(. Sold for $3000 under retail, sigh.
> 
> View attachment 1866570



Wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

alundpr said:


> View attachment 1900534
> 
> 
> Bulgari Celtaura Gold and Diamond Ring



Love this!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Sooo I bought the rose gold Bulgari necklace, it was GORGEOUS.
For some reason, I switched it to the white gold necklace... Don't love it.
I am nuts!!!
Now I am going to sell my white gold to get the rose gold back.  
Sometimes you don't know how much you liked something until it is gone...


----------



## alelape

I love my B.zero1 ring in YG and I wear it every day.
I also own a Chandra ceramic ring, a Tubogas Watch and a Parentesi sautoir.
Love them all !


----------



## Bitten

Wow, love everyone's collections!!!  

I have been looking for a lovely understated and classic YG ring for a while now, my mother has a beautiful Cartier panthere ring with diamonds but I want something different and haven't found anything at Cartier to suit me. 

So heading on down to the Bvlgari boutique this week to have a look at some rings in the Bzero 1 collection - I love the 4band look with ceramic and the marble pieces as well (esp, the RG 4 band with blue) but I'm a little worried that 4 bands will be too thick on my finger. I'll try some on and just see but I'm thinking it will be either the single band or the three band classic in either RG or YG.  

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Bitten

Ok so had fun in the Bvlgari boutique over the weekend.

I tried on the RG and blue marble, RG and black ceramic (both 4 bands) and also the all YG 3 band ring and the all RG 3 band ring.

Unfortunately, as much as I adore the RG/black ceramic and the RG/blue marble (seriously how hot would these rings be in YG/turquoise??)  the 4 band rings are just too wide for my fingers! I have quite short little fingers and I just cannot work the look. I'm after a YG or RG statement ring that's quite transitional and classic, not a thin band by any means but the 4 band is just much too big for the look I'm after.

So the RG/ceramic/marble combo rings don't come in 3 band size - only 4 band. So I think I'm left with a choice now between the 3band RG or the 3band YG. It increases the price quite significantly :cry: but as I always say, if it's not the perfect piece, it's a waste of money whatever the price 

I'm going to take my mum with me perhaps this weekend just to have a look as I really value her opinion. She has a really beautiful Cartier panthere ring in YG with diamonds and I'm looking for something a bit similar.


----------



## restricter

Bulgari Tondo Sole Sautoir -- a grail piece.


Found it second hand at an amazing price.


----------



## Bitten

Wow *restricter*!! I love it when a great find turns up second hand 

Now to find the discontinued T&CO woven earrings in YG (and the WG with diamonds version)...

Can we have a modelling pic??


----------



## esya14

Do bvlgari have the b.zero1 in silver apart from the save the children collection? I'm planning to buy one for my fiancee as his wedding band since muslim men can't wear gold.


----------



## chicinthecity777

esya14 said:


> Do bvlgari have the b.zero1 in silver apart from the save the children collection? I'm planning to buy one for my fiancee as his wedding band since muslim men can't wear gold.



I don't think so. Only the "save the children" is in silver.


----------



## chicinthecity777

restricter said:


> Bulgari Tondo Sole Sautoir -- a grail piece.
> 
> 
> Found it second hand at an amazing price.



What an amazing find! Yes mod picture please!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bitten said:


> Ok so had fun in the Bvlgari boutique over the weekend.
> 
> I tried on the RG and blue marble, RG and black ceramic (both 4 bands) and also the all YG 3 band ring and the all RG 3 band ring.
> 
> Unfortunately, as much as I adore the RG/black ceramic and the RG/blue marble (seriously how hot would these rings be in YG/turquoise??)  the 4 band rings are just too wide for my fingers! I have quite short little fingers and I just cannot work the look. I'm after a YG or RG statement ring that's quite transitional and classic, not a thin band by any means but the 4 band is just much too big for the look I'm after.
> 
> So the RG/ceramic/marble combo rings don't come in 3 band size - only 4 band. So I think I'm left with a choice now between the 3band RG or the 3band YG. It increases the price quite significantly :cry: but as I always say, if it's not the perfect piece, it's a waste of money whatever the price
> 
> I'm going to take my mum with me perhaps this weekend just to have a look as I really value her opinion. She has a really beautiful Cartier panthere ring in YG with diamonds and I'm looking for something a bit similar.



Do let us know what you decide. I personally much prefer the 3-band to 4-band. I just find the 4-band a little too much. When are they increasing their price?


----------



## Bitten

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Do let us know what you decide. I personally much prefer the 3-band to 4-band. I just find the 4-band a little too much. When are they increasing their price?



Oh, I don't think Bvlgari is having a specific price increase, but the 3band in all gold costs more then a 4 bands with ceramic or marble.

My naturally expensive taste working it's usual magic  :shame: ush:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bitten said:


> Oh, I don't think Bvlgari is having a specific price increase, but the 3band in all gold costs more then a 4 bands with ceramic or marble.
> 
> My naturally expensive taste working it's usual magic  :shame: ush:



Oh I see. I have the RG 3-band so I have no idea how much is the 4-band marble/ceramic. But like I said, I much prefer 3-band.


----------



## Bitten

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh I see. I have the RG 3-band so I have no idea how much is the 4-band marble/ceramic. But like I said, I much prefer 3-band.



Me too - I just have to decide whether in RG or YG


----------



## weekender2

Unfortunately,
Price increase effective 2/1/13
In the US for sure.
On jewelery and watches.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weekender2 said:


> Unfortunately,
> Price increase effective 2/1/13
> In the US for sure.
> On jewelery and watches.



Really? I just checked on their U.S. website, the necklaces I was looking at are still the same price.


----------



## weekender2

An SA wrote me yesterday saying if you want something get it today
Because price increase tomorrow 2/1
Unfortunately I could not make a purchase


----------



## LaLafashionista

I was told it's a 10% increase.  Effective 2/1.


----------



## MissMee

I don't own any but I would L-O-V-E to own a b.zero 1 pendant! Maybe one day... xMMx


----------



## *schmoo*

weekender2 said:


> Unfortunately,
> Price increase effective 2/1/13
> In the US for sure.
> On jewelery and watches.



So did they have a price increase?  I want the B Zero ring but I'm not going to be in a hurry about it if the increase already happened.


----------



## weekender2

*schmoo* said:


> So did they have a price increase?  I want the B Zero ring but I'm not going to be in a hurry about it if the increase already happened.



Yes except for the single band ring that is still the same.


----------



## *schmoo*

weekender2 said:


> Yes except for the single band ring that is still the same.



thank you! I hope the increase wasn't too bad as I'm after the 3 band


----------



## I'll take two

restricter said:


> Bulgari Tondo Sole Sautoir -- a grail piece.
> 
> 
> Found it second hand at an amazing price.


Love this piece , how fabulous to buy it at a great price .
I always enjoy a bargain piece so much more


----------



## ratrat

Ohh glad to find this thread, I got this Valentine's day presee from DH... wasn't sure to start with but in love now!  The snake year's memory   Serpenti!!







On left with Cartier love pushed up...








On right (though the snake head goes towards elbow iykwim... I think it's OK?)








Lovely to find fellow Bvlgari lovers...


----------



## *schmoo*

ratrat said:


> Ohh glad to find this thread, I got this Valentine's day presee from DH... wasn't sure to start with but in love now!  The snake year's memory   Serpenti!!
> 
> On left with Cartier love pushed up...
> 
> On right (though the snake head goes towards elbow iykwim... I think it's OK?)
> 
> Lovely to find fellow Bvlgari lovers...



that's a stunning watch! have you worn it out yet? I would think you'd get a lot of compliments on it


----------



## ratrat

^^ Thank you!! Yes I have worn it several times actually, I originally asked for 'dress watch' but decided to wear it down as well as up!  White crisp shirts with jeans went very well.  Wrap dresses are all good too!


----------



## I'll take two

ratrat said:


> Ohh glad to find this thread, I got this Valentine's day presee from DH... wasn't sure to start with but in love now!  The snake year's memory   Serpenti!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On left with Cartier love pushed up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On right (though the snake head goes towards elbow iykwim... I think it's OK?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely to find fellow Bvlgari lovers...


Congrats ,great watch


----------



## cheburashka73

I own quiet few B.zero rings, bracelets,and necklaces.But i stopped( i mean asked to stop my DH buying them) because i wanted move on to other brands. So i got few Cartier pieces, that time we had 2 children, then we got 2 more , so i moved to cheaper brand like Tous, then we got 1 more baby , so had to feed my addiction with Pandora 

But Bulgari is still my favorite, specially my B.zero candy bracelet, and and other one( can,t remember name, sorry ladies i having many kids tired mom brain )
Wish i could post pictures! But don't know how&#128539;
Anyway currently i am having virtual addiction with Tiffany's , hope one day can have it in my collection.


----------



## *schmoo*

cheburashka73 said:


> I own quiet few B.zero rings, bracelets,and necklaces.But i stopped( i mean asked to stop my DH buying them) because i wanted move on to other brands. So i got few Cartier pieces, that time we had 2 children, then we got 2 more , so i moved to cheaper brand like Tous, then we got 1 more baby , so had to feed my addiction with Pandora
> 
> But Bulgari is still my favorite, specially my B.zero candy bracelet, and and other one( can,t remember name, sorry ladies i having many kids tired mom brain )
> Wish i could post pictures! But don't know howdde1b
> Anyway currently i am having virtual addiction with Tiffany's , hope one day can have it in my collection.



oooh, I wish you could post your jewelry!! If you have an iPhone it's super easy. Just tap the + sign at the top of your screen when you reply. It's easy to do it on the computer but you first have to upload the pics.


----------



## Bitten

Grrrrr...so I went back in to look at the B zero ring in YG or RG, 3band and then find out about the price increase. I just hate it, it annoys me that I was in there looking at it a couple of weeks ago and they knew the price increase was coming but didn't say anything!

So I'm trying not to be too annoyed and consider the ring objectively, separate to the price increase, but I definitely won't be buying from my local boutique. I can sort of feel myself going off it, however irrational that may seem, just because of the price increase! 

I don't mind spending money on lovely jewellery but this sort of thing just rubs me the wrong way. And by way of contrast, went into T&Co (where normally the CS is consistently dreadful) and found an absolutely gorgeous SA who is helping me with a gift for my soon to be sister in law! I'm so confused - Bvlgari is putting me off, T&Co is winning me over - it's like the world has gone topsy-turvy!!


----------



## I'll take two

Bitten said:


> Grrrrr...so I went back in to look at the B zero ring in YG or RG, 3band and then find out about the price increase. I just hate it, it annoys me that I was in there looking at it a couple of weeks ago and they knew the price increase was coming but didn't say anything!
> 
> So I'm trying not to be too annoyed and consider the ring objectively, separate to the price increase, but I definitely won't be buying from my local boutique. I can sort of feel myself going off it, however irrational that may seem, just because of the price increase!
> 
> I don't mind spending money on lovely jewellery but this sort of thing just rubs me the wrong way. And by way of contrast, went into T&Co (where normally the CS is consistently dreadful) and found an absolutely gorgeous SA who is helping me with a gift for my soon to be sister in law! I'm so confused - Bvlgari is putting me off, T&Co is winning me over - it's like the world has gone topsy-turvy!!


Sorry for your disappointment.
My problem is the reverse .
Some pieces that I loved last year are been discontinued for a while so I am being offered a discount . I am in trouble now LOL 
I am not very good at resisting temptation !!!


----------



## MissMee

I'll take two said:


> Sorry for your disappointment.
> My problem is the reverse .
> Some pieces that I loved last year are been discontinued for a while so I am being offered a discount . I am in trouble now LOL
> I am not very good at resisting temptation !!!


As your name suggests!!! xMMx


----------



## I'll take two

MissMee said:


> As your name suggests!!! xMMx


LOL
So true unfortunately !!!


----------



## *schmoo*

I'll take two said:


> Sorry for your disappointment.
> My problem is the reverse .
> Some pieces that I loved last year are been discontinued for a while so I am being offered a discount . I am in trouble now LOL
> I am not very good at resisting temptation !!!



what's being discontinued?  are they on the website?


----------



## I'll take two

*schmoo* said:


> what's being discontinued?  are they on the website?


Some Lucia and Elisia pieces.Don't know everything that was on offer . It was a boutique only sale and I don't think there were any of the most popular pieces available .
I have paid a deposit to hold some pieces until Sunday


----------



## *schmoo*

I'll take two said:


> Some Lucia and Elisia pieces.Don't know everything that was on offer . It was a boutique only sale and I don't think there were any of the most popular pieces available .
> I have paid a deposit to hold some pieces until Sunday



I just looked them up.  Saw some really pretty examples.  If you decided to get them, do post some pics


----------



## I'll take two

*schmoo* said:


> I just looked them up.  Saw some really pretty examples.  If you decided to get them, do post some pics


I am afraid I was very bad and couldn't resist the pieces with such a great discount as I really liked them anyway .I only found out about the discount because I contacted them to buy the ring at full price.
I have bought both Elisia rings ,a bracelet ( cuff style )  ,necklace and earrings .
I can't post pics right now as the purseforum app is not loading on my iPad .
Will try again later .


----------



## *schmoo*

I'll take two said:


> I am afraid I was very bad and couldn't resist the pieces with such a great discount as I really liked them anyway .I only found out about the discount because I contacted them to buy the ring at full price.
> I have bought both Elisia rings ,a bracelet ( cuff style )  ,necklace and earrings .
> I can't post pics right now as the purseforum app is not loading on my iPad .
> Will try again later .



It's a sign that it was meant to be, getting pieces you liked that happened to also be on sale.  Very lucky!


----------



## I'll take two

*schmoo* said:


> It's a sign that it was meant to be, getting pieces you liked that happened to also be on sale.  Very lucky!


" meant to be " LOL that's exactly what I thought !!
My poor DH knew it would be a done deal fait accompli the minute he saw the email from my Bulgari  SA ,fortunately he didn't mind as he had just bought himself a car which  meant I had the shopping equivalent  of a "get out of jail free card "


----------



## I'll take two

*schmoo*;24142547]It's a sign that it was meant to be, getting pieces you liked that happened to also be on sale.  Very lucky![/QUOTE]
Thanks to the help of a lovely TPF member I can now post this .
I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so to speak but I love it and bought it at a sale price
Elisia pendant necklace 
This is going to be altered so that I can wear it like this on special occasions ,then without the centre pendant and lastly the pendant on its own on a chain .


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> *schmoo*;24142547]It's a sign that it was meant to be, getting pieces you liked that happened to also be on sale.  Very lucky!


Thanks to the help of a lovely TPF member I can now post this .
I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so to speak but I love it and bought it at a sale price
Elisia pendant necklace 
This is going to be altered so that I can wear it like this on special occasions ,then without the centre pendant and lastly the pendant on its own on a chain .

View attachment 2107162

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Hi my friend, this is gorgeous!! Great buy especially at at discount


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> Thanks to the help of a lovely TPF member I can now post this .
> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so to speak but I love it and bought it at a sale price
> Elisia pendant necklace
> This is going to be altered so that I can wear it like this on special occasions ,then without the centre pendant and lastly the pendant on its own on a chain .
> 
> View attachment 2107162



Hi my friend, this is gorgeous!! Great buy especially at at discount [/QUOTE]


Thanks Kat ,you are such a sweetie , that's why I love your blog !!


----------



## tae

You already know how I LOVE this necklace on you ; you made the right choice!!! I'm sure you are still so happy about having this, dear, it's exquisite !!!


----------



## Cartierangel

Love Bulgari - here's my pcs 
- B Zero white gold and diamond band
- B Zero wg pendant
- Lg white gold chain (most ppl wear the thinner chain but I like this one since it      can also be worn as a lariat)
- reversible Bulgari charm which I wear on Bulgari chain or stainless bangle


----------



## I'll take two

Cartierangel said:


> Love Bulgari - here's my pcs
> - B Zero white gold and diamond band
> - B Zero wg pendant
> - Lg white gold chain (most ppl wear the thinner chain but I like this one since it      can also be worn as a lariat)
> - reversible Bulgari charm which I wear on Bulgari chain or stainless bangle


Lovely pieces ,I also like slightly heavier chains .


tae said:


> You already know how I LOVE this necklace on you ; you made the right choice!!! I'm sure you are still so happy about having this, dear, it's exquisite !!!


Thank you sweetie you were such a help as per usual , what would I do without you


----------



## *schmoo*

I'll take two said:


> *schmoo*;24142547]It's a sign that it was meant to be, getting pieces you liked that happened to also be on sale.  Very lucky!


Thanks to the help of a lovely TPF member I can now post this .
I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so to speak but I love it and bought it at a sale price
Elisia pendant necklace 
This is going to be altered so that I can wear it like this on special occasions ,then without the centre pendant and lastly the pendant on its own on a chain .

View attachment 2107162

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

*What a gorgeous necklace!!  And the alteration is a very clever idea.  Congrats, thanks for sharing!*


----------



## *schmoo*

Cartierangel said:


> Love Bulgari - here's my pcs
> - B Zero white gold and diamond band
> - B Zero wg pendant
> - Lg white gold chain (most ppl wear the thinner chain but I like this one since it      can also be worn as a lariat)
> - reversible Bulgari charm which I wear on Bulgari chain or stainless bangle



Great classic pieces!


----------



## Cartierangel

*schmoo* said:


> Great classic pieces!



Thanks!


----------



## Cartierangel

I'll take two said:


> Lovely pieces ,I also like slightly heavier chains .
> 
> Thank you sweetie you were such a help as per usual , what would I do without you


Thank you!


----------



## I'll take two

*schmoo* said:


> Thanks to the help of a lovely TPF member I can now post this .
> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so to speak but I love it and bought it at a sale price
> Elisia pendant necklace
> This is going to be altered so that I can wear it like this on special occasions ,then without the centre pendant and lastly the pendant on its own on a chain .
> 
> View attachment 2107162



*What a gorgeous necklace!!  And the alteration is a very clever idea.  Congrats, thanks for sharing!*[/QUOTE]



Thank you ,glad you like it . It is going to be so great after alteration and won't need to spend all its time in a safe. 
Here is one of the Elisia rings


----------



## darkangel07760

Cartierangel said:


> Love Bulgari - here's my pcs
> - B Zero white gold and diamond band
> - B Zero wg pendant
> - Lg white gold chain (most ppl wear the thinner chain but I like this one since it      can also be worn as a lariat)
> - reversible Bulgari charm which I wear on Bulgari chain or stainless bangle


 
Love the heavier chain.  I should have gotten that for my wg Bulgari Zero, but the thinner chain was already $900 and that was ALOT for a chain!!!! At least, for me and my tiny budget


----------



## Cartierangel

darkangel07760 said:


> Love the heavier chain.  I should have gotten that for my wg Bulgari Zero, but the thinner chain was already $900 and that was ALOT for a chain!!!! At least, for me and my tiny budget



It is definitely the most I've ever spent on a chain  But I've had it for almost 10 years and still love it.


----------



## Candice0985

I bought the bulgari chain when I bought the RG bzero pendant and it is a heavy chain, definitely the most substantial of my necklaces...I haven't worn my bzero in a while....i'm finding it a bit too heavy at times between the chain and the pendant?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi ladies, can anyone tell me about price of Bvlgary gold snake ring?


----------



## surfergirljen

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Pendant-and-Bulgari-Chain-W0QQAdIdZ490293577

Saw this on Kijiji today for Bulgari fans! (not mine!)  Looks beautiful and looooove it in the rose gold!! Makes it more feminine!


----------



## darkangel07760

ok so this has been a year long story...
bought the rose gold bzero pendant last year.
loved it.
got some CRAZY notion in my head, and exchanged it for the white gold bzero pendant.
guess what?
missed the rose gold.
FOUND someone who didn't want their rose gold and SNAGGED IT!!!!
now selling my white gold on evilbay.
Moral of the story?
I should have stayed with the rose gold!!!  I was very very dumb.
But I got it back, and it should be here soon 
I PROMISE not to be so foolish!
At least, I hope.
The End.


----------



## I'll take two

Didn't want to hijack omniavincitamor's thread so thought I would post some modelling pics of my new rose gold Serpenti ring here.
It is such a fun ring as I can wear it on any finger ( including thumb ) except my little finger .
So comfortable due to it's flexibility.


----------



## I'll take two

I'll take two said:


> Didn't want to hijack omniavincitamor's thread so thought I would post some modelling pics of my new rose gold Serpenti ring here.
> It is such a fun ring as I can wear it on any finger ( including thumb ) except my little finger .
> So comfortable due to it's flexibility.
> View attachment 2415137
> 
> View attachment 2415138
> 
> View attachment 2415139


Two more alternative 's


----------



## I'll take two

I'll take two said:


> View attachment 2415168
> 
> Two more alternative 's


Sorry for large size of pics ,I don't know how to size them


----------



## darkangel07760

That ring is beautiful!


----------



## I'll take two

darkangel07760 said:


> That ring is beautiful!


There are so many alternatives to this ring. Single and double row as well as white ,yellow and rose gold.
With and without diamonds ,MOP ,onyx and other stones .
I love the whole range .


----------



## tae

I'll take two said:


> There are so many alternatives to this ring. Single and double row as well as white ,yellow and rose gold.
> With and without diamonds ,MOP ,onyx and other stones .
> I love the whole range .


How absolutely stunning!! 
Love the RG on you and those diamonds look incredible! 
Very happy for you


----------



## Dode99

Wow great pics! This thread deserves more love tbh . Hopefully I get my Serpenti ring soon and post some mod shots.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Love this thread!  More more more!  Lol


----------



## I'll take two

lilmountaingirl said:


> Love this thread!  More more more!  Lol





tae said:


> How absolutely stunning!!
> Love the RG on you and those diamonds look incredible!
> Very happy for you





Dode99 said:


> Wow great pics! This thread deserves more love tbh . Hopefully I get my Serpenti ring soon and post some mod shots.



Thanks so much ladies . I am always surprised this thread is not way busier !!
I keep bumping it when I can LOL


----------



## 4purse

mulberrylove said:


> Whether it is rings, necklaces or watches i am interested if you own Bvlgari pieces and what you think of them




Sadly no, but I do own a Bvlgari handbag and it stunning


----------



## omniavincitamor

I'll take two said:


> Didn't want to hijack omniavincitamor's thread so thought I would post some modelling pics of my new rose gold Serpenti ring here.
> It is such a fun ring as I can wear it on any finger ( including thumb ) except my little finger .
> So comfortable due to it's flexibility.
> View attachment 2415137
> 
> View attachment 2415138
> 
> View attachment 2415139



Oh my gosh, your ring is to die for!!!! Its absolutely stunning, congratulations!!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Serpenti ring (yg & mop)

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/13_zps10de03da.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/11_zps2b0cc5aa.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/14_zpsf39d2607.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## pree

I'll take two & Omniavincitamor,

your rings are stunning!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## back 2 home

Love this thread!


----------



## Dode99

I finally got my Serpenti pave ring.  I'm so in  .


----------



## I'll take two

Dode99 said:


> I finally got my Serpenti pave ring.  I'm so in  .



Gorgeous ring ,big congrats !!
The serpenti is so easy to wear due to its flexibility ,I 'm still loving mine and hoping to get another in the future .


----------



## I'll take two

omniavincitamor said:


> Oh my gosh, your ring is to die for!!!! Its absolutely stunning, congratulations!!!



Thanks ,so is yours . Serpenti line is fab as there aware so many gorgeous rings .


----------



## Dode99

I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous ring ,big congrats !!
> The serpenti is so easy to wear due to its flexibility ,I 'm still loving mine and hoping to get another in the future .



Thank you! I was obsessed with this ring for a long time, so I was returning to this thread once in a while and drool over your beautiful pictures .


----------



## Dode99

Some eye candy from my visit 






















I was debating with myself whether to purchase this bracelet. Not sure yet! 
Probably not this year as I have many pieces in mind.


----------



## pree

I just love the serpenti collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pree

Here's my bzero1 ring!


----------



## I'll take two

Dode99 said:


> Some eye candy from my visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating with myself whether to purchase this bracelet. Not sure yet!
> Probably not this year as I have many pieces in mind.


Great photo's very motivational !! This thread should be way busier 



pree said:


> Here's my bzero1 ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454508
> View attachment 2454510


Lovely ring  ,thanks for sharing .


----------



## I'll take two

Dode99 said:


> Some eye candy from my visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating with myself whether to purchase this bracelet. Not sure yet!
> Probably not this year as I have many pieces in mind.


PS 
Really like the bracelet with your Love bracelet ( or on its own )


----------



## I'll take two

Think Diane Kruger is wearing the Serpenti here .


----------



## omniavincitamor

Dode99 said:


> I finally got my Serpenti pave ring.  I'm so in  .



I just love the Serpenti collection. Your ring is absolutely gorgeous 
Congrats!!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

pree said:


> Here's my bzero1 ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454508
> View attachment 2454510


Beautiful ring, it looks lovely on you!


----------



## cat1967

pree said:


> Here's my bzero1 ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454508
> View attachment 2454510


We have exactly the same ring.  As I mentioned in another thread mine has lost its 'bouncing', its 'mobility' if you know what I mean.  It seems that the spring has broken inside and need to spend 200 euros to get it replaced.  Do you think I should do it?  How is yours?
TIA


----------



## pree

Dear Omni,
Thanks! I just love the ring! it's very comfortable to wear!

Dear cat,
My ring still has it's bounce. I think that that's what make it comfortable to wear.
200 euros is a lot to spend on the repair (it can be used towards the purchase of another piece of jewelry). i guess it depends on how the ring feels..I guess have it repaired if the ring is uncomfortable to wear....


----------



## cat1967

pree said:


> Dear Omni,
> Thanks! I just love the ring! it's very comfortable to wear!
> 
> Dear cat,
> My ring still has it's bounce. I think that that's what make it comfortable to wear.
> 200 euros is a lot to spend on the repair (it can be used towards the purchase of another piece of jewelry). i guess it depends on how the ring feels..I guess have it repaired if the ring is uncomfortable to wear....


Hello pree!
Thanks for the advice.  I wouldn't say it is uncomfortable to wear but I don't much like the look, I mean knowing how it was before.  If I just bought it and it was as it is now I would still have bought it.  I don't know.  The thing is that the price of this ring goes up all the time.  I bought it around 850 euros three years ago and now it has reached 1850 euros.  The SA told me that as the price goes up so does the fixing amount so if I decide later it might be even more expensive.  Also I am not planning on a new piece of jewelry.  I never take this off my finger and I have put aside all other rings I have (you can imagine how much I love it).  I am not planning on another bag either, as my collection is full.  I don't know.  I keep postponing going there.  I found a person in their, old acquaintance and she said she could make it for 150 euros now.


----------



## NYTexan

Love Bulgari as it is not as common as other brands.


----------



## ratrat

Got a Ceramic ring with one square diamond today - which matches perfectly with princess eternity (sorry not Bvlgari, but Cartier) and my black & silver theme...


----------



## Dode99

ratrat said:


> Got a Ceramic ring with one square diamond today - which matches perfectly with princess eternity (sorry not Bvlgari, but Cartier) and my black & silver theme...



So pretty and looks great stacked with the square ring. Love your Love too . Congrats!


----------



## Eleonorah

I am thinking of bvlgari serpenti watch, but I am confused between the one twist and 2 twists. Please HELP!!





http://us.bulgari.com/productDetail.jsp?prod=SP35C6SDS.1T/L
http://us.bulgari.com/productDetail.jsp?prod=SP35C6SDS.2T


----------



## I'll take two

ratrat said:


> Got a Ceramic ring with one square diamond today - which matches perfectly with princess eternity (sorry not Bvlgari, but Cartier) and my black & silver theme...



Not seen one of these before ,very nice ,congrats !!


----------



## cubby

I've loved Bulgari since I was a teen! My weakness is colored stones.

1. Rettangolo watch
2. Mediterranean Eden necklace
3. Allegra earrings


----------



## katmb

cubby said:


> I've loved Bulgari since I was a teen! My weakness is colored stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Rettangolo watch
> 
> 2. Mediterranean Eden necklace
> 
> 3. Allegra earrings




All beautiful, but that necklace...wow! I have added that to my wish list.


----------



## Eleonorah

Eleonorah said:


> I am thinking of bvlgari serpenti watch, but I am confused between the one twist and 2 twists. Please HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.bulgari.com/productDetail.jsp?prod=SP35C6SDS.1T/L
> http://us.bulgari.com/productDetail.jsp?prod=SP35C6SDS.2T


What do you think, which one should I get? I like them both. Do you think the 2 is too much for daily use??


----------



## cubby

katmb said:


> All beautiful, but that necklace...wow! I have added that to my wish list.


Thanks! My favorite is the earrings.


----------



## cubby

Eleonorah said:


> What do you think, which one should I get? I like them both. Do you think the 2 is too much for daily use??


I will go for the two twists. I definitely don't think it's too much for daily use. The pink gold with black face and diamonds is at the top of my wish list!


----------



## anthonyroman06

mulberrylove said:


> Whether it is rings, necklaces or watches i am interested if you own Bvlgari pieces and what you think of them


   I have some pieces   of Bvlgari watches. It is very much classical and unique. It looks beyond   gorgeous.


----------



## ishop05

Loving my marble brown bzero1 ring given by the hubby


----------



## Cicladi

Last Saturday in via Montenapoleone I saw the new Rome B01 limited edition rose gold and ceramic bronze.
If you like Bvlgari I suggest a trip to Italy in one of the two outlets where you can buy Bvlgari handbags, accessories and jewelry discounted 40% to 30%. 
I often go there to buy my jewelry.


----------



## vanon

Why is there no bulgari thread?? 
I am totally in love with the Bvlgari Serpenti bag. It's beautiful.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ishop05 said:


> Loving my marble brown bzero1 ring given by the hubby



Pretty!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bvlgari... as beautiful as it sounds

With a classic pair of earrings, watch or other "jewels" you can't go wrong

My Bvlgari doesn't owe me a dime.. My tubogas watch is as stylish today

as when it was purchased 10+ years back


----------



## Docjeun

Eleonorah said:


> I am thinking of bvlgari serpenti watch, but I am confused between the one twist and 2 twists. Please HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.bulgari.com/productDetail.jsp?prod=SP35C6SDS.1T/L
> http://us.bulgari.com/productDetail.jsp?prod=SP35C6SDS.2T


Did you ever make a decision and purchase?
I would go with the two twist and yes, would be great for daily wear.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

ishop05 said:


> Loving my marble brown bzero1 ring given by the hubby


That ring is just breathtaking....   how do you find it to wear?   Does it feel bulky or heavy at all?  It looks great on you!


----------



## cheburashka73

Dode99 said:


> Some eye candy from my visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating with myself whether to purchase this bracelet. Not sure yet!
> 
> Probably not this year as I have many pieces in mind.




I have exactly same combination, although i dont wore them together
I love my candy bracelet


----------



## Dode99

cheburashka73 said:


> I have exactly same combination, although i dont wore them together
> I love my candy bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629505



WOW it looks amazing on you   I'm now convinced to buy it lol! I have seen girls pair it with VCA Alhambra bracelet. surprisingly they look good together! I will post some pics soon.


----------



## lovequality

Cicladi said:


> Last Saturday in via Montenapoleone I saw the new Rome B01 limited edition rose gold and ceramic bronze.
> If you like Bvlgari I suggest a trip to Italy in one of the two outlets where you can buy Bvlgari handbags, accessories and jewelry discounted 40% to 30%.
> I often go there to buy my jewelry.


wow discount on jewelry! does the discount include the B zero rings? TIA


----------



## Dode99

I like the look of B.Zero1 bracelet stacked with other bangles and bracelets. I wished it came with diamonds!



























Credit : lulwabintfaisal 



Sorry for the heavy post!


----------



## Eleonorah

My gold b.zero1


----------



## Eleonorah

Trulyadiva said:


> Did you ever make a decision and purchase?
> I would go with the two twist and yes, would be great for daily wear.



Hi, yes I am pretty close to buy the one twist  I agree with u the 2 twist is gorgeous my sister bought one and let my try it for 3 days and you can't believe how much complains I got but then I feel its too much I do not know why my heart goes for the one twist more. I saw that they have new collection white/ black ceramic with rg its stunning but quite expensive because it had more diamonds I guess the price for the one twist is about $19,200  and I saved for the steel with diamonds one twist I will to go to the boutique tomorrow and see them on real ( I mean the white ceramic) I will try to have pictures  and definitely will post modeling pics for my sis watch on me BigGrin


----------



## Babsiegirl

From Save the children campaign. Just love it!!&#128522;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I saw the white and pink gold BZero today and I really like it.


----------



## Eleonorah

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I saw the white and pink gold BZero today and I really like it.



yes, its pretty I have one ( white with rg) and I wear it daily. If you buy it you will love it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Eleonorah said:


> yes, its pretty I have one ( white with rg) and I wear it daily. If you buy it you will love it



So happy to hear that! I almost bought it, it's so pretty.


----------



## Eleonorah

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So happy to hear that! I almost bought it, it's so pretty.



Congrats &#10084; 
This is my ring and looking for modeling pics &#128521;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Eleonorah said:


> Congrats &#10084;
> This is my ring and looking for modeling pics &#128521;



I almost bought it, wish I did.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Eleonorah said:


> Congrats &#10084;
> This is my ring and looking for modeling pics &#128521;



I almost bought it, wish I did.


----------



## Sssy

Babsiegirl said:


> From Save the children campaign. Just love it!!&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630964



It is such a lovely piece  And it helps a good cause


----------



## Babsiegirl

Sssy said:


> It is such a lovely piece  And it helps a good case




Thanks Sssy!! I thought it was a nice way to get my first piece of Bvlgari and help a good cause&#128522;


----------



## Sssy

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks Sssy!! I thought it was a nice way to get my first piece of Bvlgari and help a good cause&#128522;



It's an excellent idea to join luxury of Bvlgari with helping Save The Children charity 
It makes you feel better wearing something that may make the difference in someone's life


----------



## vanon

So pretty.


----------



## Docjeun

Eleonorah said:


> Hi, yes I am pretty close to buy the one twist  I agree with u the 2 twist is gorgeous my sister bought one and let my try it for 3 days and you can't believe how much complains I got but then I feel its too much I do not know why my heart goes for the one twist more. I saw that they have new collection white/ black ceramic with rg its stunning but quite expensive because it had more diamonds I guess the price for the one twist is about $19,200  and I saved for the steel with diamonds one twist I will to go to the boutique tomorrow and see them on real ( I mean the white ceramic) I will try to have pictures  and definitely will post modeling pics for my sis watch on me BigGrin


I would love to see the pictures when you can post them!


----------



## cheburashka73

My Bzero stacked with big chunky gold bracelets, it was italian dinner, so i was wearing big chunky pieces


----------



## ishop05

MissFluffyCat said:


> That ring is just breathtaking....   how do you find it to wear?   Does it feel bulky or heavy at all?  It looks great on you!




It was uncomfortable at first.. As it was a little heavy... But now i love using it as an everyday ring... i love the natural earth color that goes well with any outfit!

Thanks MissFluffyCat!


----------



## ishop05

lilmountaingirl said:


> Pretty!!



Thanks lilmountaingirl


----------



## I'll take two

Lovely pieces ladies . Hope to see more on this thread.


Babsiegirl said:


> From Save the children campaign. Just love it!!&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630964





Eleonorah said:


> Congrats &#10084;
> This is my ring and looking for modeling pics &#128521;





cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 2638014
> 
> 
> My Bzero stacked with big chunky gold bracelets, it was italian dinner, so i was wearing big chunky pieces





ishop05 said:


> Loving my marble brown bzero1 ring given by the hubby





cheburashka73 said:


> I have exactly same combination, although i dont wore them together
> I love my candy bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629505


----------



## I'll take two

Eleonorah said:


> My gold b.zero1





cubby said:


> I've loved Bulgari since I was a teen! My weakness is colored stones.
> 
> 1. Rettangolo watch
> 2. Mediterranean Eden necklace
> 3. Allegra earrings



Very nice pieces


----------



## mo.space

Dode99 said:


> I like the look of B.Zero1 bracelet stacked with other bangles and bracelets. I wished it came with diamonds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit : lulwabintfaisal
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the heavy post!



omg to die for, bags and the jewels


----------



## mo.space

Anyone as crazy about the Bvlgari serpenti bag?! I'm obsessed, dying to see some pics but don't think theres a thread on it?


----------



## vanon

I'm in loveee with that bag. My mum got it for me as a birthday present. Will see if I can post pics.


----------



## cheburashka73

Here is the another piece from my bvlgari collection, i've been wearing this lately a lot. Its 5strand leather collar with YG clasp, and BZero pendant, but i was using as bracelet


----------



## cheburashka73

And as usual forgot to post the pictures &#128512;&#9786;&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sorry ladies for the huge pictures


----------



## mickey

Could someone with a B Zero 1 ring help me with sizing? I've heard that it's best to order two sizes up from your normal size. Is that correct?


----------



## gracekelly

mickey said:


> Could someone with a B Zero 1 ring help me with sizing? I've heard that it's best to order two sizes up from your normal size. Is that correct?



I did not size up,  That said, I always lean towards wide bands which many times require sizing up a little.  Which one are you looking at? How wide?  I have a  5 band in all gold.and I also have a white ceramic and gold that is not as wide and a 4 band and I took the same size in both.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mickey

gracekelly said:


> I did not size up,  That said, I always lean towards wide bands which many times require sizing up a little.  Which one are you looking at? How wide?  I have a  5 band in all gold.and I also have a white ceramic and gold that is not as wide and a 4 band and I took the same size in both.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I'm looking at the three band, but I have no idea what size to order.


----------



## AngelFall

My VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gracekelly

mickey said:


> I'm looking at the three band, but I have no idea what size to order.



You can Google up a size chart that shows the EU and American sizes as well as other countries.  I took a 53 which is roughly a 6-6.25   Even though the ceramic was not as wide as the all gold, the size remained the same.

Best thing is to take a ring that fits well and hopefully about the same width as the Bvlgari, and get it measured at a jeweler if you don't recall the size.  I would take it from there if you can't get sized at a Bvlgari jewelry boutique.


----------



## Sssy

mickey said:


> I'm looking at the three band, but I have no idea what size to order.



Order your usual size. Three band ring is not very wide, so if you go size up you will end up with too big ring ( and you'll worry constantly about losing it )


----------



## Lovelylucy

mulberrylove said:


> Sounds like the B-zero range which is a really popular line


Any idea if a b zero ring can be resized bigger?


----------



## Animalove

Did anyone go to the bulgari sample sale last month? I forced myself to NOT go


----------



## NYTexan

I had no idea they actually did sample sales. How amazing! Good thing I didn't know because I probably would've gone. The number one thing on my list from Bulgari is the all diamond Serpenti ring. I've been coveting it for sometime now.


----------



## Malgorzata

My collection so far; Bulgari Bulgari pink gold diamond ring, Bulgari Serpenti single coil pink gold with pave diamonds and Bulgari Serpenti double coil white gold full pave diamond ring


----------



## Animalove

Malgorzata said:


> My collection so far; Bulgari Bulgari pink gold diamond ring, Bulgari Serpenti single coil pink gold with pave diamonds and Bulgari Serpenti double coil white gold full pave diamond ring




wow! those are both stunning! and your manicure is fabulous too!


----------



## Animalove

NYTexan said:


> I had no idea they actually did sample sales. How amazing! Good thing I didn't know because I probably would've gone. The number one thing on my list from Bulgari is the all diamond Serpenti ring. I've been coveting it for sometime now.



Yes they have a sample sale every november and april through soiffer haskin. you can check out their website and get on their mailing list. I haven't been in quite a long time but I've heard they they have less and less actual jewelry at the sample sale and more fragrance and other stuff.

The serpenti rings are gorgeous! I'm partial to the diamond one with the tourmaline head.


----------



## nightshade

Malgorzata said:


> My collection so far; Bulgari Bulgari pink gold diamond ring, Bulgari Serpenti single coil pink gold with pave diamonds and Bulgari Serpenti double coil white gold full pave diamond ring



your Bvlgari rings are absolutely stunning! the JUC looks fantastic on you too


----------



## Dode99

Malgorzata said:


> My collection so far; Bulgari Bulgari pink gold diamond ring, Bulgari Serpenti single coil pink gold with pave diamonds and Bulgari Serpenti double coil white gold full pave diamond ring



Wow love your rings. I prefer this Serpenti version. I didn't like the new design. I LOVE the look of the pink ring withe the JUC worn together. I have both rings but I think I need to sell my plain JUC and get the pink with diamonds instead.


----------



## Galop

Hi guys [emoji4]
I'm a guy and I'm new to BVLGARI... I have a question about the Serpenti Single Coil pink gold with pave: Is this ring flexible and does it fit to the Cartier 57 size?
I'm a guy and this ring is offered to me...what do you think? Too fancy or cool as a fashion statement?
Thank you very much [emoji112]


----------



## Galop

Hi guys 

I'm a guy and I'm new to BVLGARI... I have a question about the Serpenti Single Coil pink gold with pave: Is this ring flexible and does it fit to the Cartier 57 size?

I'm a guy and this ring is offered to me...what do you think? Too fancy or cool as a fashion statement?

Thank you very much


----------



## phillj12

Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Rami00

Malgorzata said:


> My collection so far; Bulgari Bulgari pink gold diamond ring, Bulgari Serpenti single coil pink gold with pave diamonds and Bulgari Serpenti double coil white gold full pave diamond ring



Gorgeous !  Especially the pink gold one.


----------



## Animalove

Galop said:


> Hi guys [emoji4]
> I'm a guy and I'm new to BVLGARI... I have a question about the Serpenti Single Coil pink gold with pave: Is this ring flexible and does it fit to the Cartier 57 size?
> I'm a guy and this ring is offered to me...what do you think? Too fancy or cool as a fashion statement?
> Thank you very much [emoji112]



I think...get it! As for your other question, I can't comment on the size, but I have tried it on and it is flexible.


----------



## Animalove

Hi everyone, I thought I would bump this thread and post a pic of my bulgari watch. A relatively new purchase for me and I have really been enjoying it.


----------



## Animalove

Forgot to attack it. Here it is


----------



## mamissa

Hi everyone, I went into the bylgari store here in Geneva to get a the 5 band zero ring only to be told that it has been discontinued and the biggest now is the 4 band. I was so upset! Has anyone had this experience?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

yes - the 5 band B.Zero ring has been discontinued for some time now unfortunately.


----------



## saligator

mamissa said:


> Hi everyone, I went into the bylgari store here in Geneva to get a the 5 band zero ring only to be told that it has been discontinued and the biggest now is the 4 band. I was so upset! Has anyone had this experience?




Yep. There is really not much inventory. I went w a 4 band and am quite happy with it


----------



## Junkenpo

Recently got to pass by the Bulgari boutique in Ala Moana and they had a Diva necklace in the window.   This is not the best pic, but I loved the clean looking it was, it reminds me of the scallops on royal feather cloaks in Hawaii.  Anyone have anything from this line?  I really want the earrings that match this necklace, but they look to be about the same price as a pair of vintage onyx ear clips for VCA.... ouch!


----------



## Prada Prince

My favourite ring in my entire collection is this Bulgari Bulgari ring in black ceramic with a diamond. I always feel like I'm neglecting the rest of my jewellery as I wear this all the time haha!


----------



## klin099

Have anyone been to the Bulgari outlet in Rome? Is it worth a trip?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## americanroyal89

Prada Prince said:


> My favourite ring in my entire collection is this Bulgari Bulgari ring in black ceramic with a diamond. I always feel like I'm neglecting the rest of my jewellery as I wear this all the time haha!
> 
> View attachment 3073295




I know this is off topic but I love your bracelet! May I ask what the details are? [emoji7]


----------



## Christofle

americanroyal89 said:


> I know this is off topic but I love your bracelet! May I ask what the details are? [emoji7]



http://us.louisvuitton.com/images/i...sential-v-bracelet--MP1542_PM2_Front view.jpg

Looks a lot like the new V collection


----------



## Prada Prince

Christofle said:


> http://us.louisvuitton.com/images/i...sential-v-bracelet--MP1542_PM2_Front view.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot like the new V collection




Yep that's the one


----------



## americanroyal89

Christofle said:


> http://us.louisvuitton.com/images/i...sential-v-bracelet--MP1542_PM2_Front view.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a lot like the new V collection







Prada Prince said:


> Yep that's the one




Thank y'all [emoji16]


----------



## zjajkj

Bvlgari BB


----------



## Galop

Bzero1 [emoji41]

(Instagram: how_to_be_parisian)


----------



## hikarupanda

My bzero 1 watch. I also have a bzero 1 pendent (not pictured).
https://instagram.com/p/599OXgvUGz/


----------



## Animalove

dinitegrity said:


> Bvlgari BB


ooooh! stunning! very much like one that I have except yours has diamond markers!


----------



## zjajkj

Bvlgari Serpenti YG Mother of Pearl ring


----------



## Tonimichelle

My new to me B.Zero bangle watch


----------



## Tonimichelle

Lol, sorry for the massive photo!! :shame:


----------



## Galop

Hey guys [emoji4]
I have a question, maybe you can help...
I'm searching after a Diamond ring to stack with my LOVE ring. In Paris i saw the new BVLGARI Serpenti band... What do you say: yes or no? Thanx [emoji4]


----------



## Cartierangel

Definite yes  I love the serpenti!


----------



## shoprgrl

I like it! How much is the non pave one?


----------



## Galop

shoprgrl said:


> I like it! How much is the non pave one?




I think about 1.100... What do you think: diamonds or plain?


----------



## shoprgrl

Galop said:


> I think about 1.100... What do you think: diamonds or plain?




I always say diamonds if it's in the budget!


----------



## bespoke_vicky

Have the parentesi as well, love that line! Good luck with your choice


----------



## Galop

bespoke_vicky said:


> Have the parentesi as well, love that line! Good luck with your choice




Cool, maybe you can send share some modelling pics? Thanx [emoji6]


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my emerald shagreen Bulgari Serpenti bracelet as part of my arm party


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bump ! Any new purchases? I am contemplating the B.Zero1 ring....


----------



## Caramella-thing

dinitegrity said:


> Bvlgari Serpenti YG Mother of Pearl ring



Hi - I am trying to find a serpenti ring to wear on my pinky. I need size 3.5 US, the SA at the store told me he has size small. What does that mean? Are they flexible and can wrap around any finger? Thank you!


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi.

Love my rose gold b zero ring


----------



## Animalove

The bulgari sample sale is coming up soon! I believe nov 21st at Soiffer Haskin. Sadly I will be out of town.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

r0s3sss said:


> Hi.
> 
> Love my rose gold b zero ring



Beautiful! Next on my list!


----------



## lshpak

Animalove said:


> The bulgari sample sale is coming up soon! I believe nov 21st at Soiffer Haskin. Sadly I will be out of town.



I did go and got myself these beauties


----------



## Animalove

Oooh, love them!


----------



## restricter

I picked up this adorable Parentisi ring.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

restricter said:


> I picked up this adorable Parentisi ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196181


 
Gorgeous ring Restricter! Hope kitties are good!


----------



## lavernez

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my emerald shagreen Bulgari Serpenti bracelet as part of my arm party
> 
> View attachment 3147813



Omg! Love the emerald green! Looks amazing! Sorry I'm new to bvlgari (just happened to see the serpenti bracelet on a website and fell in love with it), may I know how much it cost?


----------



## Prada Prince

lavernez said:


> Omg! Love the emerald green! Looks amazing! Sorry I'm new to bvlgari (just happened to see the serpenti bracelet on a website and fell in love with it), may I know how much it cost?




I can't remember offhand but I think it was in the region of 250-280


----------



## **Chanel**

Just a little bump for this fabulous thread .
Love all the eye candy in here. Next time I go shopping, I neeeeeed to visit Bvlgari, lol.
I wish they had an online shop here in Europe, I especially like the Serpenti line, but I would like to check out their bags too.


----------



## Kalos

I received this book in the post today, it's beautiful. The jewellery in there is stunning.


----------



## simone72

My Bulgari bzero yellow gold pendant w chain


----------



## solitudelove

hikarupanda said:


> My bzero 1 watch. I also have a bzero 1 pendent (not pictured).
> https://instagram.com/p/599OXgvUGz/
> 
> View attachment 3108640


Beautiful watch!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

If anyone has the Serpenti necklace, i would love to hear your thoughts on it. TIA


----------



## occhiverdi

I have the original saved by the children pendant and ring. I should wear it again!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

simone72 said:


> My Bulgari bzero yellow gold pendant w chain



Gorgeous!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3271261
> View attachment 3271262
> View attachment 3271263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this book in the post today, it's beautiful. The jewellery in there is stunning.



I received this book as well in the mail, stunning jewellery indeed!


----------



## simone72

WillstarveforLV said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Katrina 3

Loving everyone's pieces! Does anyone have the bzero1  3 elements bracelet?? I would love to see some pics as I'm on the fence with that or the Cartier 2 ring bracelet. Thanks x


----------



## PorscheGirl




----------



## WillstarveforLV

PorscheGirl said:


> View attachment 3319599


 Lovely B.Zero ring!!


----------



## Canturi lover

Here is my bvlgari collection [emoji3]


----------



## Katrina 3

Ohh beautiful ! Can you model the ring? Am thinking of getting one


----------



## Canturi lover

Sure. Please excuse my photography [emoji6]. I've tried to show what it looks like on different fingers. Hope this helps.


----------



## Katrina 3

Very nice! It's beautiful . Thanks xx


----------



## uhpharm01

PorscheGirl said:


> View attachment 3319599



I love that ring. Very classy.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> Here is my bvlgari collection [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343872



Gorgeous collection! Could you tell me please if that is the b zero full bangle or the cuff and which size it is in comparison to your wrist measurement? I'm looking to get one, not sure which and not sure what size! It's a bit of a trek to the nearest Bvlgari stockist so an idea on size would be great!


----------



## Canturi lover

Thank you. It's the cuff in size small. My wrist is small - at is smallest about 13cms, wrist bone about 15cms. The full bangle looked huge on me.


----------



## Canturi lover




----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you. It's the cuff in size small. My wrist is small - at is smallest about 13cms, wrist bone about 15cms. The full bangle looked huge on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349219


Oh that's a massive help! Thank you! It looks beautiful on you by the way


----------



## Canturi lover

Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Canturi lover

Forgot to add my watch [emoji16]


----------



## MyDogTink

Canturi lover said:


> Forgot to add my watch [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352959




Great watch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Yay! Got my cuff


----------



## Canturi lover

Looks beautiful on you [emoji108]&#127995;. What size did you get?


----------



## Canturi lover

MyDogTink said:


> Great watch. Thanks for posting.




Your very welcome. I'm new to tpf.....actually new to any type of forum!  I've been looking at all the gorgeous jewellery on here for a while and just recently figured out how to post [emoji4]


----------



## MyDogTink

Canturi lover said:


> Your very welcome. I'm new to tpf.....actually new to any type of forum!  I've been looking at all the gorgeous jewellery on here for a while and just recently figured out how to post [emoji4]




Welcome! This is such a fun place. We don't see much Bulgari jewelry so thanks again for sharing.


----------



## MyDogTink

Tonimichelle said:


> Yay! Got my cuff
> View attachment 3353262
> View attachment 3353263
> View attachment 3353264




Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> Looks beautiful on you [emoji108]&#127995;. What size did you get?


Thank you if this was meant for me! And thank you for your help with sizing! I got the small/medium 16cms I believe. It fits really well and feels quite secure although I'm not used to wearing a cuff so I'm a little scared it will fall off without me realising. Have you had any problems with yours coming off? I'm probably just paranoid!


----------



## Tonimichelle

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you


----------



## Canturi lover

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you if this was meant for me! And thank you for your help with sizing! I got the small/medium 16cms I believe. It fits really well and feels quite secure although I'm not used to wearing a cuff so I'm a little scared it will fall off without me realising. Have you had any problems with yours coming off? I'm probably just paranoid!




No problems with it coming off. Sometimes it rotates round but it has never come off and I wear it all the time [emoji3]


----------



## simone72

Tonimichelle said:


> Yay! Got my cuff
> View attachment 3353262
> View attachment 3353263
> View attachment 3353264


Congrats it's so pretty!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> No problems with it coming off. Sometimes it rotates round but it has never come off and I wear it all the time [emoji3]


That's good to know! Thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

simone72 said:


> Congrats it's so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Canturi lover said:


> Forgot to add my watch [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352959




Gorgeous!! The size fits you perfectly!


----------



## Canturi lover

Chinese Warrior said:


> Gorgeous!! The size fits you perfectly!




Thank you [emoji6]


----------



## cheburashka73

Few of my bulgari pieces i've been wearing recently. Bracelets stacked with David Yurman bracelet. And ring i like to wear with cartier ring


----------



## Canturi lover

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3354795
> View attachment 3354810
> 
> 
> Few of my bulgari pieces i've been wearing recently. Bracelets stacked with David Yurman bracelet. And ring i like to wear with cartier ring




Beautiful combination. I love the three colour bracelet - it's on my wish list [emoji6]


----------



## deedeedor

One of my favorite....


----------



## Katrina 3

Beautiful collection and what is that ring with the dangly bit?? I love it!!


----------



## uhpharm01

willstarveforlv said:


> lovely b.zero ring!!



+1


----------



## edsltan

Addicted2Hermes said:


> Watch No. 3
> Rettangolo chronograph 18kt YG



How much did you bought this? Is this pure gold? Is this authentic?


----------



## edsltan

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3271261
> View attachment 3271262
> View attachment 3271263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this book in the post today, it's beautiful. The jewellery in there is stunning.



Do you have a picture there of the 18k gold rettangolo watch?


----------



## tabbi001

My recent purchase yesterday! My wallet is bleeding but I am soooo happy!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## rabbits

tabbi001 said:


> My recent purchase yesterday! My wallet is bleeding but I am soooo happy!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Oh goodness I love everythg! Is the bracelet a new design?


----------



## tabbi001

rabbits said:


> Oh goodness I love everythg! Is the bracelet a new design?



I think they've had the serpenti leather bracelets since last year. They also have bracelets with stingray leather. I'll attach it here. I got this last year though. I only see the calf-leather ones in the store though, this bracelet is already sold out.


----------



## rabbits

I see, i have the leather band with a single serpenti. Its been a while since i checked out bvlgari - your items are georgous. Wear in good health!


----------



## Tonimichelle

tabbi001 said:


> My recent purchase yesterday! My wallet is bleeding but I am soooo happy!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Oh wow! They're all beautiful but I especially love that ring!


----------



## madisonmamaw

what a haul

i was at a boutique back on mothers day and fell in love with their high jewelry serpent ring it is divine
and sky rocket out of budget


----------



## tabbi001

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh wow! They're all beautiful but I especially love that ring!



Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

Galop said:


> Bzero1 [emoji41]
> 
> (Instagram: how_to_be_parisian)



Love that ring


----------



## LoveBracelet

Bulgari B.Zero1 bracelet + ring


----------



## Tonimichelle

LoveBracelet said:


> Bulgari B.Zero1 bracelet + ring


Love these! The ring is definitely next on my wish list!! Is that the full bangle or the cuff? And is it stacked next to a love bangle or cuff please? They stack really well together


----------



## LoveBracelet

Both are bangles and indeed, it makes a beautiful stack!


----------



## Tonimichelle

LoveBracelet said:


> Both are bangles and indeed, it makes a beautiful stack!


Thank you, I haven't seen a b zero bangle in all white gold, it's lovely


----------



## LoveBracelet

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you, I haven't seen a b zero bangle in all white gold, it's lovely


That's the 2016 collection! Available in full yellow, pink or white gold...


----------



## allure244

My new serpenti bracelet


----------



## Katrina 3

Beautiful . I love the vibrant blue with green.


----------



## cdtracing

Oooooooh!  Love your treasures, especially the ring!


----------



## SilverBen

not the best pic but this is the black stingray leather with my love!


----------



## Tonimichelle

allure244 said:


> My new serpenti bracelet


That's a beautiful colour!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bvlgari B zero bangle  I shouldn't have but it kept calling me!


----------



## Katrina 3

Ofcourse it did ! And how could you ignore!
It's beautiful


----------



## Tonimichelle

Katrina 3 said:


> Ofcourse it did ! And how could you ignore!
> It's beautiful


Aww thank you


----------



## SnowieBelle

I love my white ceramic and rose gold B.zero1! I typically stack it with a few other rings - this one is a diamond Tiffany Bezet band in rose gold. I also have the 1-row B.zero1 in rose. Hoping to collect more soon!


----------



## Tonimichelle

SnowieBelle said:


> I love my white ceramic and rose gold B.zero1! I typically stack it with a few other rings - this one is a diamond Tiffany Bezet band in rose gold. I also have the 1-row B.zero1 in rose. Hoping to collect more soon!


It's gorgeous


----------



## Canturi lover

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3406258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bvlgari B zero bangle  I shouldn't have but it kept calling me!



Looks great on you. What does it look like with the cuff? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Canturi lover

SnowieBelle said:


> I love my white ceramic and rose gold B.zero1! I typically stack it with a few other rings - this one is a diamond Tiffany Bezet band in rose gold. I also have the 1-row B.zero1 in rose. Hoping to collect more soon!



[emoji173]️[emoji108]. What size are they?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> Looks great on you. What does it look like with the cuff? [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you  it didn't really work with the cuff. Not for me anyway, just looked too much. I'd have got the bangle from the boutique but I couldn't bring myself to spend that much! This one came up preowned with box and certificate in as new condition at about a third of the original price, so I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Tonimichelle

B.Zero ring (early birthday present  )


----------



## Canturi lover

Tonimichelle said:


> B.Zero ring (early birthday present  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438513



Happy birthday [emoji255][emoji512]. Beautiful ring [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

Tonimichelle said:


> B.Zero ring (early birthday present  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438513


Congrats and happy birthday.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> Happy birthday [emoji255][emoji512]. Beautiful ring [emoji7]





uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats and happy birthday.



Thank you ladies  
I wish more people would use this thread, I love looking at Bvlgari pieces!


----------



## katmb

My contribution: Monete bracelet, with ancient Roman coins and mother-of-pearl in pink gold.

View attachment 3443551


----------



## katmb

Still getting the hang of this new format....Here is the photo I meant to post (gives a closer view)


----------



## Canturi lover

katmb said:


> Still getting the hang of this new format....Here is the photo I meant to post (gives a closer view)
> 
> View attachment 3443552



This is beautiful on you. Do you wear it often?


----------



## Canturi lover

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you ladies
> I wish more people would use this thread, I love looking at Bvlgari pieces!



Me too. I love drooling over all the beauties [emoji3]


----------



## Tonimichelle

katmb said:


> Still getting the hang of this new format....Here is the photo I meant to post (gives a closer view)
> 
> View attachment 3443552


Beautiful


----------



## Nymf

Rose gold with diamonds


----------



## Tonimichelle

Nymf said:


> Rose gold with diamonds


That is gorgeous


----------



## Canturi lover

Nymf said:


> Rose gold with diamonds



I love this.


----------



## cheburashka73

My bzero red gold, white gold and yellow gold rings stack


----------



## Tonimichelle

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3444613
> 
> My bzero red gold, white gold and yellow gold rings stack


Love these! There's just something about the design of the b.zero range that really appeals to me, I think it's the clean simple lines.
It's great to get a few more posts on this thread too!


----------



## Perli

Tonimichelle said:


> Love these! There's just something about the design of the b.zero range that really appeals to me, I think it's the clean simple lines.
> It's great to get a few more posts on this thread too!



+1, have to take some pics of my Bzero rings soon...


----------



## Perli

Today: Bulgari Save the children ring


----------



## nadiamo

My new Serpenti bracelet in emerald green


----------



## Tonimichelle

nadiamo said:


> View attachment 3448295
> View attachment 3448296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Serpenti bracelet in emerald green


That's a beautiful colour!


----------



## nadiamo

Tonimichelle said:


> That's a beautiful colour!



Thanks! It's actually more of a green tone IRL but I really like it.


----------



## tabbi001

nadiamo said:


> View attachment 3448295
> View attachment 3448296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Serpenti bracelet in emerald green


Beautiful! Fits you perfectly


----------



## nadiamo

tabbi001 said:


> Beautiful! Fits you perfectly


 Thank you, and your help with the size


----------



## hazelarceo

The new b zero 1 earrings in rose gold. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Canturi lover

hazelarceo said:


> The new b zero 1 earrings in rose gold. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600989
> View attachment 3600991
> View attachment 3600993



I love these. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## goddessdiana

Hi I am new to the thread. I love all the pics. Here is my contribution to the thread. Does anyone recognize this?


----------



## simone72

hazelarceo said:


> The new b zero 1 earrings in rose gold. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600989
> View attachment 3600991
> View attachment 3600993



Gorgeous are they heavy?


----------



## Perli

hazelarceo said:


> The new b zero 1 earrings in rose gold. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600989
> View attachment 3600991
> View attachment 3600993



Very lovely!


----------



## SilverBen

My serpenti leather bracelet in stingray leather, love this and I always get compliments on it!


----------



## leechiyong

Not jewelry, but:


----------



## SilverBen

leechiyong said:


> Not jewelry, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605897



Love this!


----------



## hazelarceo

Canturi lover said:


> I love these. They look beautiful on you.





simone72 said:


> Gorgeous are they heavy?





Perli said:


> Very lovely!



Thanks dears. I love it a lot!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] they're quite heavy so it's a good value for money but not very heavy to drag your ear holes. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NANAP88

I have several of Bulgari serpenti handbags, only fell in love with their serpenti collection !
Their colourful stones are my first choice as well.


----------



## swiss-miss

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## MissAnnette

Hey guys!!! I'm new to Bulgari. Most of my jewelry are from Vancleef and Cartier, but I just bought my first bulgar piece: the B- ZERO ring in yellow gold! I'm in love!!!


----------



## leechiyong

MissAnnette said:


> Hey guys!!! I'm new to Bulgari. Most of my jewelry are from Vancleef and Cartier, but I just bought my first bulgar piece: the B- ZERO ring in yellow gold! I'm in love!!!


Would love to see pics!


----------



## MissAnnette

You asked, I answered! 

Such a statement piece. I love it!


----------



## MissAnnette

Not sure why my pictures are not clear and looking extra grainy :/


----------



## ricababes

I’m still in love with my Bvlgari engagement and wedding rings from Bzero1 collection.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ricababes said:


> I’m still in love with my Bvlgari engagement and wedding rings from Bzero1 collection.


I’m not surprised! They’re beautiful


----------



## ricababes

And it’s one of a kind! Thank you! 



Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not surprised! They’re beautiful


----------



## MissAnnette

ricababes said:


> I’m still in love with my Bvlgari engagement and wedding rings from Bzero1 collection.



I like! very unique!


----------



## Canturi lover

ricababes said:


> I’m still in love with my Bvlgari engagement and wedding rings from Bzero1 collection.



They are beautiful. Is it possible to show a birds eye view pic please [emoji253]


----------



## Canturi lover

I haven’t bought any new Bvlgari jewellery but I did buy a new bag. I love it [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Helsinki

I am interested in Bvlgari cuore mother of pearl pendant. But worried about the visible logo. What are your honest opinions about logos in jewelry? Opinions opinions!!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

If you’re concerned about it then you probably would not be happy wearing logo jewelry.  I personally would never wear visible logo’s or other recognizable jewelry brand designs like Love bracelets or Tiffany T or VCA.  I prefer more unique pieces.


----------



## Helsinki

On the other hand, recognizable design elements are unavoidable unless you go for high jewelry. (I am not there yet )


----------



## JolieS

Logo jewellery won’t stand the test of time, and looks like you’re trying to show off IMO. If you’re 18-25 years old, maybe, otherwise invest in more timeless pieces.


----------



## Helsinki

I wish they took off the stupid logo out of that mop heart necklace


----------



## Helsinki




----------



## leechiyong

I don't mind logos (I wear monogram and own branded pieces), but even still, I think someone has to be paying uncomfortable levels of attention to notice a logo on a piece of fine jewelry, with a few exceptions (RTT, LV Monogram pieces, etc.).


----------



## Gourmetgal

What does the back side look like?  Perhaps you can wear it reversed?


----------



## Canturi lover

Hi Helsinki,  if you really love the necklace then get it. I don’t think the logo is that noticeable and the cuore is not that recognisable as a Bvlgari piece. [emoji253]


----------



## alisonanna

Currently obsessed with the RG white enamel bzero bracelet.
Does anyone here have this?  Is it comfortable to wear all the time?


----------



## Tonimichelle

alisonanna said:


> Currently obsessed with the RG white enamel bzero bracelet.
> Does anyone here have this?  Is it comfortable to wear all the time?[/QUOTE
> I had the stainless and yellow gold version. It’s very beautiful but quite chunky and heavy. It’s ok to wear during the day or out for an evening, but definitely not something I could have left on continuously (to sleep or in the shower for instance).


----------



## anitsirk

alisonanna said:


> Currently obsessed with the RG white enamel bzero bracelet.
> Does anyone here have this?  Is it comfortable to wear all the time?



I have this bracelet in black and I find it very comfortable except for when you are writing. I usually take it off otherwise I’d keep banging it against the table as I write. I do love this bracelet though- I’ve had many compliments on it but I’ve also been told it looks like a handcuff


----------



## alisonanna

anitsirk said:


> I have this bracelet in black and I find it very comfortable except for when you are writing. I usually take it off otherwise I’d keep banging it against the table as I write. I do love this bracelet though- I’ve had many compliments on it but I’ve also been told it looks like a handcuff




haha that's funny (handcuff)
people have told me it looks costumey - I don't see that either.
I still haven't made up my mind -- it's an investment for me.  I should just go with what I like, I'm the one who would wear it!


----------



## RadiantPassing

For the last ten years, I have been wanting a bvlgari b.zero 1 necklace. At last it is here! I like how it's subtle most of the time, but if you get it under some lights, it really sparkles. Regarding the logo, if you're more than a foot or two away from me, you probably can't read it. So, it doesn't bother me. And if someone is into jewelry, they are going to recognize the necklace by its shape anyway, even if there wasn't a logo on it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

RadiantPassing said:


> For the last ten years, I have been wanting a bvlgari b.zero 1 necklace. At last it is here! I like how it's subtle most of the time, but if you get it under some lights, it really sparkles. Regarding the logo, if you're more than a foot or two away from me, you probably can't read it. So, it doesn't bother me. And if someone is into jewelry, they are going to recognize the necklace by its shape anyway, even if there wasn't a logo on it.
> 
> View attachment 3984482


This is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## evaluna

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. Agree with @RadiantPassing that someone that knows the brand's designs would recognize it even without logos. I personally don't like logo-ed jewelry and this was a big concern when I first saw the b.zero1 diamond studded hoops... but then tried them on and decided the brand didn't bother me as it anyways was on the side of the hoop and I'd never see it   Here's a picture of them (I think this larger version has now been discontinued?). They're so sparkly!



My latest addition are the Diva earrings in carnelian which I wore for my civil wedding ... now eyeing the pendant!


----------



## XCCX

My one and only Bvlgari piece. I love this collection!


----------



## Taracanada

Love Bvlgari!!!! Here are my 18k white gold B Zero hoop earrings..and Bvlgari sunglasses


----------



## Canturi lover

XCCX said:


> My one and only Bvlgari piece. I love this collection!
> 
> View attachment 4032757






We are twins [emoji4]



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## XCCX

Stunning!



Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 4037048
> 
> 
> We are twins [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## myfavourite

Anyone has their serpenti watch in leather strap? Would appreciate modelling pics


----------



## SilverBen

my only bvlgari piece, I always get lots of compliments


----------



## leechiyong

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> my only bvlgari piece, I always get lots of compliments


Great stack!  The pairing of the malachite with the green in the Serpenti bracelet is amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Hello
I hope someone here can help me...
I’m trying to identify this Bulgari band, I only know it’s Bulgari and that it’s vintage.
Would anyone know anything about this style?
(I think it has diamonds. Sorry about he quality of photo but don’t have better one)
TIA


----------



## LoveBracelet

Ecrou or B.zero1? I'd like to complete my Cartier collection with the Ecrou but I think I prefer the Bvlgari style


----------



## cdtracing

Gem Shopping Network is currently having an estate trunk show of Enigma by Gianni Bulgari.  You can view on Cable & Direct TV plus online at gemshoppinng.com.  Some gorgeous pieces!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Hi all! I am new to this thread! Here is my little contribution.


----------



## Mpill

LoveBracelet said:


> Ecrou or B.zero1? I'd like to complete my Cartier collection with the Ecrou but I think I prefer the Bvlgari style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072418
> View attachment 4072419



B.Zero, hands down! They look like they were made for each other on your wrist.


----------



## Fally420

got my new Bulgari earrings yesterday


----------



## leechiyong

Fally420 said:


> View attachment 4092551
> 
> 
> got my new Bulgari earrings yesterday


These are jawdropping!  Enjoy!


----------



## Canturi lover

Fally420 said:


> View attachment 4092551
> 
> 
> got my new Bulgari earrings yesterday



Just beautiful. Can we see mod shots please [emoji253]


----------



## Montebello

Hi, anyone here who bought or owns a bzero 1 ring earlier of 2010? Is it true that some are made in france and no serial stamp?


----------



## Canturi lover

Hi Montebello, all my Bvlgari jewellery has “made in Italy” and stamp. [emoji253]


----------



## Montebello

Hi canturi lover,
Did you purchased it early 2010? And would you know if all bzero ring early 2010 had serial stamp?
Thank you so much


----------



## Canturi lover

I bought mine in 2008. I’m not sure if every ring has serial stamp but another ring that I bought in 2007 also has the stamp. I hope this helps.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Fally420 said:


> View attachment 4092551
> 
> 
> got my new Bulgari earrings yesterday


These are so beautiful!


----------



## Chanelandco

Introducing my new Bvlgari bracelet❤️


----------



## Canturi lover

Chanelandco said:


> Introducing my new Bvlgari bracelet[emoji173]️



So pretty. It looks fabulous with your watch [emoji173]️


----------



## RadiantPassing

I love my new serpenti but don't have anything to stack with it yet. I'm thinking maybe this alexandrite which looks purple indoors but bright blue outdoors to match the bracelet. Maybe I will get a colorful enamel Hermes bracelet to stack with it. Unfortunately I'm not in a position to pair it with a nice watch or super expensive bracelet. I welcome any ideas for more affordable bracelets!


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone have the small diamond serpenti ring?  Do they really "adjust" a bit in size?


----------



## essiedub

RadiantPassing said:


> I love my new serpenti but don't have anything to stack with it yet. I'm thinking maybe this alexandrite which looks purple indoors but bright blue outdoors to match the bracelet. Maybe I will get a colorful enamel Hermes bracelet to stack with it. Unfortunately I'm not in a position to pair it with a nice watch or super expensive bracelet. I welcome any ideas for more affordable bracelets!
> 
> View attachment 4164613




I am dying to see the bright blue outdoors **** if your ring...please?


----------



## RadiantPassing

essiedub said:


> I am dying to see the bright blue outdoors **** if your ring...please?


Hi here are a few more pictures but my camera isn't doing the best job. I see turqouise in real life but the camera picks up more purple.


----------



## essiedub

RadiantPassing said:


> Hi here are a few more pictures but my camera isn't doing the best job. I see turqouise in real life but the camera picks up more purple.
> 
> View attachment 4189829
> View attachment 4189830
> View attachment 4189831


Thank you. It is so hard to photograph in bright daylight. I also like the ring guard.


----------



## Leslie Stoneburner

Urgent, I need help, (bought this used, auction & with a return policy) Are the authentic stamps for a B.zero 4 band white gold ring? I was told has probably been re-coated. Did come withesvbox but I’m more concerned with engravings. Pics are their pics wi white background & more clear) my pics are just zoomed on the stamping. Thank you


----------



## alisonanna

Here’s the stamps on my marble ring - it looks pretty similar


----------



## Leslie Stoneburner

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4334099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the stamps on my marble ring - it looks pretty similar


Thank you very much. I see yours serial# I think it’s in the ingraving wi the Star next to the numbers. I’m wondering if there’s any rules to placement of the stamps beausecE i also read in TreFacet info for Bvlgari rings Bzero1s all have serial numbers. Mine doesn’t seem to unless it’s the smoothed rectangular stamp on the end next to the 750..Ill call Bvlgari & ask about that.


----------



## alisonanna

Leslie Stoneburner said:


> Thank you very much. I see yours serial# I think it’s in the ingraving wi the Star next to the numbers. I’m wondering if there’s any rules to placement of the stamps beausecE i also read in TreFacet info for Bvlgari rings Bzero1s all have serial numbers. Mine doesn’t seem to unless it’s the smoothed rectangular stamp on the end next to the 750..Ill call Bvlgari & ask about that.


Here’s my WG
Stamp placement is different on this one


----------



## Bee-licious

I got bit by a jewelry bug lately. I've been pulling out jewelry I haven't worn in ages and fallen in love again and now I want new items to add to the mix. I recently discovered VCA (late to the game I know) and Bvgari! Bvgari has gorgeous pieces (diamonds and 18kt gold to boot!) for such good value compared to all the other popular jewelers. I really love this one called the Bvgari Bvgari earring - does anyone have it? I love that there are pave diamonds and gold, and its simple but sparkly and has excellent ear coverage for everyday use at the office. This would be my first ever Bvgari piece - should I go for it? My alternative would be the sweet onyx Alhambra studs but they're just black and tiny, and $800 more expensive so I was definitely leaning towards Bvgari! Thoughts?


----------



## Bee-licious

Bee-licious said:


> I got bit by a jewelry bug lately. I've been pulling out jewelry I haven't worn in ages and fallen in love again and now I want new items to add to the mix. I recently discovered VCA (late to the game I know) and Bvgari! Bvgari has gorgeous pieces (diamonds and 18kt gold to boot!) for such good value compared to all the other popular jewelers. I really love this one called the Bvgari Bvgari earring - does anyone have it? I love that there are pave diamonds and gold, and its simple but sparkly and has excellent ear coverage for everyday use at the office. This would be my first ever Bvgari piece - should I go for it? My alternative would be the sweet onyx Alhambra studs but they're just black and tiny, and $800 more expensive so I was definitely leaning towards Bvgari! Thoughts?


Oops actually the VCA sweet onyx earrings are only $500 more (not $800 as I previously posted) but the Bvgari ones have pave diamonds so they'll be sparkly and more carefree than onyx. I'm definitely leaning towards Bvgari here


----------



## Canturi lover

Bee-licious said:


> Oops actually the VCA sweet onyx earrings are only $500 more (not $800 as I previously posted) but the Bvgari ones have pave diamonds so they'll be sparkly and more carefree than onyx. I'm definitely leaning towards Bvgari here



They are beautiful Bee-licious. I have the YG with onyx in the middle and I wear them often. As you said, great coverage on the ear and very easy to wear [emoji253]


----------



## Bee-licious

Canturi lover said:


> They are beautiful Bee-licious. I have the YG with onyx in the middle and I wear them often. As you said, great coverage on the ear and very easy to wear [emoji253]


Good to know, thank you Canturi! The onyx is so beautiful and such a gorgeous contrast to the gold. Do you mind me asking you what the diameter is for the earring? I’m sad that they’re out of stock until April but that just gives me more time to save I guess


----------



## jimmie staton

mulberrylove said:


> Whether it is rings, necklaces or watches i am interested if you own Bvlgari pieces and what you think of them


Hi,
I own the Bulgari Diagano Chronograph watch in YG and black rubber, the B-Zero 1 ring in YG (the 5 band) and the Currio necklace (I think I spelled that incorrectly) it's the raw brown leather necklace with the wrapped YG on the ends with YG loop and large lobster claw with the NYC Subway token encased in the Bulgari pendant. I have the matching bracelet as well. Bulgari makes the sexiest jewelry... I remember the scene from the movie 'Casino' where Robert Deniro's character Sam 'Ace' Rothstein presented Sharon Stone's character Ginger McKenna with a trunk of Bulgari jewelry, she had a ball trying on all the pieces... and I drooled ! lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

vancleef fan said:


> What are your thoughts ladies re the Serpenti collection ?


It's super sexy. Like in the Garden of Eden... that Serpenti will have you hypnotized to sin and sin often. Or at least, look like you have committed the original sin... in a great way !  lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Chanelandco said:


> Introducing my new Bvlgari bracelet❤️


Gorgeous ! Amazing on your lovely skin tone.
"J!m"


----------



## Canturi lover

Bee-licious said:


> Good to know, thank you Canturi! The onyx is so beautiful and such a gorgeous contrast to the gold. Do you mind me asking you what the diameter is for the earring? I’m sad that they’re out of stock until April but that just gives me more time to save I guess



They are just under 10mm. I think that they have done/still do (not 100% sure) in larger diameter. [emoji253]


----------



## Chanelandco

jimmie staton said:


> Gorgeous ! Amazing on your lovely skin tone.
> "J!m"


Thank you jimmie


----------



## Bee-licious

Canturi lover said:


> They are just under 10mm. I think that they have done/still do (not 100% sure) in larger diameter. [emoji253]


Good to know! They actually look way bigger on the ears than 10mm


----------



## jimmie staton

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you jimmie


Honored.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Hi,
> I own the Bulgari Diagano Chronograph watch in YG and black rubber, the B-Zero 1 ring in YG (the 5 band) and the Currio necklace (I think I spelled that incorrectly) it's the raw brown leather necklace with the wrapped YG on the ends with YG loop and large lobster claw with the NYC Subway token encased in the Bulgari pendant. I have the matching bracelet as well. Bulgari makes the sexiest jewelry... I remember the scene from the movie 'Casino' where Robert Deniro's character Sam 'Ace' Rothstein presented Sharon Stone's character Ginger McKenna with a trunk of Bulgari jewelry, she had a ball trying on all the pieces... and I drooled ! lol
> "J!m"


Here is my favorites from Bulgari 
“J!m”


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Here is my favorites from Bulgari
> “J!m”


I meant “ Here are my favorites from Bulgari “


----------



## jimmie staton

Bee-licious said:


> I got bit by a jewelry bug lately. I've been pulling out jewelry I haven't worn in ages and fallen in love again and now I want new items to add to the mix. I recently discovered VCA (late to the game I know) and Bvgari! Bvgari has gorgeous pieces (diamonds and 18kt gold to boot!) for such good value compared to all the other popular jewelers. I really love this one called the Bvgari Bvgari earring - does anyone have it? I love that there are pave diamonds and gold, and its simple but sparkly and has excellent ear coverage for everyday use at the office. This would be my first ever Bvgari piece - should I go for it? My alternative would be the sweet onyx Alhambra studs but they're just black and tiny, and $800 more expensive so I was definitely leaning towards Bvgari! Thoughts?


Love the Bulgari...  I just posted some of my favorites from Bulgari and you can't go wrong. You can always go back and get VCA later. But the true question for you is.... what makes your heart skip a beat when you see it ?Which one are you in love with ? Which one you just can't live without ? Answer those questions and you will lean towards the one you can't stop thinking about.
"J!m"


----------



## honeypeach

This is my only piece of bvlgari jewellery, a WG B-zero ring with Rhodolite stones. Brought it around 2010.
I love it, recently I wear it daily and don’t take it off. However, my finger underneath the ring smells sour after wet. It’s caused by these tiny holes inside the ring which store water after I wash my hand.
The other complaint is that it snatches hair..


----------



## Bee-licious

honeypeach said:


> This is my only piece of bvlgari jewellery, a WG B-zero ring with Rhodolite stones. Brought it around 2010.
> I love it, recently I wear it daily and don’t take it off. However, my finger underneath the ring smells sour after wet. It’s caused by these tiny holes inside the ring which store water after I wash my hand.
> The other complaint is that it snatches hair..


Lovely ring but strange to hear it smells after getting wet, definitely sounds like it’s caused by the little holes as you’ve mentioned!


----------



## Bee-licious

jimmie staton said:


> Love the Bulgari...  I just posted some of my favorites from Bulgari and you can't go wrong. You can always go back and get VCA later. But the true question for you is.... what makes your heart skip a beat when you see it ?Which one are you in love with ? Which one you just can't live without ? Answer those questions and you will lean towards the one you can't stop thinking about.
> "J!m"


Lovely items, quite a collection there! How’s the quality holding up?


----------



## jimmie staton

Bee-licious said:


> Lovely items, quite a collection there! How’s the quality holding up?


Thank you so very much. I had these items since 2004 and holding up quite well. I really don't take care of my jewelry and wear them on the rough side. I like the roughness to most of my pieces, especially the Bulgari leather and rubber with gold pieces, Makes it look more masculine but still have the feminism touch to it. 
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

honeypeach said:


> This is my only piece of bvlgari jewellery, a WG B-zero ring with Rhodolite stones. Brought it around 2010.
> I love it, recently I wear it daily and don’t take it off. However, my finger underneath the ring smells sour after wet. It’s caused by these tiny holes inside the ring which store water after I wash my hand.
> The other complaint is that it snatches hair..


Oh my... Still a lovely ring.
"J!m"


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Bee-licious said:


> I got bit by a jewelry bug lately. I've been pulling out jewelry I haven't worn in ages and fallen in love again and now I want new items to add to the mix. I recently discovered VCA (late to the game I know) and Bvgari! Bvgari has gorgeous pieces (diamonds and 18kt gold to boot!) for such good value compared to all the other popular jewelers. I really love this one called the Bvgari Bvgari earring - does anyone have it? I love that there are pave diamonds and gold, and its simple but sparkly and has excellent ear coverage for everyday use at the office. This would be my first ever Bvgari piece - should I go for it? My alternative would be the sweet onyx Alhambra studs but they're just black and tiny, and $800 more expensive so I was definitely leaning towards Bvgari! Thoughts?



These earrings are beautiful! I bought them for my sister as a wedding present. She loves them and wears them often. I would definitely recommend these over the sweet Alhambra!


----------



## Bee-licious

MagpieInTraining said:


> These earrings are beautiful! I bought them for my sister as a wedding present. She loves them and wears them often. I would definitely recommend these over the sweet Alhambra!


How do they sparkle in real life? Are they substantial on her ears? Your sister is so lucky!!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Bee-licious said:


> How do they sparkle in real life? Are they substantial on her ears? Your sister is so lucky!!



Bvlgari uses very good quality diamonds I think because while they are melee and extremely insignificant in terms of size they sparkle really beautifully. I would say they are not overly substantial but they do have decent ear coverage on her (but it depends on the size of your lobe I guess, so try them on and see what you think). They are not the kind of earrings I would wear to a big "occasion" just because I like to be really blingy then but if you're looking for something that is discreet but still noticeable for everyday this is a great option! Also, the price/material value tradeoff is probably the best for something like a Bvlgari compared to VCA and Cartier (even though I love the latter, pocket friendly they are not).


----------



## shinyshiny

I see the B Zero 1 rings on the secondhand market sometimes and wonder if I should spring for one (no pun intended). I have stubby farmer's hands and the current fashion for spindly, stackable rings is just not for me. Are they comfortable on the finger? Do they catch on hairs? Do you recommend them on the whole?


----------



## Bee-licious

MagpieInTraining said:


> Bvlgari uses very good quality diamonds I think because while they are melee and extremely insignificant in terms of size they sparkle really beautifully. I would say they are not overly substantial but they do have decent ear coverage on her (but it depends on the size of your lobe I guess, so try them on and see what you think). They are not the kind of earrings I would wear to a big "occasion" just because I like to be really blingy then but if you're looking for something that is discreet but still noticeable for everyday this is a great option! Also, the price/material value tradeoff is probably the best for something like a Bvlgari compared to VCA and Cartier (even though I love the latter, pocket friendly they are not).


This is such an amazing post, thank you!! I was really wondering about the sparkle of the melee because I’m looking for an every day pair. I totally agree that they’re the best value and there’s so much history with the brand too so it’s a win win. I’m so glad you gave me all the info because now I’m dying the try a pair (they’re sold out every where until April when they can replenish). Thanks so much, and you’re an amazing sister to get her these.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Bee-licious said:


> This is such an amazing post, thank you!! I was really wondering about the sparkle of the melee because I’m looking for an every day pair. I totally agree that they’re the best value and there’s so much history with the brand too so it’s a win win. I’m so glad you gave me all the info because now I’m dying the try a pair (they’re sold out every where until April when they can replenish). Thanks so much, and you’re an amazing sister to get her these.


Haha that’s so nice of you to say! I hope you like them as much as I did, and you do decide to go for these! Don’t get me wrong, i do love Alhambra but when I think about how much the sweet pave would set you back (nearly 5x for almost the same diamond caratage!) or how you could then only get something without diamond I find myself leaning more towards the Bvlgari or just buying something unbranded.


----------



## jimmie staton

shinyshiny said:


> I see the B Zero 1 rings on the secondhand market sometimes and wonder if I should spring for one (no pun intended). I have stubby farmer's hands and the current fashion for spindly, stackable rings is just not for me. Are they comfortable on the finger? Do they catch on hairs? Do you recommend them on the whole?


The B Zero 1 ring is awesomely comfortable. I have the 5 band, which is heavier, but the weight of it is balanced. No pinching of hairs for me. It is wide, so it doesn't leave much room for stacking unless you are going to stack it with something very thin... however, this piece should be a stand alone piece... it makes a statement from every angle. 
"J!m"


----------



## shinyshiny

jimmie staton said:


> The B Zero 1 ring is awesomely comfortable. I have the 5 band, which is heavier, but the weight of it is balanced. No pinching of hairs for me. It is wide, so it doesn't leave much room for stacking unless you are going to stack it with something very thin... however, this piece should be a stand alone piece... it makes a statement from every angle.
> "J!m"



Thanks Jim! I’ve been looking at the three band (short fingers). I love the industrial design. Glad to know it’s comfortable. There are quite a few on the resale market these days, I suppose they’ve been on the market for almost 20 years. I fancy it in plain yg.


----------



## jimmie staton

shinyshiny said:


> Thanks Jim! I’ve been looking at the three band (short fingers). I love the industrial design. Glad to know it’s comfortable. There are quite a few on the resale market these days, I suppose they’ve been on the market for almost 20 years. I fancy it in plain yg.


You're welcome shinyshiny,
The YG is divine... it looks great forever. I had mine since about 2004 and it looks great ! If you can get to Bulgari, try on the 3 band and the 4 band, and if it's available, try the 5 band... then you can see what I mean. You can still buy on the secondary market if you like, but you will know exactly what size to get and what looks best on your fingers. With the YG, the older it gets, the better it looks.
"J!m"


----------



## Taracanada

I added these to my sunglasses collection today, Love Bvlgari!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Taracanada said:


> I added these to my sunglasses collection today, Love Bvlgari!!


Very nice... Bulgari is the best, isn't it ? Timeless, beautiful and sexy. Bulgari makes the sexiest items on the planet.
"J!m"


----------



## Bee-licious

Taracanada said:


> I added these to my sunglasses collection today, Love Bvlgari!!


These are stunning! I love the shape and the gold


----------



## Taracanada

Bee-licious said:


> These are stunning! I love the shape and the gold


thank you!


----------



## andforpoise

Taracanada said:


> I added these to my sunglasses collection today, Love Bvlgari!!


Ooooh I just adore the top of them!! Congrats!


----------



## lydia0616

Sharing my Bvlgari collection!


----------



## FluffyMouse

lydia0616 said:


> Sharing my Bvlgari collection!


Serpenti is one of the nicest creations ever. Love your bag!


----------



## FluffyMouse

The only piece I have right now is the bzero watch with mother of pearl dial and diamonds. Bought it at a pawn shop!


----------



## leechiyong

Picked up this adorable charm:


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Picked up this adorable charm:
> View attachment 4413915


So cute and pretty!! I haven't seen this one before, how big is it?


----------



## leechiyong

Thank you!

It was just released.  It doesn't fit cards, but it's taller and thicker than the other charm.  Here's a pic of the two together:


----------



## lacarmina

Love my Bulgari Serpenti silver leather double wrap bracelet. The snake heads are lovely quality with great detailing, and the metallic band is easy to wear / out on. It's also easy to match with lots of outfits and colors.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here are my B.Zero Rings :


----------



## Chanelandco

My new Bulgari Diva ´s dream ring with MOP and onyx


----------



## jamie_jj

Sharing my newly acquired stack.


----------



## jamie_jj

lacarmina said:


> Love my Bulgari Serpenti silver leather double wrap bracelet. The snake heads are lovely quality with great detailing, and the metallic band is easy to wear / out on. It's also easy to match with lots of outfits and colors.


i saw this in the boutique yesterday. its really pretty. congrats


----------



## Aerdem

Bvlgari Serpenti Forever flap bag in brushed silver. My first Bvlgari piece and I’m a convert!! I have never seen so much attention to detail! I have found the logo 26 times throughout the bag but they are so tasteful. Just in love!


----------



## Aerdem

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It was just released.  It doesn't fit cards, but it's taller and thicker than the other charm.  Here's a pic of the two together:
> View attachment 4413999


Both are so adorable! I’m thinking of buying this metallic blue one (in the same style of your pink bag charm). Do you reccomend it as a card case? What do you tend to use it for? Thanks!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Aerdem said:


> Bvlgari Serpenti Forever flap bag in brushed silver. My first Bvlgari piece and I’m a convert!! I have never seen so much attention to detail! I have found the logo 26 times throughout the bag but they are so tasteful. Just in love!


Gorgeous ! 
"J!m"


----------



## leechiyong

Aerdem said:


> Both are so adorable! I’m thinking of buying this metallic blue one (in the same style of your pink bag charm). Do you reccomend it as a card case? What do you tend to use it for? Thanks!!


I use mine as a tiny, grab and go clutch.  It fits cards and my car key perfectly.  

The metallic blue is gorgeous and congrats on your other bag!


----------



## Aerdem

leechiyong said:


> I use mine as a tiny, grab and go clutch.  It fits cards and my car key perfectly.
> 
> The metallic blue is gorgeous and congrats on your other bag!


Thank you for the quick response! In that case, I definitely think it would suit me..  love the idea of grabbing this piece/my phone, and be out the door!


----------



## anitsirk

My second Bulgari bag.. loooove


----------



## Aerdem

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 4481980
> 
> View attachment 4481979
> 
> View attachment 4481981
> 
> 
> My second Bulgari bag.. loooove


Breathtaking. Love the combination of the red with the exotic! Is it strange to think a bag can be sexy??


----------



## anitsirk

Aerdem said:


> Breathtaking. Love the combination of the red with the exotic! Is it strange to think a bag can be sexy??


haha nope I agree, I called it my bad b***h bag


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Anyone bought bvlgari from the online boutique ? I placed my order 2 days ago. It says it is in stock, and these items should be shipped the same day if the order is placed a before 12pm. However it has been 2 days. I have called them and they say it will be process today or tomorrow. Well nothing happened so hopefully tomorrow. 

Do you guys have any experience with their online boutique ?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

TheMrsKwok said:


> Anyone bought bvlgari from the online boutique ? I placed my order 2 days ago. It says it is in stock, and these items should be shipped the same day if the order is placed a before 12pm. However it has been 2 days. I have called them and they say it will be process today or tomorrow. Well nothing happened so hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Do you guys have any experience with their online boutique ?


Hello everyone, I have received my parcel from Bvlgari yesterday .
now I can answer my own question and give a review to anyone who wants to order from the Bvlgari Australia online boutique. 

I placed my order on Monday before midday. According to the website, I should receive shipping info on the same day if I place order before 12pm. By the end of Tuesday I kind of panicked because no tracking information was sent to me as promised on the website. So, I called them and private chat with the Bvlgari customer service. They are very lovely people and patiently answer my questions. However, there is no tracking information after 1 day, no email to explain the delay after the 1st call. I called them again and they say is all good don’t be worried they definitely got it shipped out to me. By Thursday morning my parcel arrived. 

Everything is in perfect condition. A few layers of wrappers and boxes to protect the the items I have purchased. Opened it up, smells like flowers and roses. I think they have sprayed some amazing perfume while packing the parcel.

I opened up the box and looked at the items I have purchased , it is just perfection. I am very glad Bvlgari offered online boutique in Australia. the whole process and experience in my opinion is good


----------



## Aerdem

Received my toy serpenti forever bag in patent royal sapphire. Bvlgari does not skimp on the details even for this micro version! 

Count of 14 ‘Bvlgari’ logos throughout. The same enamel/malachite materials used for the snake head closure. Same silky light gold ‘snake body’ chain. It is detachable one one side- so it can be worn as a top handle or wristlet. 

Also can be hung onto another bag as a bag charm- but I would advice against this as the patent leathers may color transfer permanently. Photo example was just for posterity 

I recently realized that the layers of leather comprising the bag are actually meant to represent the scales of the snake. 

The thought this house puts into their serpenti forever bag is unmatched!


----------



## jimmie staton

Aerdem said:


> Received my toy serpenti forever bag in patent royal sapphire. Bvlgari does not skimp on the details even for this micro version!
> 
> Count of 14 ‘Bvlgari’ logos throughout. The same enamel/malachite materials used for the snake head closure. Same silky light gold ‘snake body’ chain. It is detachable one one side- so it can be worn as a top handle or wristlet.
> 
> Also can be hung onto another bag as a bag charm- but I would advice against this as the patent leathers may color transfer permanently. Photo example was just for posterity
> 
> I recently realized that the layers of leather comprising the bag are actually meant to represent the scales of the snake.
> 
> The thought this house puts into their serpenti forever bag is unmatched!


 Very nice item(s). Please forgive me in advance...Hands down... Bulgari makes the sexiest jewelry and handbags on the planet ! I love the movie 'Casino' where Robert Deniro's character, Sam 'Ace' Rothstein gave Sharon Stone's character Ginger McKenna a trunk full of Bulgari jewelry.
"J!m"


----------



## Aerdem

jimmie staton said:


> Very nice item(s). Please forgive me in advance...Hands down... Bulgari makes the sexiest jewelry and handbags on the planet ! I love the movie 'Casino' where Robert Deniro's character, Sam 'Ace' Rothstein gave Sharon Stone's character Ginger McKenna a trunk full of Bulgari jewelry.
> "J!m"


Oh, I completely agree! Sexy is the appropriate word!


----------



## jimmie staton

Aerdem said:


> Oh, I completely agree! Sexy is the appropriate word!


Great... for I'm just a soul who's intentions are good... oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood ! (a song from the group by Santa Esmeralda back in the 70'). I own a few pieces from Bulgari and they don't skimp on signage. I usually play a game of finding all the places Bvlgari is printed on each of my items I own. My Bulgari Diagano rubber and 18k yellow gold watch alone has at least 11 places where it says Bvlgari and I am sure if I open up the watch, the mechanisms will probably have it another 11 times and no one can see that but the Bulgari repair department. lol
"J!m"


----------



## Aerdem

Oh my gosh, I love to play the counting logos game!  Especially with this fashion house. They do it right! I’m sure your watch is exquisite.

As an aside, I also have such fun finding serial codes, hidden tags, and obscure compartments (in all bags). As much as I love the exterior of luxury bags, I’m endlessly fascinated by the interiors. There’s such an air of mystery. A private home to house your cherished items.


----------



## Aerdem

jimmie staton said:


> Great... for I'm just a soul who's intentions are good... oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood ! (a song from the group by Santa Esmeralda back in the 70'). I own a few pieces from Bulgari and they don't skimp on signage. I usually play a game of finding all the places Bvlgari is printed on each of my items I own. My Bulgari Diagano rubber and 18k yellow gold watch alone has at least 11 places where it says Bvlgari and I am sure if I open up the watch, the mechanisms will probably have it another 11 times and no one can see that but the Bulgari repair department. lol
> "J!m"





jimmie staton said:


> Great... for I'm just a soul who's intentions are good... oh Lord, please don't let me be misunderstood ! (a song from the group by Santa Esmeralda back in the 70'). I own a few pieces from Bulgari and they don't skimp on signage. I usually play a game of finding all the places Bvlgari is printed on each of my items I own. My Bulgari Diagano rubber and 18k yellow gold watch alone has at least 11 places where it says Bvlgari and I am sure if I open up the watch, the mechanisms will probably have it another 11 times and no one can see that but the Bulgari repair department. lol
> "J!m"


Sorry- my reply is below!


----------



## jimmie staton

Aerdem said:


> Oh my gosh, I love to play the counting logos game!  Especially with this fashion house. They do it right! I’m sure your watch is exquisite.
> 
> As an aside, I also have such fun finding serial codes, hidden tags, and obscure compartments (in all bags). As much as I love the exterior of luxury bags, I’m endlessly fascinated by the interiors. There’s such an air of mystery. A private home to house your cherished items.


Oh my GOD, I do the very same thing. I always love the even stitch count, and the detailing on the interior of a bag. Like a great piece of luxury clothing... the lining and interior are superior. You can turn your item inside out and wear it that way... it's just made that well. I love when an item have serial numbers and certificate papers. I love the in store experience to get the box, tissue paper, dust bag, ribbon, note card, certificate papers and certificate holder, paper shopping bag and store receipt in the hard paper folder or receipt printed on letter head in the envelope from said luxury house... and the free and flowing champagne and cookies or chocolate. I am totally obsessed with luxury accessories for my luxury bags like, long wallet, change pouch, writing instruments, key chain and business card holder(s). It troubles me when I see an elegant woman with a nice bag, but keeps it junky and have horrible accessories with pen marks on the lining. Makes me think that their bag is fake. I am a dude and I love keeping my portfolio or tote bag clean and pristine, inside and out.  I love spending time at Bulgari, Gucci, Van Cleef & Arpels, Cartier, Hermes and Graff in NYC for the entire experience.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Aerdem said:


> Oh my gosh, I love to play the counting logos game!  Especially with this fashion house. They do it right! I’m sure your watch is exquisite.
> 
> As an aside, I also have such fun finding serial codes, hidden tags, and obscure compartments (in all bags). As much as I love the exterior of luxury bags, I’m endlessly fascinated by the interiors. There’s such an air of mystery. A private home to house your cherished items.


Thanks for the compliment on my timepiece... and yes... it's a thing of beauty... absolutely the sexiest watch I've ever seen by Bulgari or anyone. The Black rubber against the gold...they play off each other like a battle of dominancy and dependency on each other for it's own survival...  it's seem so wrong, but it's so right. Bulgari is amazing that way.
"J!m"


----------



## Aerdem

jimmie staton said:


> Oh my GOD, I do the very same thing. I always love the even stitch count, and the detailing on the interior of a bag. Like a great piece of luxury clothing... the lining and interior are superior. You can turn your item inside out and wear it that way... it's just made that well. I love when an item have serial numbers and certificate papers. I love the in store experience to get the box, tissue paper, dust bag, ribbon, note card, certificate papers and certificate holder, paper shopping bag and store receipt in the hard paper folder or receipt printed on letter head in the envelope from said luxury house... and the free and flowing champagne and cookies or chocolate. I am totally obsessed with luxury accessories for my luxury bags like, long wallet, change pouch, writing instruments, key chain and business card holder(s). It troubles me when I see an elegant woman with a nice bag, but keeps it junky and have horrible accessories with pen marks on the lining. Makes me think that their bag is fake. I am a dude and I love keeping my portfolio or tote bag clean and pristine, inside and out.  I love spending time at Bulgari, Gucci, Van Cleef & Arpels, Cartier, Hermes and Graff in NYC for the entire experience.
> "J!m"


Oh, we are two peas in a pod  I am extremely deliberate with how I pack my bags. Love my small leather goods that have very specific functions. And my handbags are the first thing unpacked/stuffed/placed neatly in their dust bag, and returned to the closet when I return home. Loose receipts, wrappers, or pens make me shudder, ha. Perish the thought!

The luxury experience is so lovely. I do also enjoy vintage/treasure hunting in its own right. Both give me immense joy in their own special way.


----------



## jimmie staton

Aerdem said:


> Oh, we are two peas in a pod  I am extremely deliberate with how I pack my bags. Love my small leather goods that have very specific functions. And my handbags are the first thing unpacked/stuffed/placed neatly in their dust bag, and returned to the closet when I return home. Loose receipts, wrappers, or pens make me shudder, ha. Perish the thought!
> 
> The luxury experience is so lovely. I do also enjoy vintage/treasure hunting in its own right. Both give me immense joy in their own special way.


Yes we are. I love style and functionality. It has to make sense and serve a specific purpose. All my luxury accessories are that way. I keep ALL my original boxes, so each item goes into their proper dust bag and in their own box. I use the clear plastic from my dry cleaning to cover each and every luxury box (I even like my boxes pristine). I am careful with the tissue paper inside the box, because it is folded like origami. Now my shoes... I just use the packing it came with, I like to keep those dust bags unused...  I always ask for an extra dust bag or two to use when traveling. I only bring about 3 to 4 pairs of shoes,(I own at least 60 pairs of Gucci and lost count of how many Thom Browne shoes I own.... way too many for a man, I was told. lol) no matter how long I am traveling. I do put my Tiffany & Co writing instrument in my tote bag and/or portfolio, but it is in it's Tiffany & Co felt bag and tied tight. I also have a fountain pen, but as of the last few decades... I leave it home... I use it to write letters and send Thank You note cards... from my Tiffany & Co or Cartier stationery. (and YES, I still do handwritten letters and notes to mail out... using a mailbox. lol) I have to get into vintage/treasure hunting, I am sure I will love it as much as you do. I wish Bulgari made bags for men or at least a nice size tote and/or portfolio.
"J!m"


----------



## Aerdem

jimmie staton said:


> Yes we are. I love style and functionality. It has to make sense and serve a specific purpose. All my luxury accessories are that way. I keep ALL my original boxes, so each item goes into their proper dust bag and in their own box. I use the clear plastic from my dry cleaning to cover each and every luxury box (I even like my boxes pristine). I am careful with the tissue paper inside the box, because it is folded like origami. Now my shoes... I just use the packing it came with, I like to keep those dust bags unused...  I always ask for an extra dust bag or two to use when traveling. I only bring about 3 to 4 pairs of shoes,(I own at least 60 pairs of Gucci and lost count of how many Thom Browne shoes I own.... way too many for a man, I was told. lol) no matter how long I am traveling. I do put my Tiffany & Co writing instrument in my tote bag and/or portfolio, but it is in it's Tiffany & Co felt bag and tied tight. I also have a fountain pen, but as of the last few decades... I leave it home... I use it to write letters and send Thank You note cards... from my Tiffany & Co or Cartier stationery. (and YES, I still do handwritten letters and notes to mail out... using a mailbox. lol) I have to get into vintage/treasure hunting, I am sure I will love it as much as you do. I wish Bulgari made bags for men or at least a nice size tote and/or portfolio.
> "J!m"


I love this. I find such pleasure in caring for my items. Beyond merely respecting my things, I actually find it quite fun. Most people think I’m over the top, but that’s precisely why this is the forum for me!

And we also align in regards to handwritten letters.. lost art. In addition, I find a ritualistic delight in opening my mail with a Tiffany & Co letter opener. Something about it brings back the formality to a now present day mundane experience. Perhaps that’s why I love integrating vintage into my collection? I imagine what sort of fabulous lady from another time owned the item. And how it made its journey to me. Heritage and history assigned to a piece makes it so rich. I’d like to think I’m creating a fun and exciting history for my brand new pieces.. wherever they may end up long after I’m gone!

Bvlgari should expand. I actually love a good men’s portfolio. Attribute this to the architect in me!! If they come out with one- I’ll be first in line!


----------



## jimmie staton

Aerdem said:


> I love this. I find such pleasure in caring for my items. Beyond merely respecting my things, I actually find it quite fun. Most people think I’m over the top, but that’s precisely why this is the forum for me!
> 
> And we also align in regards to handwritten letters.. lost art. In addition, I find a ritualistic delight in opening my mail with a Tiffany & Co letter opener. Something about it brings back the formality to a now present day mundane experience. Perhaps that’s why I love integrating vintage into my collection? I imagine what sort of fabulous lady from another time owned the item. And how it made its journey to me. Heritage and history assigned to a piece makes it so rich. I’d like to think I’m creating a fun and exciting history for my brand new pieces.. wherever they may end up long after I’m gone!
> 
> Bvlgari should expand. I actually love a good men’s portfolio. Attribute this to the architect in me!! If they come out with one- I’ll be first in line!


Wow... so exciting ! I too use a letter opener... I have the Tiffany & Co '1837' letter opener... the personally elegant formality of it all excites me and makes me all giddy inside, even for such a seemingly mundane practice, one should do it with style. Love your items and somehow the creative energy that goes into creating such a richly and historically assigned piece has a way of loving you back. I even have the 'Return to Tiffany & Co' flatware... it is in one of my earlier posts. How one treats oneself privately truly defines them. I have the Tiffany & Co Twin Bell Alarm clock... A nod to a simpler and elegant time (Don't ask me why I found it necessary to buy a $500 alarm clock... lol) next to my black rotary dial phone from the 1950's (speaking of vintage pieces in my collection). Life is a rehearsal... the performance is real.

If and when Bvlgari expands to mens bags, I will be right behind you, in line for my Bvlgari portfolio, Tote bag and accessories with champagne in tow... preferable at their launch party. You and I will be having fun counting the Bvlgari signage all throughout the bag like people who truly lost their ever loving mind(s). lol
Cheers !
"J!m"


----------



## anitsirk

My friend reposted this photo of us recently and I totally forgot I own this necklace!! I think it’s from the Allegra collection and probably discontinued. It’s so beautiful but I rarely have occasion to wear it


----------



## Cams

I just purchased this in Spain I love the B0 ring and the diva leather bracelet.


----------



## jimmie staton

Cams said:


> I just purchased this in Spain I love the B0 ring and the diva leather bracelet.


Super cool... from one Bulgari lover to another.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Cams said:


> I just purchased this in Spain I love the B0 ring and the diva leather bracelet.


Also loved that you pick and purchased the non-common pieces... definitely stand out choices ! I wanted that B-Zero 1, but I am too rough with my pieces and know for sure that I would damage it. So I stuck with the all gold version. Wish I would have taken the chance though. Bulgari is lucky to have you. Now you must post some Mod Shots.
"J!m"


----------



## Cams

jimmie staton said:


> Also loved that you pick and purchased the non-common pieces... definitely stand out choices ! I wanted that B-Zero 1, but I am too rough with my pieces and know for sure that I would damage it. So I stuck with the all gold version. Wish I would have taken the chance though. Bulgari is lucky to have you. Now you must post some Mod Shots.
> "J!m"


Thank you Jim I will


----------



## jimmie staton

Cams said:


> Thank you Jim I will


Kewl
"J!m"


----------



## Cams

jimmie staton said:


> Kewl
> "J!m"


So so sorry every time I write my spell check takes it back to my language of origin Portuguese sorry J!m .


----------



## jimmie staton

Cams said:


> So so sorry every time I write my spell check takes it back to my language of origin Portuguese sorry J!m .


It's okay... fashion is the instant language of the eyes... we are still speaking the same language. lol
"J!m"


----------



## VandaOrchid

Any one own or tried on these Rose Gold Serpenti earrings? Considering getting them as an upgraded pair for daily wear, and wondering if they were comfortable and appropriate for work.

https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/354035.html

The other pair I was considering is the VCA pave Vintage Alhambra. A slightly softer and more feminine look. 

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarp2r500-vintage-alhambra-earrings.html

Would love opinions on which may be more versatile for daily work as well as casual wear.


----------



## Fally420

karly9 said:


> Any one own or tried on these Rose Gold Serpenti earrings? Considering getting them as an upgraded pair for daily wear, and wondering if they were comfortable and appropriate for work.
> 
> https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/354035.html
> 
> The other pair I was considering is the VCA pave Vintage Alhambra. A slightly softer and more feminine look.
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarp2r500-vintage-alhambra-earrings.html
> 
> Would love opinions on which may be more versatile for daily work as well as casual wear.



I think each model is beautiful and classic as well as appropriate for daily wear.
However, I like the bulgari a bit more because they seem a little bit more casual. But this is personal taste.
Sorry not really helpful :/


----------



## jimmie staton

karly9 said:


> Any one own or tried on these Rose Gold Serpenti earrings? Considering getting them as an upgraded pair for daily wear, and wondering if they were comfortable and appropriate for work.
> 
> https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/354035.html
> 
> The other pair I was considering is the VCA pave Vintage Alhambra. A slightly softer and more feminine look.
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...bra/vcarp2r500-vintage-alhambra-earrings.html
> 
> Would love opinions on which may be more versatile for daily work as well as casual wear.


Both... everyday is different, so how about every other day... daily wear. every three days wear, every four days wear, every week wear... etc.
"J!m"


----------



## VandaOrchid

Fally420 said:


> I think each model is beautiful and classic as well as appropriate for daily wear.
> However, I like the bulgari a bit more because they seem a little bit more casual. But this is personal taste.
> Sorry not really helpful :/





jimmie staton said:


> Both... everyday is different, so how about every other day... daily wear. every three days wear, every four days wear, every week wear... etc.
> "J!m"



Bwahahaha! Both of you are not really helpful  

Actually I went to try them on today, and the Serpenti earrings were really overwhelming on me, so they are out.  I did find that the Diva's dream earrings looked really lovely. There were some nice pendants too. Will be a tough choice between the Bulgari and VCA, will think on it some more.


----------



## Fally420

karly9 said:


> Bwahahaha! Both of you are not really helpful
> 
> Actually I went to try them on today, and the Serpenti earrings were really overwhelming on me, so they are out.  I did find that the Diva's dream earrings looked really lovely. There were some nice pendants too. Will be a tough choice between the Bulgari and VCA, will think on it some more.
> 
> View attachment 4530495
> View attachment 4530496
> View attachment 4530497



Trying on is everytime a good choice 

wow, the Diva's Dream earrings look really great on you! They are wonderful!

Which earrings make your heart sing a bit more at first sight?


----------



## jimmie staton

karly9 said:


> Bwahahaha! Both of you are not really helpful
> 
> Actually I went to try them on today, and the Serpenti earrings were really overwhelming on me, so they are out.  I did find that the Diva's dream earrings looked really lovely. There were some nice pendants too. Will be a tough choice between the Bulgari and VCA, will think on it some more.
> 
> View attachment 4530495
> View attachment 4530496
> View attachment 4530497


I know, right ?
"J!m"


----------



## sedatedrainbow

karly9 said:


> Bwahahaha! Both of you are not really helpful
> 
> Actually I went to try them on today, and the Serpenti earrings were really overwhelming on me, so they are out.  I did find that the Diva's dream earrings looked really lovely. There were some nice pendants too. Will be a tough choice between the Bulgari and VCA, will think on it some more.
> 
> View attachment 4530495
> View attachment 4530496
> View attachment 4530497


VCA all the way.
The Bvlgari reminds me of vintage italian jewelry. That's not a bad thing necessarily, as I do like the Diva's dream collection as well. However, my first love are those VCA earrings!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Fally420 said:


> Trying on is everytime a good choice
> 
> wow, the Diva's Dream earrings look really great on you! They are wonderful!
> 
> Which earrings make your heart sing a bit more at first sight?





sedatedrainbow said:


> VCA all the way.
> The Bvlgari reminds me of vintage italian jewelry. That's not a bad thing necessarily, as I do like the Diva's dream collection as well. However, my first love are those VCA earrings!



Thanks! I never really considered Diva’s dream before, yes, trying on definitely helps clarify things! I realized that neither pair is really suited for everyday for me, which generally consists of going to the gym and then straight to work. Think I will look for a lighter/smaller pair of stud earrings like VCA mini Frivole or Tiffany Paper Flowers, and then plan on investing in something more blingy altogether to look forward to for weekends


----------



## kbell

I’m a white metal gal usually... got the anniversary save the children necklace which I love. It came with a nice size sample of delicious smelling perfume ❤️


----------



## Ethengdurst

Tried this Bvlgari Bvlgari bracelet, but the jewelry store has the price jacked up. So I’m going to go to the city where there is a Bvlgari boutique this weekend. But also considering VCA, hence the trip to the city.


----------



## jimmie staton

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4543773
> 
> Tried this Bvlgari Bvlgari bracelet, but the jewelry store has the price jacked up. So I’m going to go to the city where there is a Bvlgari boutique this weekend. But also considering VCA, hence the trip to the city.


If you are talking about New York City, when going to VCA, ask for Yvan, he's awesome. Tell him that "J!m" sent ya !
"J!m"


----------



## Ethengdurst

jimmie staton said:


> If you are talking about New York City, when going to VCA, ask for Yvan, he's awesome. Tell him that "J!m" sent ya !
> "J!m"


Aww sweetie, I’m from the Bay Area so I meant San Francisco. But thanks though!


----------



## jimmie staton

Ethengdurst said:


> Aww sweetie, I’m from the Bay Area so I meant San Francisco. But thanks though!


LOL... my apologies... I have to realize that New York City is NOT the only city in the world. Hope you find the Bulgari or VCA piece that you want... better yet... I hope it finds you.
"J!m"


----------



## Jewerlyholic

Just bought last week and this colour of  Diva's Dream is discontinue and last pics I bought from the store.


----------



## nicole0612

I don’t have any pieces from Bvulgari yet; I collect VCA and Cartier, but the beauty and price point of Bvlgari is attracting me. All of the gorgeous discontinued colors of the other brands are available from Bvlgari!
Does anyone have the diva’s dream diamond bracelet? It is so pretty, but my store does not have it to try on. Does the motif on the diva’s dream bracelet flip a lot and is that irritating?
I love the turquoise and lapis options as well, but I was thinking that there would be less wear and tear on pave compared to softer stones.


----------



## uhpharm01

lydia0616 said:


> Sharing my Bvlgari collection!


love the bracelet.


----------



## leechiyong

Went to the holiday party this week and tried on some amazing pieces (sorry, no pics).  I couldn’t leave without a little splurge, the 10th anniversary edition of the Save the Children necklace:


----------



## solitudelove

leechiyong said:


> Went to the holiday party this week and tried on some amazing pieces (sorry, no pics).  I couldn’t leave without a little splurge, the 10th anniversary edition of the Save the Children necklace:
> View attachment 4615887


I love this one! May I ask the price?


----------



## leechiyong

solitudelove said:


> I love this one! May I ask the price?


Thanks!  It was $770.


----------



## solitudelove

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!  It was $770.


Thank you!


----------



## andforpoise

WillstarveforLV said:


> View attachment 4473073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my B.Zero Rings :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473072


I’m wanting to add a bzero ring to my collection. How are you liking yours?


----------



## jimmie staton

andforpoise said:


> I’m wanting to add a bzero ring to my collection. How are you liking yours?


I have the Bulgari B - Zero 1 ring 5 band in Yellow Gold and it's so comfortable and great looking. A timeless classic. I wear this as my wedding band instead of my Graff diamond eternity emerald cut wedding band.
"J!m"


----------



## WillstarveforLV

andforpoise said:


> I’m wanting to add a bzero ring to my collection. How are you liking yours?


I love them. I have the yellow gold and the black ceramic and I enjoy both, no regrets!


----------



## Starbrite

Does anyone own this ring? I am looking for a pale pink and gold ring. It is between this and Chopard's happy hearts ring but ive read bad reviews about the diamond falling out of the Chopard and not being able to get it wet.

Can I get this Bulgari wet? I keep my rings on when washing my hands so that is important


----------



## Cool Breeze

Starbrite said:


> Does anyone own this ring? I am looking for a pale pink and gold ring. It is between this and Chopard's happy hearts ring but ive read bad reviews about the diamond falling out of the Chopard and not being able to get it wet.
> 
> Can I get this Bulgari wet? I keep my rings on when washing my hands so that is important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661985


Super cute!


----------



## TraceySH

Not sure where to post Bvlgari bags - I hope here! I am just now starting my collection, after intending to for quite some time. I got these yesterday - all different skins, different neutrals.


----------



## Rockysmom

Got this bracelet from fashionphile. My first bulgari piece!


----------



## GoldFish8

My first Bulgari piece. Been eying this bracelet for about 2 years now.. but never had the chance to try it on. Finally tried it on and fell in LOVE. The SA was kind enough to overnight a brand new one in my size (apparently the size M is not readily available) 

I seriously love this bracelet, I wear it every day, and I actually feel sad when I take it off for bed. It is the first thing I reach for every morning to put back on  

Hope you all love it as much as I do! 

Sorry for the pic overload


----------



## andforpoise

GoldFish8 said:


> My first Bulgari piece. Been eying this bracelet for about 2 years now.. but never had the chance to try it on. Finally tried it on and fell in LOVE. The SA was kind enough to overnight a brand new one in my size (apparently the size M is not readily available)
> 
> I seriously love this bracelet, I wear it every day, and I actually feel sad when I take it off for bed. It is the first thing I reach for every morning to put back on
> 
> Hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload


It’s stunning!!


----------



## jimmie staton

GoldFish8 said:


> My first Bulgari piece. Been eying this bracelet for about 2 years now.. but never had the chance to try it on. Finally tried it on and fell in LOVE. The SA was kind enough to overnight a brand new one in my size (apparently the size M is not readily available)
> 
> I seriously love this bracelet, I wear it every day, and I actually feel sad when I take it off for bed. It is the first thing I reach for every morning to put back on
> 
> Hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload


Amazing GoldFish8, you have great style and splendid taste.
"J!m"


----------



## Cool Breeze

GoldFish8 said:


> My first Bulgari piece. Been eying this bracelet for about 2 years now.. but never had the chance to try it on. Finally tried it on and fell in LOVE. The SA was kind enough to overnight a brand new one in my size (apparently the size M is not readily available)
> 
> I seriously love this bracelet, I wear it every day, and I actually feel sad when I take it off for bed. It is the first thing I reach for every morning to put back on
> 
> Hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload


It’s outstanding!!!  I think it’s one of the prettiest designs of all time.  Congratulations!!


----------



## GoldFish8

andforpoise said:


> It’s stunning!!


Thank you so much!! 


jimmie staton said:


> Amazing GoldFish8, you have great style and splendid taste.
> "J!m"


 awwww thank you Jim  that means a lot coming from you!! You are always so kind 



Cool Breeze said:


> It’s outstanding!!!  I think it’s one of the prettiest designs of all time.  Congratulations!!


 thank you! I agree with you, I fell hard. Was not expecting to love it as much as I did. I was actually deciding between this and the pave love (planning on getting it eventually lol)


----------



## jimmie staton

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> awwww thank you Jim  that means a lot coming from you!! You are always so kind
> 
> thank you! I agree with you, I fell hard. Was not expecting to love it as much as I did. I was actually deciding between this and the pave love (planning on getting it eventually lol)


Honored...
"J!m"


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

I just wanted to share my love for this bracelet.  Sorry my dog photo bombed the picture though.  Stay well and safe everyone!


----------



## okbk33

TraceySH said:


> Not sure where to post Bvlgari bags - I hope here! I am just now starting my collection, after intending to for quite some time. I got these yesterday - all different skins, different neutrals.



Hi Tracey, your pics are gone. Could you please repost them? Thank you in advance!


----------



## cissy54

GoldFish8 said:


> My first Bulgari piece. Been eying this bracelet for about 2 years now.. but never had the chance to try it on. Finally tried it on and fell in LOVE. The SA was kind enough to overnight a brand new one in my size (apparently the size M is not readily available)
> 
> I seriously love this bracelet, I wear it every day, and I actually feel sad when I take it off for bed. It is the first thing I reach for every morning to put back on
> 
> Hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload


So gorgeous! Love the way you stack them!


----------



## cissy54

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> I just wanted to share my love for this bracelet.  Sorry my dog photo bombed the picture though.  Stay well and safe everyone!



How long have you had this bangle and how much was it then? I’m seriously considering a gold bangle, I’ve been eyeing the Tiffany T1, Cartier Love, and others...But to surprise, the bulgari bzero1 bangle, which is just as attractive, gets little discussion online... I don’t understand why....
P.S your dog is so cute


----------



## endrew23

I recently bought a preloved Bulgari Bzero1 3-band ring in excellent condition; made in Milan.
I couldn’t be happier with it. I keep stop looking at it on my finger; it’s so beautiful!

It’s slightly tricky to put on and remove though as you’d want to be careful with the moving part in the middle, so I hold the outer bands together and slowly wiggle my finger until the ring is off.


----------



## GoldFish8

cissy54 said:


> So gorgeous! Love the way you stack them!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

cissy54 said:


> How long have you had this bangle and how much was it then? I’m seriously considering a gold bangle, I’ve been eyeing the Tiffany T1, Cartier Love, and others...But to surprise, the bulgari bzero1 bangle, which is just as attractive, gets little discussion online... I don’t understand why....
> P.S your dog is so cute


Hi Cissy54, I got mine around Jan or Feb of this year and at that time the price in US was around 6300 plus tax.  I heard they just increased their price in July so it's a little more now.  The all gold bangle will be a little cheaper than mine since I got the one with the brown in the middle.  It's a beautiful bracelet and wears nicely.  It's very easy to take on and off and I think it's very understated compared to the other bracelets. It doesn't get a lot of attention compared to the Cartier Love or Tiffany T1. They have different model sizes too so if you want a thinner bracelet, they have that too.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cissy54

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Hi Cissy54, I got mine around Jan or Feb of this year and at that time the price in US was around 6300 plus tax.  I heard they just increased their price in July so it's a little more now.  The all gold bangle will be a little cheaper than mine since I got the one with the brown in the middle.  It's a beautiful bracelet and wears nicely.  It's very easy to take on and off and I think it's very understated compared to the other bracelets. It doesn't get a lot of attention compared to the Cartier Love or Tiffany T1. They have different model sizes too so if you want a thinner bracelet, they have that too.  Hope that helps.



Thank you! This is very helpful. The last time I checked the all gold bzero1 bracelet was around 4,000 pre-tax. What a bummer that they just had a price increase!
It’s so true that some of their beautiful jewelry gets understated (and even under-presented on this forum). I think the Fiorever collection is similar to VCA’s Frivole but it doesn’t get as much attention either.


----------



## twitspie

My bvlgari diva bracelet I wear everyday

Pls follow my insta:
Pearlandtwinkle


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

cissy54 said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful. The last time I checked the all gold bzero1 bracelet was around 4,000 pre-tax. What a bummer that they just had a price increase!
> It’s so true that some of their beautiful jewelry gets understated (and even under-presented on this forum). I think the Fiorever collection is similar to VCA’s Frivole but it doesn’t get as much attention either.


Oh I love the Fiorever collection.  I love the design and how the flower moves.  It's much more unique than VCA in my opinion. I hope you find your ideal bracelet.  They do make beautiful jewelries.


----------



## iusen

endrew23 said:


> I recently bought a preloved Bulgari Bzero1 3-band ring in excellent condition; made in Milan.
> I couldn’t be happier with it. I keep stop looking at it on my finger; it’s so beautiful!
> 
> It’s slightly tricky to put on and remove though as you’d want to be careful with the moving part in the middle, so I hold the outer bands together and slowly wiggle my finger until the ring is off.
> 
> View attachment 4757023


Endrew23, your ring is lovely! Where did you buy your ring from and how did you determine that it was authentic? I have my eye on the bzero1 necklace but I’m scared of buying a fake! Since the authenticate this thread for jewelry is closed and I don’t know of any jewelry authentication services I’m not sure what to do.


----------



## endrew23

iusen said:


> Endrew23, your ring is lovely! Where did you buy your ring from and how did you determine that it was authentic? I have my eye on the bzero1 necklace but I’m scared of buying a fake! Since the authenticate this thread for jewelry is closed and I don’t know of any jewelry authentication services I’m not sure what to do.



Thanks iusen. I bought my Bzero.1 ring from Fashionphile. I have more confidence in them than others and their grading system is also excellent; my ring looks hardly used!
Just from my experience, I would look at leading consignment stores as well as reputable jewellery/preloved stores. I’m in the UK and have purchased some preloved highend jewelleries in 18k gold from stores who specialises in preloved items. Obviously, I couldn’t guarantee authenticity but just sharing my experience!


----------



## iusen

endrew23 said:


> Thanks iusen. I bought my Bzero.1 ring from Fashionphile. I have more confidence in them than others and their grading system is also excellent; my ring looks hardly used!
> Just from my experience, I would look at leading consignment stores as well as reputable jewellery/preloved stores. I’m in the UK and have purchased some preloved highend jewelleries in 18k gold from stores who specialises in preloved items. Obviously, I couldn’t guarantee authenticity but just sharing my experience!


That’s a good idea, I was about to do the same from a reputable jeweler but someone else bought it first! Also eyeing one from someone who seems to be clearing out her closet on ebay but it scares me that I can’t guarantee authenticity. Did you bring the ring in store to have it serviced and if so what did you/they say?


----------



## endrew23

iusen said:


> That’s a good idea, I was about to do the same from a reputable jeweler but someone else bought it first! Also eyeing one from someone who seems to be clearing out her closet on ebay but it scares me that I can’t guarantee authenticity. Did you bring the ring in store to have it serviced and if so what did you/they say?



Yes, agreed. I could never buy high end real gold jewelleries on eBay. I'm sure it's fine and nothing against it at all. I'm just very aware of horror stories related to buying high end pieces on eBay - maybe reputable sellers like BrandOff (Japan) might work? 

My jewellers tested and confirmed both my Bulgari and Gucci rings are 18K gold; due to the pandemic and the fact that my rings don't need servicing, I never went to visit respective brand stores.


----------



## endrew23

Took some of my gorgeous babies out for a little polish and to decide what to wear this weekend (nothing fancy, just because).
*What's everyone rocking today or for this weekend??*


----------



## iusen

endrew23 said:


> Yes, agreed. I could never buy high end real gold jewelleries on eBay. I'm sure it's fine and nothing against it at all. I'm just very aware of horror stories related to buying high end pieces on eBay - maybe reputable sellers like BrandOff (Japan) might work?
> 
> My jewellers tested and confirmed both my Bulgari and Gucci rings are 18K gold; due to the pandemic and the fact that my rings don't need servicing, I never went to visit respective brand stores.


I‘ve heard of horror stories too, but it seems that ebay does have strong buyer protection? One of the big selling points to me is that they have the certificat of authenticity and original receipt.


----------



## Ethengdurst

I normally just wear the B.Zero1 with diamonds as it is my current wedding ring, the one on the left was my original wedding ring but is a bit too snug now on that finger (after two babies). I just had them cleaned from my jewelers and the diamonds are all sparkly again.


----------



## iusen

I really enjoyed reading this thread and looking at all the pictures, so I thought I'd share my own! I just received this in the mail today.


----------



## endrew23

iusen said:


> I really enjoyed reading this thread and looking at all the pictures, so I thought I'd share my own! I just received this in the mail today.


Oh wow!! Iusen, absolutely stunning!!! Congratulations on your newest bling


----------



## iusen

thank you endrew23! your thoughts on ebay pushed me to buy directly from Bulgari instead of an ebay seller, shout out for helping me make that decision!


----------



## endrew23

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4900923
> 
> I normally just wear the B.Zero1 with diamonds as it is my current wedding ring, the one on the left was my original wedding ring but is a bit too snug now on that finger (after two babies). I just had them cleaned from my jewelers and the diamonds are all sparkly again.
> 
> View attachment 4900930


Love them! The diamond bzero1 looks ever so classy. Is it in a full eternity style?


----------



## A bottle of Red

jimmie staton said:


> I have the Bulgari B - Zero 1 ring 5 band in Yellow Gold and it's so comfortable and great looking. A timeless classic. I wear this as my wedding band instead of my Graff diamond eternity emerald cut wedding band.
> "J!m"
> [/QUOTE
> I would  love  pictures  of both! Pretty  please!
> It seems like some of the newer bags now have a bulky chain (some mixed with leather)  not the sleek serpenti  one , which is pretty disappointing  to me tbh.
> How do you find these bags hold up ? Are they daily bags or more special  occasion?


----------



## Ethengdurst

endrew23 said:


> Love them! The diamond bzero1 looks ever so classy. Is it in a full eternity style?


Thank you, yes it is full eternity style.
It’s this one








						B.zero1 White gold Ring 329344 | Bvlgari
					

Discover B.zero1 Ring 329344 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com


----------



## LucyMadrid

Diva's ring from Bulgari


----------



## Cool Breeze

LucyMadrid said:


> Diva's ring from Bulgari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911293


Gorgeous!   Thank you for posting it, so nice to see pieces from this line.


----------



## Deleted 698298

lacarmina said:


> Love my Bulgari Serpenti silver leather double wrap bracelet. The snake heads are lovely quality with great detailing, and the metallic band is easy to wear / out on. It's also easy to match with lots of outfits and colors.


Where‘s your ring from? It’s awesome!


----------



## lasedy

Hello!
I don’t know, if I landed in the right thread for the following question but as my love for luxury items is pretty new, I didn’t know how to help myself. 

So I saw these pre-loved Bvlgari Bzero1 earrings online in white gold and was wondering, whether they are authentic or not. To me they seem to be. 
I am just wondering about the color. They look slightly yellow-ish. I have the matching wedding band and the engagement ring from these series, which are (even after years of wearing) not the slightest bit yellow. And about their authenticity I am 100% sure, as we bought them in store.

My question is, if anyone owns these earrings or any items from Bvlgari and has had these issues with the jewelry turning yellow-ish.

Other than that I will attach some pictures of the earrings, so you can feel free to name any doubts you have!

Thank you very much, I really appreciate any help.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Divas' Dream earrings and pendant with emeralds


----------



## gagabag

lasedy said:


> Hello!
> I don’t know, if I landed in the right thread for the following question but as my love for luxury items is pretty new, I didn’t know how to help myself.
> 
> So I saw these pre-loved Bvlgari Bzero1 earrings online in white gold and was wondering, whether they are authentic or not. To me they seem to be.
> I am just wondering about the color. They look slightly yellow-ish. I have the matching wedding band and the engagement ring from these series, which are (even after years of wearing) not the slightest bit yellow. And about their authenticity I am 100% sure, as we bought them in store.
> 
> My question is, if anyone owns these earrings or any items from Bvlgari and has had these issues with the jewelry turning yellow-ish.
> 
> Other than that I will attach some pictures of the earrings, so you can feel free to name any doubts you have!
> 
> Thank you very much, I really appreciate any help.


None of mine turns yellowish. What have you decided to do with it?


----------



## Rockysmom

I’m looking at the bracelet on the left to layer. It’s currently sold out in my size


----------



## GoldFish8

Rockysmom said:


> I’m looking at the bracelet on the left to layer. It’s currently sold out in my size


Ooh how cute is that. I have the one on the right, but never saw the one on the left! Is it new?


----------



## bisousx

Rockysmom said:


> I’m looking at the bracelet on the left to layer. It’s currently sold out in my size



Beautiful! Do you know the retail price on that?


----------



## nicole0612

Rockysmom said:


> I’m looking at the bracelet on the left to layer. It’s currently sold out in my size


I saw that one online recently! I’m really interested in it. It still has the details of the diamonds on the head while being quite affordable!


----------



## Rockysmom

GoldFish8 said:


> Ooh how cute is that. I have the one on the right, but never saw the one on the left! Is it new?


It is new yes


----------



## Rockysmom

bisousx said:


> Beautiful! Do you know the retail price on that?


7800


----------



## Cool Breeze

Rockysmom said:


> I’m looking at the bracelet on the left to layer. It’s currently sold out in my size


Gorgeous!


----------



## foxgal

GoldFish8 said:


> My first Bulgari piece. Been eying this bracelet for about 2 years now.. but never had the chance to try it on. Finally tried it on and fell in LOVE. The SA was kind enough to overnight a brand new one in my size (apparently the size M is not readily available)
> 
> I seriously love this bracelet, I wear it every day, and I actually feel sad when I take it off for bed. It is the first thing I reach for every morning to put back on
> 
> Hope you all love it as much as I do!
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload



That is just jaw-dropping! I love Serpenti pieces. So unique and not as ubiquitous as Cartier or VCA.


----------



## Rockerchic

Rockysmom said:


> I’m looking at the bracelet on the left to layer. It’s currently sold out in my size


Love both of those bracelets...they have been on my list of wtb for a long time but have never pulled the trigger. Love the ring in this style as well.


----------



## GoldFish8

foxgal said:


> That is just jaw-dropping! I love Serpenti pieces. So unique and not as ubiquitous as Cartier or VCA.


Thank you  Every time I catch of glimpse of it in the mirror somewhere I still get butterflies and think how lucky I am to have it. It is def a special piece. I see Cartier everywhere (Including on my own arm) but so far I haven’t seen anyone with a serpenti yet


----------



## Elizshop

Did you buy this bracelet yet? I just got mine abs I’m
Concerned about stretch? Should I be?





Rockysmom said:


> I’m looking at the bracelet on the left to layer. It’s currently sold out in my size


----------



## Rockysmom

Elizshop said:


> Did you buy this bracelet yet? I just got mine abs I’m
> Concerned about stretch? Should I be?


I didn’t. The size small is still sold out. What size did you get? Can you post pics?


----------



## GoldFish8

Elizshop said:


> Did you buy this bracelet yet? I just got mine abs I’m
> Concerned about stretch? Should I be?


If it’s made the same way as the full diamond one, don’t worry about stretch. Did your SA show you the proper way to take it on and off? If you just open it All the way it will stretch. But if you do the partial open and slide your wrist in kinda sideways it is fine and won’t stretch. I’ve had mine for over a year worn almost every day, I take it off at night and put it on in the morning, no stretch. Just make sure you put it on the right way though. Congrats!!!


----------



## Elizshop

I got the small, ordered it online. 





Rockysmom said:


> I didn’t. The size small is still sold out. What size did you get? Can you post pics?


----------



## Elizshop

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! The diamond one is stiffer than this one. Do you find that the head of the snake overlaps the tail? With this one being not as rigid I have noticed that the head tends to go over the tail portion. Im going to go into the store to learn the proper way to deal with taking it on/off.
> 
> 
> If it’s made the same way as the full diamond one, don’t worry about stretch. Did your SA show you the proper way to take it on and off? If you just open it All the way it will stretch. But if you do the partial open and slide your wrist in kinda sideways it is fine and won’t stretch. I’ve had mine for over a year worn almost every day, I take it off at night and put it on in the morning, no stretch. Just make sure you put it on the right way though. Congrats!!!


----------



## Rockysmom

Elizshop said:


> I got the small, ordered it online.


I love it!


----------



## GoldFish8

Hmm.. I’ve only notice that happened one time and I was surprised lol.. def find out the right way to take it on and off.. you don’t want to have it stretch out. It’s surprising that the diamond one would be more stiff. Actually when I was buying my bracelet the sample bracelet that I tried on was actually very stretched out.. I asked her about it, and she said this bracelet had been tried on by many people and opened and closed the wrong way. She showed me her bracelet that she had had for a few years now and it hasn’t stretched out at all because she made sure she put it on and off the right way. Let me know if you would like me to do a video


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Hmm.. I’ve only notice that happened one time and I was surprised lol.. def find out the right way to take it on and off.. you don’t want to have it stretch out. It’s surprising that the diamond one would be more stiff. Actually when I was buying my bracelet the sample bracelet that I tried on was actually very stretched out.. I asked her about it, and she said this bracelet had been tried on by many people and opened and closed the wrong way. She showed me her bracelet that she had had for a few years now and it hasn’t stretched out at all because she made sure she put it on and off the right way. Let me know if you would like me to do a video


Not OP, but I would love a video. I have always admired your bracelet since you got it, and it is on my wishlist also.


----------



## GoldFish8

nicole0612 said:


> Not OP, but I would love a video. I have always admired your bracelet since you got it, and it is on my wishlist also.


Hi! I will try to have DD take a video today I need both hands to put the bracelet on. I will message you over on Insta, I have no clue how to send a video on TPF


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi! I will try to have DD take a video today I need both hands to put the bracelet on. I will message you over on Insta, I have no clue how to send a video on TPF


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rockysmom

My SA said this is going up to 8,400 at the end of the month! Yikes


----------



## azniceskater1

Has anyone ever purchased Bvlgari from The Realreal? Was it authentic? I'm thinking of purchasing a vintage piece but I'm not sure how trustworthy The RealReal is with their jewelry. TIA!


----------



## Voodoo

azniceskater1 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased Bvlgari from The Realreal? Was it authentic? I'm thinking of purchasing a vintage piece but I'm not sure how trustworthy The RealReal is with their jewelry. TIA!



My very first The RealReal purchase came 10-Feb .... Bvlgari Cat-Eye Sunglasses. I know this isn't precisely the answer to your question but the sunnies are exactly as described, extremely well packed, and authentic. I will shop there again.


----------



## azniceskater1

Voodoo said:


> My very first The RealReal purchase came 10-Feb .... Bvlgari Cat-Eye Sunglasses. I know this isn't precisely the answer to your question but the sunnies are exactly as described, extremely well packed, and authentic. I will shop there again.



Thanks for responding! Did you bring the sunnies to Bvlgari to confirm authenticity?


----------



## Voodoo

azniceskater1 said:


> Thanks for responding! Did you bring the sunnies to Bvlgari to confirm authenticity?



I haven't made it to the actual store (the closest store to me is quite hike) but the purchase came w/ all the tags, cards, box, and two Bvlgari lens cleaning cloths (one of which is still sealed). TRR has an authentication process and my family members that have purchased from there have never had any issues. Which ring are you thinking of buying?


----------



## angelica138

Rockysmom said:


> My SA said this is going up to 8,400 at the end of the month! Yikes



wow good thing I saw this. I didn’t even know they had come out with yellow gold in it. I wanted the rose gold but they didn’t have what I hope is my size so I got the yellow gold one. Just purchased it around an hour or so ago and now I go on the website and it already increased!


----------



## Rockysmom

angelica138 said:


> wow good thing I saw this. I didn’t even know they had come out with yellow gold in it. I wanted the rose gold but they didn’t have what I hope is my size so I got the yellow gold one. Just purchased it around an hour or so ago and now I go on the website and it already increased!


Yeah sucks because I really wanted rose gold but not in my cards apparently.


----------



## nicole0612

angelica138 said:


> wow good thing I saw this. I didn’t even know they had come out with yellow gold in it. I wanted the rose gold but they didn’t have what I hope is my size so I got the yellow gold one. Just purchased it around an hour or so ago and now I go on the website and it already increased!





Rockysmom said:


> Yeah sucks because I really wanted rose gold but not in my cards apparently.


It was really well-priced previously! I noticed that unfortunately Small was sold out in both golds. Somehow it did not register that today was the end of the month already!


----------



## azniceskater1

Voodoo said:


> I haven't made it to the actual store (the closest store to me is quite hike) but the purchase came w/ all the tags, cards, box, and two Bvlgari lens cleaning cloths (one of which is still sealed). TRR has an authentication process and my family members that have purchased from there have never had any issues. Which ring are you thinking of buying?



I just purchased this ruby doppio ring and it came today! No paperwork though from The RealReal, so I'm planning on bringing it to a Bvlgari store to get it polished once I have a chance. Hopefully it's authentic - I'm in love with it lol, and I'm starting to really love Bvlgari vintage pieces in general


----------



## Voodoo

azniceskater1 said:


> I just purchased this ruby doppio ring and it came today! No paperwork though from The RealReal, so I'm planning on bringing it to a Bvlgari store to get it polished once I have a chance. Hopefully it's authentic - I'm in love with it lol, and I'm starting to really love Bvlgari vintage pieces in general



Ahhh I love!!!!!!!!! Beautiful choice!!!!


----------



## azniceskater1

Voodoo said:


> Ahhh I love!!!!!!!!! Beautiful choice!!!!



Thank you! I'm really hoping that it's authentic! TRR did provide their own "Valuation Report"; I hope they do have actual gemologists on the job. The ring feels really well made though, and it has stamps on the inside so I'm really hoping it's the real deal!


----------



## Elizshop

Lmk what you think about the fit. I am having an issue with the head popping over the tail. I was told it may be a defect. 





angelica138 said:


> wow good thing I saw this. I didn’t even know they had come out with yellow gold in it. I wanted the rose gold but they didn’t have what I hope is my size so I got the yellow gold one. Just purchased it around an hour or so ago and now I go on the website and it already increased!


----------



## angelica138

Elizshop said:


> Lmk what you think about the fit. I am having an issue with the head popping over the tail. I was told it may be a defect.



ok I will. Its supposed to come today so I’m waiting lol


----------



## angelica138

Elizshop said:


> Lmk what you think about the fit. I am having an issue with the head popping over the tail. I was told it may be a defect.



ok so it finally arrived. I wear an 18 in the love bracelet and I got this is in the medium size. It’s a little smaller then my love. I’m also surprised it’s not as yellow as my love. I put it on once and then took it off. I don’t think I’m going to wear it every day but the tail is close to the head like how it looks in the picture online. It’s also pretty light so I can see why it would overlap eventually from taking off and on a lot because of the way you have to put it on. But if they say it’s a defect then I would exchange it if allowed.


----------



## LucyMadrid

This pin is a tribute to italian ice-cream. Nice isn't It?


----------



## nightbefore

@LucyMadrid this looks incredibly fun! I love the originality of it so much. couple of months ago I could find it on website but not anymore, do you know if it is discontinued or a special order/access piece?


----------



## LucyMadrid

nightbefore said:


> @LucyMadrid this looks incredibly fun! I love the originality of it so much. couple of months ago I could find it on website but not anymore, do you know if it is discontinued or a special order/access piece?


Well, I cannot answer to your question, but you can contact Bulgari from their website. Good luck!


----------



## KristinS

Tried on the Viper bangles this weekend. Absolutely stunning. Which one is your favorite?
?


----------



## alisonanna

all of them


----------



## Cool Breeze

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi! I will try to have DD take a video today I need both hands to put the bracelet on. I will message you over on Insta, I have no clue how to send a video on TPF


Would you mind trying to post your video?  I don’t live near a boutique so if I buy the bracelet online, I won’t get the benefit of the SA’s instructions.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cool Breeze said:


> Would you mind trying to post your video?  I don’t live near a boutique so if I buy the bracelet online, I won’t get the benefit of the SA’s instructions.  Thank you so very much.


Hi, do you have Instagram? you can find me over on insta TheGoldfish8 

just dm me and I will send it! you can’t post videos on TPF


----------



## Cool Breeze

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi, do you have Instagram? you can find me over on insta TheGoldfish8
> 
> just dm me and I will send it! you can’t post videos on TPF


I’m now following you on Instagram and I sent you a DM.  Thanks so very much!!!


----------



## nicole0612

kstropp said:


> Tried on the Viper bangles this weekend. Absolutely stunning. Which one is your favorite?
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091539
> View attachment 5091540


I like the gold/diamond best personally.


----------



## 77renifer

Hi!
❤ Bulgari ! I have 2 rings - B Zero from white gold and second: Metropolis ring with citrine.  I 'd like to have B.Zero necklace but I can't find any long necklace.
I"m thinking about B zero ring from gold.


----------



## Rockysmom

Excuse my terrible looking hands. I have a new puppy and she love to chew on them.


----------



## pocketpikachu

WFH is really taking its toll on me so I got a lil something as retail therapy  nothing fancy just a really casual bracelet that I could see myself wearing on any occasion


----------



## 880

This month I bought the last Bulgari tubogas serpenti bracelet in the boutique (it will be discontinued in favor of the viper) and a Bulgari serpenti viper ring (both RG with diamonds on head and tail). And, I think, twins on the ring with @Rockysmom. I tried on the Diamond serpenti viper, but this fit best on my wrist. prior  to covid, the last time I bought branded jewelry was a Bulgari lucea necklace in 2001). I do think the serpenti viper ring loosens a bit bc it is flexible.


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> This month I bought the last Bulgari tubogas serpenti bracelet in the boutique (it will be discontinued in favor of the viper) and a Bulgari serpenti viper ring (both RG with diamonds on head and tail). And, I think, twins on the ring with @Rockysmom. I tried on the Diamond serpenti viper, but this fit best on my wrist. prior  to covid, the last time I bought branded jewelry was a Bulgari lucea necklace in 2001). I do think the serpenti viper ring loosens a bit bc it is flexible.
> View attachment 5135459
> View attachment 5135460


whoa @880! You're my hero! This stuff is GORGEOUS on you! Wow. Blown away. I've always loved their jewelry, but I've just never taken the plunge. Rethinking that now....hmmmmm. Enjoy wearing your beautiful things!


----------



## 880

TraceySH said:


> whoa @880! You're my hero! This stuff is GORGEOUS on you! Wow. Blown away. I've always loved their jewelry, but I've just never taken the plunge. Rethinking that now....hmmmmm. Enjoy wearing your beautiful things!


Awwwh, thank you @TraceySH! That’s quite a compliment as you have such a fabulous collection yourself!
also, not s7re why i can’t edit my posts. I used to tack thanks onto the relevant post to avoid cluttering the threads  thanks again!


----------



## A bottle of Red

TraceySH said:


> whoa @880! You're my hero! This stuff is GORGEOUS on you! Wow. Blown away. I've always loved their jewelry, but I've just never taken the plunge. Rethinking that now....hmmmmm. Enjoy wearing your beautiful things!


@TraceySH  wait you don't have bvlgari jewelry?  Girl your posts & pictures of ur bvlagari helped inspire me to buy my bvlgari bags! Get thee some jewelry lol!


----------



## TraceySH

A bottle of Red said:


> @TraceySH  wait you don't have bvlgari jewelry?  Girl your posts & pictures of ur bvlagari helped inspire me to buy my bvlgari bags! Get thee some jewelry lol!


Ok ok ok ok! I have looked at it so many times but just didn't pull the trigger. I bought a big bauble last month, it's yellow, big and yellow. So was just taking a breather


----------



## hyderevelation

Does anyone have any feedback on how the spring/coil mechanism on the serpenti bracelet wears and if it stretches out over time?


----------



## SnowieBelle

hyderevelation said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on how the spring/coil mechanism on the serpenti bracelet wears and if it stretches out over time?


Hi! Are you referring to the jewelry or the leather accessory bracelet?


----------



## qwerty098

Tried this on and really love it! It’s so bling and beautiful but way out of my budget. Maybe in a few years time


----------



## hyderevelation

SnowieBelle said:


> Hi! Are you referring to the jewelry or the leather accessory bracelet?


The jewelry. The coil on the floor sample I tried on in-store was definitely a bit stretched out with the head of the snake sitting up higher than the tail. When I asked the sales associate about it, he said that was normal due to the way the mechanism wears over time. I couldn't tell if he was telling the truth or if he was just trying to make the sale as that was the last one they had in stock in my size.


----------



## Chrysje

qwerty098 said:


> Tried this on and really love it! It’s so bling and beautiful but way out of my budget. Maybe in a few years time


Love it on you!! Such a stunning design ❤️   Which size did you try on? I would guess an L? I recently got this bracelet after lusting after it for almost 2 years but the price point also held me back. (in size M but sometimes wondering if I should have gotten an L for the loose look you’ve got going here). Advice: if you get at at the airport it is soooo much better priced. In the Bvlgari boutique in Europe it is currently €27000 but when I saw it at the airport, it was almost €5000 cheaper so I was thinking now or never LOL. You do have to have luck they have it in your size at the airports as they are not so well stocked with sizes sometimes, so best to take a sales associate’s business card/or their contact details and when you know you are travelling in the future and financially ready to purchase you can always ask them beforehand to order one for you. They do get more expensive every year now. 2 years ago it was €22.500 then €25000 and now €27000 in a size M. So I will only purchase an item tax-free straight from the airport from now on before they outprice me


----------



## qwerty098

Chrysje said:


> Love it on you!! Such a stunning design ❤   Which size did you try on? I would guess an L? I recently got this bracelet after lusting after it for almost 2 years but the price point also held me back. (in size M but sometimes wondering if I should have gotten an L for the loose look you’ve got going here). Advice: if you get at at the airport it is soooo much better priced. In the Bvlgari boutique in Europe it is currently €27000 but when I saw it at the airport, it was almost €5000 cheaper so I was thinking now or never LOL. You do have to have luck they have it in your size at the airports as they are not so well stocked with sizes sometimes, so best to take a sales associate’s business card/or their contact details and when you know you are travelling in the future and financially ready to purchase you can always ask them beforehand to order one for you. They do get more expensive every year now. 2 years ago it was €22.500 then €25000 and now €27000 in a size M. So I will only purchase an item tax-free straight from the airport from now on before they outprice me



It's an S, I have really tiny wrists. Maybe when covid restrictions are finally lifted I'd have saved up enough for this. Thanks for your reply! Do you mind taking a photo of you wearing it? Would love to see it


----------



## Purrsey

qwerty098 said:


> Tried this on and really love it! It’s so bling and beautiful but way out of my budget. Maybe in a few years time



So beautiful on you. I want to try it at store, hope soon. 
My concern is if S will be too loose to my preference. 
And also my concern is the price lol.


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> So beautiful on you. I want to try it at store, hope soon.
> My concern is if S will be too loose to my preference.
> And also my concern is the price lol.


I wear a size 16 love Cartier bracelet for reference. I went with the size small.


----------



## Rami00

hyderevelation said:


> The jewelry. The coil on the floor sample I tried on in-store was definitely a bit stretched out with the head of the snake sitting up higher than the tail. When I asked the sales associate about it, he said that was normal due to the way the mechanism wears over time. I couldn't tell if he was telling the truth or if he was just trying to make the sale as that was the last one they had in stock in my size.


So annoying. Seems like he was trying to make a sale. I was told to never stretch it out, like you are opening the whole bracelet to put it on your arm. They literally made me wear/take it out few times to see if I would do it properly lol


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> I wear a size 16 love Cartier bracelet for reference. I went with the size small.


Thanks Rami. I am size15 for Cartier love. 
Looking beautiful on you!


----------



## qwerty098

Purrsey said:


> Thanks Rami. I am size15 for Cartier love.
> Looking beautiful on you!



I'm a size 15 too, it is abit loose but it won't fall out.


----------



## Purrsey

And so I tried on the ring and bracelet. 

I tried on between hands. I feel the bracelet looks better being alone (at least I don't think they pair well with what I have currently). 

The feel of the bracelet is wonderful on the wrist, even better than let's say compared to Cartier JUC and even Love, due to their design structure. It groves nicely on me with size S. Slides up down a little but it stays upright. I think it's a perfect structure for my wrist shape, imo. 

But I'm not sure when I can wear it lol. It's so bling!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> And so I tried on the ring and bracelet.
> 
> I tried on between hands. I feel the bracelet looks better being alone (at least I don't think they pair well with what I have currently).
> 
> The feel of the bracelet is wonderful on the wrist, even better than let's say compared to Cartier JUC and even Love, due to their design structure. It groves nicely on me with size S. Slides up down a little but it stays upright. I think it's a perfect structure for my wrist shape, imo.
> 
> But I'm not sure when I can wear it lol. It's so bling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173309
> View attachment 5173310
> View attachment 5173311
> View attachment 5173312
> View attachment 5173313
> View attachment 5173314
> View attachment 5173315


Looks stunning on you ❤️❤️


----------



## chiaoapple

Here is my Bvlgari family on one arm! For display purposes only — I don’t go out like this haha.
I feel Bvlgari (especially before they also started to take price increases from a year or two ago) is the luxury jewellery brand that had the best “value” in terms of price vs quality. Definitely looking to expand the collection!


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> And so I tried on the ring and bracelet.
> 
> I tried on between hands. I feel the bracelet looks better being alone (at least I don't think they pair well with what I have currently).
> 
> The feel of the bracelet is wonderful on the wrist, even better than let's say compared to Cartier JUC and even Love, due to their design structure. It groves nicely on me with size S. Slides up down a little but it stays upright. I think it's a perfect structure for my wrist shape, imo.
> 
> But I'm not sure when I can wear it lol. It's so bling!!


WOW! LOOKS STUNNING ON YOU


----------



## Rami00

chiaoapple said:


> Here is my Bvlgari family on one arm! For display purposes only — I don’t go out like this haha.
> I feel Bvlgari (especially before they also started to take price increases from a year or two ago) is the luxury jewellery brand that had the best “value” in terms of price vs quality. Definitely looking to expand the collection!


Beautiful collection!
I agree with you but I think it still offers way better value than Cartier and VCA pavé pieces.


----------



## Purrsey

chiaoapple said:


> Here is my Bvlgari family on one arm! For display purposes only — I don’t go out like this haha.
> I feel Bvlgari (especially before they also started to take price increases from a year or two ago) is the luxury jewellery brand that had the best “value” in terms of price vs quality. Definitely looking to expand the collection!
> 
> View attachment 5173438


This looks like a Bvlgari ad! 

Yes - and especially so that this serpenti bracelet holds so much more carats compared to other pave! (with close price point).


----------



## Tasha1

A SA says it is a new collection


----------



## Purrsey

Is  Bvlgari YG generally more yellow than Cartier? This is what I observed at the store. Could be lighting? Or I'm wrong?
My aunt has the pave Serpenti bracelet in RG (I believe!) and it looks really pretty on her but since I've always been a YG person I asked SA to let me try YG only. When he took the bracelet out spanking new  (wasn't displayed) I thought wow so yeeeellow (abit too yellow saturated for my liking).


----------



## LucyMadrid

kstropp said:


> Tried on the Viper bangles this weekend. Absolutely stunning. Which one is your favorite?
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091539
> View attachment 5091540


The one which matches with the jewellery you usually wear, would be the best choice.


----------



## Purrsey

Tasha1 said:


> A SA says it is a new collection
> View attachment 5173566
> View attachment 5173567


I like it! Love the gems used in this. Not as "loud" (which I like) as the blue sapphire and malachite on the other model.



And may  I ask how do you put it on? Similar like Cartier JUC?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Purrsey said:


> Is  Bvlgari YG generally more yellow than Cartier? This is what I observed at the store. Could be lighting? Or I'm wrong?
> My aunt has the pave Serpenti bracelet in RG (I believe!) and it looks really pretty on her but since I've always been a YG person I asked SA to let me try YG only. When he took the bracelet out spanking new  (wasn't displayed) I thought wow so yeeeellow (abit too yellow saturated for my liking).



I agree. Although both say their yellow gold is 18K, I am almost 100% certain Bulgari has more gold content like 20K lol? The reason is because I‘ve been wanting to complete my Cartier love stack with a yellow gold bracelet (already have rose gold and white gold) and tried on their yellow gold right before going to Bulgari. Big difference. Bulgari’s was actually too yellow for me…
I also tried on their rose gold which I’m quite sure has more copper content as well because it’s pinker than Cartier’s!

Just some eye candy:
First pic is my friend’s JUC, both yellow gold for comparison.


----------



## Purrsey

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I agree. Although both say their yellow gold is 18K, I am almost 100% certain Bulgari has more gold content like 20K lol? The reason is because I‘ve been wanting to complete my Cartier love stack with a yellow gold bracelet (already have rose gold and white gold) and tried on their yellow gold right before going to Bulgari. Big difference. Bulgari’s was actually too yellow for me…
> I also tried on their rose gold which I’m quite sure has more copper content as well because it’s pinker than Cartier’s!
> 
> Just some eye candy:
> First pic is my friend’s JUC, both yellow gold for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5174350
> View attachment 5174352
> View attachment 5174353
> View attachment 5174354


20k lol!

Ok then it's not my eyes playing tricks.
Yes I also noticed Bvlgari RG is more pronounced than Cartier. I actually prefer Cartier colours in general.

The WG Serpenti is pretty here. It makes the diamonds pop.


----------



## Tasha1

Purrsey said:


> I like it! Love the gems used in this. Not as "loud" (which I like) as the blue sapphire and malachite on the other model.
> 
> View attachment 5174343
> 
> And may  I ask how do you put it on? Similar like Cartier JUC?


a SA did it, on and out, very easily and quickly


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Rockysmom said:


> Excuse my terrible looking hands. I have a new puppy and she love to chew on them.


May I ask how your serpenti double
Coil ring is doing? I wanted to get one but was afraid it may get scratched easily.


----------



## mmiller769

Does anyone have a B.zero1 Rock? It’s stunning! Would love to see mod shots and hear about general wear.


----------



## Purrsey

Price increase happening on 4Oct in my country, Singapore.


----------



## kt92

The SA just told me price increase in the US happening on October 1.


----------



## diva lee

kt92 said:


> The SA just told me price increase in the US happening on October 1.



Thanks for passing along this information. Did your SA give you any indication of what the percentage of the increase will be?


----------



## kt92

He said anywhere between 5-7%.  Another SA at another store confirmed (not the amount, just the date).


----------



## vinotastic

Anyone know if the price increase is across both bags/accessories and jewelry?


----------



## Purrsey

Just jewellery and watches.
He says around 7-9%.
*faint


----------



## diva lee

Purrsey said:


> Just jewellery and watches.
> He says around 7-9%.
> *faint



Wow! That’s a significant increase depending on which items one is interested in purchasing! I wonder if it will be a 5-7% increase like another poster mentioned above or 7-9% like your SA told you, which is even more significant on the more expensive diamond pieces.


----------



## Purrsey

Hopefully it's not a scare tactic.


----------



## MrChris

My new ring, it was love at first sight!


----------



## vinotastic

MrChris said:


> My new ring, it was love at first sight!




Beautiful! Hope you can share handshots.  Is this the smaller or larger version.  I tried the smaller one in store and I LOVED it


----------



## Cool Breeze

MrChris said:


> My new ring, it was love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 5202617


Love it!  Very cool!


----------



## lulilu

Purrsey said:


> Price increase happening on 4Oct in my country, Singapore.





kt92 said:


> The SA just told me price increase in the US happening on October 1.


I just bought the diamond serpenti ring.  My SA told me afterward that prices (US) increase Oct 4.


----------



## Prada Prince

Picked up the black ceramic Bulgari Bulgari diamond ring last weekend. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My kitty also decided it was imperative for him to inspect further…


----------



## leechiyong

Prada Prince said:


> Picked up the black ceramic Bulgari Bulgari diamond ring last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229104
> View attachment 5229105
> View attachment 5229106
> 
> My kitty also decided it was imperative for him to inspect further…


Stunning!

He wants to know where his ring is!


----------



## Deleted 698298

oldie but goodie 4band


----------



## asianbarbie

Contemplating on this diva’s dream ring, thoughts?


----------



## _Moravia_

Here is my Serpenti Tubogas gold and diamond ring. I think that this one may be discontinued now due to the introduction of the Viper line.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## nicole0612

_Moravia_ said:


> Here is my Serpenti Tubogas gold and diamond ring. I think that this one may be discontinued now due to the introduction of the Viper line.
> View attachment 5230320
> View attachment 5230321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have this one too! I love it; so substantial and comfortable.


----------



## kt92

Thought I’d post pics of my new B.Zero1 in rose gold and bronze ceramic.  LOVE the color combo!
Was at the store today and fell in love with the new black ceramic watch they came out with…LOVE.


----------



## _Moravia_

nicole0612 said:


> I have this one too! I love it; so substantial and comfortable.



Love it. Post some mod shots if you have any. I’m a big fan of the Serpenti double tour rings and the watches too.


----------



## nicole0612

_Moravia_ said:


> Love it. Post some mod shots if you have any. I’m a big fan of the Serpenti double tour rings and the watches too.


Will do! I adore the whole line, the new models and the heritage styles as well.


----------



## nicole0612

_Moravia_ said:


> Here is my Serpenti Tubogas gold and diamond ring. I think that this one may be discontinued now due to the introduction of the Viper line.
> View attachment 5230320
> View attachment 5230321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here is my version, two-tone.


----------



## _Moravia_

nicole0612 said:


> Here is my version, two-tone.



Fabulous! It goes so well with your wedding rings too. I like to wear mine on my index finger as well.

I have the same two-tone ring as yours in the bracelet version. I have posted a photo of it in the Bulgari Serpenti thread.


----------



## nicole0612

_Moravia_ said:


> Fabulous! It goes so well with your wedding rings too. I like to wear mine on my index finger as well.
> 
> I have the same two-tone ring as yours in the bracelet version. I have posted a photo of it in the Bulgari Serpenti thread.


Thank you! I would love to have the bracelet version but didn’t have the thought to buy it when it was available. I think now this style is totally sold out. I will look for your photo in the other thread.


----------



## sosauce

I just bought the rhodonite holiday pendant from VCA, and realized I don’t have any other rose gold pendants. Meanwhile, Bulgari has sooo many beautiful rose gold items and I don’t own anything from the brand. 

Anyways, I was looking at the serpenti and diva pendants, since they’re both very close in price.

Thoughts on which one you would buy?

I like the sexy serpenti, but worry that the malachite eyes means I would have to take extra care of it. I feel like it might be better to just save up and to get the pave, rubellite version of the pendant a few years down the line, since it would be less maintenance.

The diva seems a bit more wearable every day. And I like the shape a lot. But maybe it’s not as iconic. There are also a lot of different sizes of the diva pendants, so I’m not super sure which size I should get.

Anyways, I sadly don’t have a Bulgari in my state, so I don’t know how either would look on me. So I’m looking for any insight you may have on these pendants.


----------



## nicole0612

sosauce said:


> I just bought the rhodonite holiday pendant from VCA, and realized I don’t have any other rose gold pendants. Meanwhile, Bulgari has sooo many beautiful rose gold items and I don’t own anything from the brand.
> 
> Anyways, I was looking at the serpenti and diva pendants, since they’re both very close in price.
> 
> Thoughts on which one you would buy?
> 
> I like the sexy serpenti, but worry that the malachite eyes means I would have to take extra care of it. I feel like it might be better to just save up and to get the pave, rubellite version of the pendant a few years down the line, since it would be less maintenance.
> 
> The diva seems a bit more wearable every day. And I like the shape a lot. But maybe it’s not as iconic. There are also a lot of different sizes of the diva pendants, so I’m not super sure which size I should get.
> 
> Anyways, I sadly don’t have a Bulgari in my state, so I don’t know how either would look on me. So I’m looking for any insight you may have on these pendants.
> 
> View attachment 5231757
> View attachment 5231756


I love both the Serpenti and the Diva collections. I was actually looking online just last night to find out the history of the diva motif, because I wanted to know if there is some background story to it. Apparently, it is it is a motif that was found in the ruins of historic Roman baths and has been iconic to the brand for years.
I have the pave diva earrings and get a lot of compliments on them because they are very pretty, but not a lot of people recognize the brand. I have been thinking about getting the pink sapphire diva pendant as well.


----------



## A bottle of Red

sosauce said:


> I just bought the rhodonite holiday pendant from VCA, and realized I don’t have any other rose gold pendants. Meanwhile, Bulgari has sooo many beautiful rose gold items and I don’t own anything from the brand.
> 
> Anyways, I was looking at the serpenti and diva pendants, since they’re both very close in price.
> 
> Thoughts on which one you would buy?
> 
> I like the sexy serpenti, but worry that the malachite eyes means I would have to take extra care of it. I feel like it might be better to just save up and to get the pave, rubellite version of the pendant a few years down the line, since it would be less maintenance.
> 
> The diva seems a bit more wearable every day. And I like the shape a lot. But maybe it’s not as iconic. There are also a lot of different sizes of the diva pendants, so I’m not super sure which size I should get.
> 
> Anyways, I sadly don’t have a Bulgari in my state, so I don’t know how either would look on me. So I’m looking for any insight you may have on these pendants.
> 
> View attachment 5231757
> View attachment 5231756


I feel like the snake is a bit edgier, the diva a bit softer looking. 
Both look really nice but yes probably can't wear the snake in the shower because of the malachite


----------



## Purrsey

Is this a discontinued model? Hows the wear n tear and comfort？


----------



## vinotastic

sosauce said:


> I just bought the rhodonite holiday pendant from VCA, and realized I don’t have any other rose gold pendants. Meanwhile, Bulgari has sooo many beautiful rose gold items and I don’t own anything from the brand.
> 
> Anyways, I was looking at the serpenti and diva pendants, since they’re both very close in price.
> 
> Thoughts on which one you would buy?
> 
> I like the sexy serpenti, but worry that the malachite eyes means I would have to take extra care of it. I feel like it might be better to just save up and to get the pave, rubellite version of the pendant a few years down the line, since it would be less maintenance.
> 
> The diva seems a bit more wearable every day. And I like the shape a lot. But maybe it’s not as iconic. There are also a lot of different sizes of the diva pendants, so I’m not super sure which size I should get.
> 
> Anyways, I sadly don’t have a Bulgari in my state, so I don’t know how either would look on me. So I’m looking for any insight you may have on these pendants.




Definitely no wrong choice here.  From what I understand, malachite as an earring/necklace is very low maintenance (in comparison to a bracelet or ring that could get knocked around) so I would not let that sway your decision.  I love the serpenti line so I always lean towards it.  However the diva is a more understated/elegant design so it's just a matter of deciding the mood youre presenting.


----------



## Cool Breeze

_Moravia_ said:


> Here is my Serpenti Tubogas gold and diamond ring. I think that this one may be discontinued now due to the introduction of the Viper line.
> View attachment 5230320
> View attachment 5230321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What a cool, edgy, beautiful ring!


----------



## _Moravia_

Cool Breeze said:


> What a cool, edgy, beautiful ring!


Thank you. It certainly is!


----------



## Rami00

Been pairing it with my tennis bracelet lately.


----------



## _Moravia_

Rami00 said:


> Been pairing it with my tennis bracelet lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234542



Beautiful @Rami00. Love how they're gleaming in the sunlight.


----------



## Purrsey

I enjoy playing around with stacking and today I got my 3 fav jewellery brands hanging  out together.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Purrsey said:


> I enjoy playing around with stacking and today I got my 3 fav jewellery brands hanging  out together.
> View attachment 5234783


Perfect!


----------



## J_Lurker

Rockysmom said:


> Got this bracelet from fashionphile. My first bulgari piece!


Hi! I know your comment was a while ago.. but I'm worried how this bracelet has been for you? Does your double chain get tangles around itself, and how to do you find the hanging charm is? Also wondering if you ever layer it with other chain bracelets?


----------



## Rockysmom

I ended up selling it. It was too dainty for me.


----------



## CateMoss

This week I bought the B.Zero bangle in YG and I’m so happy with it.


----------



## Prada Prince

One of my usual office stacks with my Bulgari black ceramic diamond ring…


----------



## chromemilou

Purrsey said:


> And so I tried on the ring and bracelet.
> 
> I tried on between hands. I feel the bracelet looks better being alone (at least I don't think they pair well with what I have currently).
> 
> The feel of the bracelet is wonderful on the wrist, even better than let's say compared to Cartier JUC and even Love, due to their design structure. It groves nicely on me with size S. Slides up down a little but it stays upright. I think it's a perfect structure for my wrist shape, imo.
> 
> But I'm not sure when I can wear it lol. It's so bling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173309
> View attachment 5173310
> View attachment 5173311
> View attachment 5173312
> View attachment 5173313
> View attachment 5173314
> View attachment 5173315


Omg! Serpenti is breathtakingly GORGEOUS on you esp with the matching ring.  Do you think it's casual enough to wear with jeans on a daily basis?


----------



## chromemilou

Rami00 said:


> Been pairing it with my tennis bracelet lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234542


Omg! I LOVE it like this. So gorgeous. May I ask where you bought your tennis bracelet? Thanks.


----------



## Purrsey

chromemilou said:


> Omg! Serpenti is breathtakingly GORGEOUS on you esp with the matching ring.  Do you think it's casual enough to wear with jeans on a daily basis?


Oooo thank you and yes they are a masterpiece.

i think yes so long you wear it with confidence!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Just picked up my first piece and can't wait! 












						B.zero1 Yellow gold Ring 335979 | Bvlgari
					

Discover B.zero1 Ring 335979 and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com
				




Anyone else have the single B.zero1 ring? Pros or Cons?


----------



## Rami00

chromemilou said:


> Omg! I LOVE it like this. So gorgeous. May I ask where you bought your tennis bracelet? Thanks.


Thank you! The tennis bracelet is from Tiffany (Victoria line).


----------



## chromemilou

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! The tennis bracelet is from Tiffany (Victoria line).


It's so lovely! Different from the usual.  Thank you for sharing Rami.


----------



## snowbell09

Happy New Year 2022!! Excited to see what I got??


----------



## leechiyong

snowbell09 said:


> Happy New Year 2022!! Excited to see what I got??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285375


Always excited to see Bulgari eye candy!


----------



## Happyish

Vintage Bvlgari


----------



## snowbell09

❤️ ❤️ I actually thought I couldn’t find the matching serpenti ring already hence was so tempted to get it when the SA showed me.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Happyish said:


> Vintage Bvlgari
> 
> View attachment 5285432


What gorgeous bracelet! Those are real treasures.


----------



## Happyish

Cool Breeze said:


> What gorgeous bracelet! Those are real treasures.


Thank you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Happyish said:


> Thank you!


Meant to type “bracelets”.  They look amazing stacked together.


----------



## Happyish

Cool Breeze said:


> What gorgeous bracelet! Those are real treasures.


Thank you!


----------



## Xthgirl

I love the new Serpenti viper line.  I have the demi pave in RG I bought in 2021 before the price increase. To stack, I Just recently bought a hinged seprenti viper bangle in WG with diamonds. Waiting to pick it up this week. will try to combine different gold colors so it can match whatever hardware bag i am using.

Also, on my wishlist will be the serpenti viper stud earing and full pave ring.

I want the full pave diamond bracelet in WG but sadly it is way beyond my budget.


----------



## Xthgirl




----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Just added my b.zero1 ring! Deciding on either Dior or bvlgari for a bracelet next to complete my daily set!


----------



## Xthgirl

monet_notthepainter said:


> Just added my b.zero1 ring! Deciding on either Dior or bvlgari for a bracelet next to complete my daily set!
> 
> View attachment 5288694



Depends on what kind of look you want. I havent seen any good bracelets from Dior though.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

htxgirl said:


> Depends on what kind of look you want. I havent seen any good bracelets from Dior though.






I was thinking about a Rose Des Vents Bracelet in a mother of pearl/yellow gold combo from Dior.

Or a B.Zero1 Soft Bracelet!


----------



## 880

htxgirl said:


> Depends on what kind of look you want. I havent seen any good bracelets from Dior though.


I love the serpenti you chose. I picked the same one as a ring to go with my Bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet (first and third photo). I think the less diamond intensive model best shows off the unique design and gives more of a sense of movement than if it were all diamonds (like a tennis bracelet)
I did try on these bracelets recently from dior (center photo) . DH thought the plain gold might stack well with the serpenti tubogas, but I’m more interested in another dior piece, a long white gold rose de vents double stranded lariat necklace (third photo). I have not yet purchased a piece of Dior fine jewelry though bc i think Bulgari and some other alternatives are a relatively better value


----------



## 880

Someone asked if the Bulgari diamond pieces could be worn casually. I think it depends on your style and the piece; I like big pieces. I love designer RTW worn with sneakers, t shirts, shorts, denim. Sometimes my combos are a bit much, but I think it’s fun to try. also, I buy jewelry I love, and it’s too expensive for me not to wear it every day (cost per wear) In the winter, it’s covered by outerwear, but it’s still there  (photos cross posted from H in action thread or Dior RTW thread)


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Someone asked if the Bulgari diamond pieces could be worn casually. I think it depends on your style and the piece; I like big pieces. I love designer RTW worn with sneakers, t shirts, shorts, denim. Sometimes my combos are a bit much, but I think it’s fun to try. also, I buy jewelry I love, and it’s too expensive for me not to wear it every day (cost per wear) In the winter, it’s covered by outerwear, but it’s still there  (photos cross posted from H in action thread or Dior RTW thread)
> View attachment 5292433
> View attachment 5292434
> View attachment 5292436
> View attachment 5292437
> View attachment 5292438
> View attachment 5292439
> View attachment 5292440
> View attachment 5292448
> View attachment 5292449
> View attachment 5292450
> 
> View attachment 5292451
> View attachment 5292452


Sometimes I wear my Serpenti bracelet at night, wearing my pajamas and bathrobe.  I do have a drink in hand so it seems like the right thing to wear


----------



## Deleted 698298

880 said:


> Someone asked if the Bulgari diamond pieces could be worn casually. I think it depends on your style and the piece; I like big pieces. I love designer RTW worn with sneakers, t shirts, shorts, denim. Sometimes my combos are a bit much, but I think it’s fun to try. also, I buy jewelry I love, and it’s too expensive for me not to wear it every day (cost per wear) In the winter, it’s covered by outerwear, but it’s still there  (photos cross posted from H in action thread or Dior RTW thread)
> View attachment 5292439


I like your style!  (Would you mind telling me the brand and model of your sunglasses, they’re pretty cool )


----------



## Purrsey

Cool Breeze said:


> Sometimes I wear my Serpenti bracelet at night, wearing my pajamas and bathrobe.  I do have a drink in hand so it seems like the right thing to wear


Thats one of the best ways to rock it!


----------



## 880

Consumer2much said:


> I like your style!  (Would you mind telling me the brand and model of your sunglasses, they’re pretty cool )


Thank you! All of my glasses and sunglasses are morganthal Frederic’s. Most of mine have prescription lenses. The blue and white ones are prescription Buffalo horn, and morganthal does a lot of different models and colors in Buffalo.

I bought mine before the Oscar de la Renta collaboration, (I think mine are different than the ones in the link) but if you ask morganthal for their classic oversized round blue and white Buffalo horn, it’s something they carry every year (I know this bc it took me two years of looking at them longingly before I purchased). The inside temples say ‘Hoffman’ and ‘handmade in Germany‘. (I did calculate that I needed to wear them for at least five years of sunny days for cost per wear, and I have, even in winter. luckily since I wear neutrals they go with everything) 












						Regina Horn
					

The Oscar de la Renta x Morgenthal Frederics Audrey Series features a timeless collection of handcrafted buffalo horn sunglasses, inspired by the ultimate fashion icon, Audrey Hepburn. Each piece is handcrafted in Germany from natural buffalo horn and features the trademark ODLR low soft bowed...




					morgenthalfrederics.com
				




@Cool Breeze, you could post an action pic; different cocktails; different bathrobes 
I totally agree with @Purrsey that this is the best way to wear your Bulgari


----------



## Deleted 698298

@880  thanks!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Thank you! All of my glasses and sunglasses are morganthal Frederic’s. Most of mine have prescription lenses. The blue and white ones are prescription Buffalo horn, and morganthal does a lot of different models and colors in Buffalo.
> 
> I bought mine before the Oscar de la Renta collaboration, (I think mine are different than the ones in the link) but if you ask morganthal for their classic oversized round blue and white Buffalo horn, it’s something they carry every year (I know this bc it took me two years of looking at them longingly before I purchased). The inside temples say ‘Hoffman’ and ‘handmade in Germany‘. (I did calculate that I needed to wear them for at least five years of sunny days for cost per wear, and I have, even in winter. luckily since I wear neutrals they go with everything)
> 
> View attachment 5294648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regina Horn
> 
> 
> The Oscar de la Renta x Morgenthal Frederics Audrey Series features a timeless collection of handcrafted buffalo horn sunglasses, inspired by the ultimate fashion icon, Audrey Hepburn. Each piece is handcrafted in Germany from natural buffalo horn and features the trademark ODLR low soft bowed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morgenthalfrederics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cool Breeze, you could post an action pic; different cocktails; different bathrobes
> I totally agree with @Purrsey that this is the best way to wear your Bulgari


Hmm…not a bad idea.  I only have one robe but I do have a complete bar!


----------



## 880

Tried on the Dior bois en rose bangle with the serpenti tubogas. Too busy, but it might look nice with a serpenti viper


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> Tried on the Dior bois en rose bangle with the serpenti tubogas. Too busy, but it might look nice with a serpenti viper
> View attachment 5297520


Oh Ive always wanted to see (or try) this since finding the collection on their site! Thank you for the pic!!!!! Its a beautiful, different design.


----------



## 880

glamourbag said:


> Oh Ive always wanted to see (or try) this since finding the collection on their site! Thank you for the pic!!!!! Its a beautiful, different design.


@glamourbag, my SA said this was too large. If you scroll up to top of page, I had tried on a smaller size in both gold and diamonds. HTH


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> I love the serpenti you chose. I picked the same one as a ring to go with my Bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet (first and third photo). I think the less diamond intensive model best shows off the unique design and gives more of a sense of movement than if it were all diamonds (like a tennis bracelet)
> I did try on these bracelets recently from dior (center photo) . DH thought the plain gold might stack well with the serpenti tubogas, but I’m more interested in another dior piece, a long white gold rose de vents double stranded lariat necklace (third photo). I have not yet purchased a piece of Dior fine jewelry though bc i think Bulgari and some other alternatives are a relatively better value
> 
> View attachment 5289394
> View attachment 5289390
> View attachment 5289395


oh...that diamond one!!!!


----------



## Changeitup

Cool Breeze said:


> Sometimes I wear my Serpenti bracelet at night, wearing my pajamas and bathrobe.  I do have a drink in hand so it seems like the right thing to wear



Could not agree more, Cool Breeze. As a 24/7 jewelry wearer, I’m on board with this concept of enjoying and wearing the bling, no matter the outfit or who else is around to see it. A beloved piece of jewelry makes any outfit look better. A bathrobed hand holding a glass of something sparkling practically screams for a nice ring and/or bracelet to make it truly lovely. Perhaps a bathrobe, pajamas, slippers, beverage, bling thread is in order. Cheers!


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> Someone asked if the Bulgari diamond pieces could be worn casually. I think it depends on your style and the piece; I like big pieces. I love designer RTW worn with sneakers, t shirts, shorts, denim. Sometimes my combos are a bit much, but I think it’s fun to try. also, I buy jewelry I love, and it’s too expensive for me not to wear it every day (cost per wear) In the winter, it’s covered by outerwear, but it’s still there  (photos cross posted from H in action thread or Dior RTW thread)
> View attachment 5292433
> View attachment 5292434
> View attachment 5292436
> View attachment 5292437
> View attachment 5292438
> View attachment 5292439
> View attachment 5292440
> View attachment 5292448
> View attachment 5292449
> View attachment 5292450
> 
> View attachment 5292451
> View attachment 5292452


I love that you wear your jewelry-everyday with everything!


----------



## Florasun

880 said:


> Someone asked if the Bulgari diamond pieces could be worn casually. I think it depends on your style and the piece; I like big pieces. I love designer RTW worn with sneakers, t shirts, shorts, denim. Sometimes my combos are a bit much, but I think it’s fun to try. also, I buy jewelry I love, and it’s too expensive for me not to wear it every day (cost per wear) In the winter, it’s covered by outerwear, but it’s still there  (photos cross posted from H in action thread or Dior RTW thread)
> View attachment 5292433
> View attachment 5292434
> View attachment 5292436
> View attachment 5292437
> View attachment 5292438
> View attachment 5292439
> View attachment 5292440
> View attachment 5292448
> View attachment 5292449
> View attachment 5292450
> 
> View attachment 5292451
> View attachment 5292452


I love your style!


----------



## Xthgirl

A bit off topic but a BVlgari appreciation post. 

My lovely SA gave me this yesterday . Happy lunar New Year


----------



## snowbell09

Happy Lunar New Year!! I have the red packets and the special red packets + couplets in a box with min spending too. Love your sweets! So cute!




htxgirl said:


> A bit off topic but a BVlgari appreciation post.
> 
> My lovely SA gave me this yesterday . Happy lunar New Year
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311671


----------



## Mishella

Serpenti bracelet and ring


----------



## chromemilou

Mishella said:


> Serpenti bracelet and ring


Gorgeous! These are exactly the 2 pieces I had my eye on. Thank you so much for sharing. Is the bracelet and ring comfortable? Also, any advice on sizing? I'm trying to decide between a S and M and wasn't sure.


----------



## Mishella

chromemilou said:


> Gorgeous! These are exactly the 2 pieces I had my eye on. Thank you so much for sharing. Is the bracelet and ring comfortable? Also, any advice on sizing? I'm trying to decide between a S and M and wasn't sure.


Thank you! Yes, they are comfortable. However, I needed a couple of days to get used to the ring when washing my hands. It has edges all around, they might scratch your another hand a little bit when you wash hands, but it’s easy to avoid. Maybe you have pics of both S and M on your wrist, so I can comment on the size?


----------



## Purseaddict718

Only piece I have so far.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Hello. I’ve recently just discovered Bulgari. Here’s my first Bulgari piece…serpenti pavé bracelet☺️


----------



## Xthgirl

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Hello. I’ve recently just discovered Bulgari. Here’s my first Bulgari piece…serpenti pavé bracelet☺



hows the wear and tear of the full pave serpenti? Can you shower with it?


----------



## essiedub

Ergon 35 chrono with Pink MOP


----------



## Cool Breeze

essiedub said:


> Ergon 35 chrono with Pink MOP
> View attachment 5328355


Very cool!  Love your ring, too!


----------



## Helsinki

Bulgari Fiorever bracelet arrived! (Rose gold. Size S/M 
I attached a picture of the clasp and how it fits me.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Helsinki said:


> Bulgari Fiorever bracelet arrived! (Rose gold. Size S/M
> I attached a picture of the clasp and how it fits me.


Congratulations!  It is a beautiful piece!  You look so pretty wearing it!


----------



## essiedub

Cool Breeze said:


> Very cool!  Love your ring, too!


Thank you *coolBreeze*! If the lockdown did one thing good, it enabled me to just “wear the pieces”... just because.  This was to match pinks, even though the pink sapphire and pink MOP don’t really match.


----------



## Xthgirl

Anyone been to a high jewelry BVLGARI event? I was invited and dont know what to expect. High jewelry pcs are in the $50k up price range and thats not really in my range at all but would love to see the pieces in appreciation … so… not really planning on buying anything.


And btw, my SA give me a curated gift box for Valentines day: pasta, sauces, cheeses and other Italian goodies ☺️


----------



## vieve99

Does anyone own either of this ring in white gold? I'm looking for an everyday ring that i can jut wear/stack easily. Its either bulgari or the love sm ring in white gold. I know that Cartier's WG is not the best. But what about bulgari's?

I am also wondering on how you would wear/stack it! Thank you in advance!


----------



## _Moravia_

htxgirl said:


> Anyone been to a high jewelry BVLGARI event? I was invited and dont know what to expect. High jewelry pcs are in the $50k up price range and thats not really in my range at all but would love to see the pieces in appreciation … so… not really planning on buying anything.
> 
> 
> And btw, my SA give me a curated gift box for Valentines day: pasta, sauces, cheeses and other Italian goodies ☺



If you end up going to the high jewelry event it would be great if you could post some photos here of the pieces they show (if Bvlgari allows photos to be taken at the event).


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> oh...that diamond one!!!!


Never mind the other stuff, I can't take my eyes off of your Verdura bracelet.


----------



## katran26

I own the version in rose gold. I stack it with some of my 4-band b.zeros easily. 



vieve99 said:


> Does anyone own either of this ring in white gold? I'm looking for an everyday ring that i can jut wear/stack easily. Its either bulgari or the love sm ring in white gold. I know that Cartier's WG is not the best. But what about bulgari's?
> 
> I am also wondering on how you would wear/stack it! Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 5333160
> View attachment 5333162


----------



## jshih1337

My bulgari collection, I love serpenti and Monete. The Monete brooch was a Japanese boutique exclusive.


----------



## Xthgirl

Anyone heard of a price increase by the end of March?


----------



## may322

jshih1337 said:


> My bulgari collection, I love serpenti and Monete. The Monete brooch was a Japanese boutique exclusive.
> 
> View attachment 5342770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342777


Can I ask, what do you do for a living? From a 22 year old


----------



## jshih1337

may322 said:


> Can I ask, what do you do for a living? From a 22 year old



im in the fine jewelry business ( from a 28 year old)


----------



## jshih1337

Its been confirmed that the price increase will be 10-12%. 


htxgirl said:


> Anyone heard of a price increase by the end of March?


----------



## Xthgirl

Im contenplating on getting the full pave diamond serpenti bracelet in WG


----------



## Mishella

htxgirl said:


> Im contenplating on getting the full pave diamond serpenti bracelet in WG


Been in your shoes a year ago, bought it a day before price increase


----------



## Xthgirl

Mishella said:


> Been in your shoes a year ago, bought it a day before price increase


What size did u get?


----------



## Mishella

htxgirl said:


> What size did u get?


Medium


----------



## SunAfterRain

MrChris said:


> My new ring, it was love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 5202617


Lovely ring!  Is it larger than your usual size?


----------



## nicelynn

This arrived yesterday. It’s beautiful, but I’m still feeling it, not sure if I should exchange it for the mother of pearl.


----------



## vinotastic

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 5362419
> 
> 
> This arrived yesterday. It’s beautiful, but I’m still feeling it, not sure if I should exchange it for the mother of pearl.



I love malachite (dont own any but love the stone).  I think this really showcases the striations really well!


----------



## stylistamie

jshih1337 said:


> Its been confirmed that the price increase will be 10-12%.



Hi would you know which will be included? Is it all jewelry and watches? I heard price increase will be on April 1? 

Thank you!


----------



## stylistamie

nicelynn said:


> View attachment 5362419
> 
> 
> This arrived yesterday. It’s beautiful, but I’m still feeling it, not sure if I should exchange it for the mother of pearl.



I love malachite but I like the Mother of pearl of this more. I'm thinking of buying that before the price increase?


----------



## jshih1337

stylistamie said:


> Hi would you know which will be included? Is it all jewelry and watches? I heard price increase will be on April 1?
> 
> Thank you!



Hey, it’s on ALL jewelry. I just put a 30% deposit on a diamond serpenti viper ring so that I can lock the price in. You can lock the existing pricing in with a deposit. Unsure on the watches


----------



## stylistamie

Help me decide which one to get. They are both beautiful not sure if getting the medium with diamonds is worth the extra 1770usd?


----------



## jshih1337

stylistamie said:


> Help me decide which one to get. They are both beautiful not sure if getting the medium with diamonds is worth the extra 1770usd?



smaller one looks more wearable to me


----------



## Xthgirl

jshih1337 said:


> Hey, it’s on ALL jewelry. I just put a 30% deposit on a diamond serpenti viper ring so that I can lock the price in. You can lock the existing pricing in with a deposit. Unsure on the watches


How long can you lock the price before actually purchasing? Is this applicable in US boutique?


----------



## jshih1337

htxgirl said:


> How long can you lock the price before actually purchasing? Is this applicable in US boutique?



i did. this in the Rome boutique because I also want to save on taxes when I’m in Europe. They can ship anywhere in Europe tax free. It should be applicable in usa boutiques. Because of the price increase they want it paid in full after 30 days. But Rome will wait 90 days before shipping to me within Europe


----------



## luxpop

Elizshop said:


> I got the small, ordered it online.



Love this stack. How does the YG of the serpenti compare to your JUC? I’ve read it’s a little more yellow. Is it pretty noticeable in person? I’m debating between the serpenti in YG or RG


----------



## sacha1009

katran26 said:


> I own the version in rose gold. I stack it with some of my 4-band b.zeros easily.


I have white gold ring bzero and necklace..I wear most  everyday the ring than necklace.


----------



## Xthgirl

My sharp eye caught the serpenti on Zendaya at the Oscars
My dream bracelet. Love how she stacked it into a statement piece.


----------



## Cool Breeze

htxgirl said:


> My sharp eye caught the serpenti on Zendaya at the Oscars
> My dream bracelet. Love how she stacked it into a statement piece.
> 
> View attachment 5365673
> View attachment 5365675


I believe she’s one of their ambassadors.


----------



## Xthgirl

These are some of the pieces at the traveling high jewelry trunk show. Got to try them on just for fun. My SA was really sweet.


----------



## Xthgirl

Pulled the trigger on the full pave WG serpenti bracelet.  20% lock-in down payment before the price increase on Apr 15 of around 2-3%. This will be a forever piece and stacks great with my other WG serpenti hinged bracelet.


----------



## octopus17

I've just been watching Joanna Lumleys Cities of the World series when she was in Rome. 

She visited the Bvlgari store and apparently Bvlgari have have buying back pieces of their collection when possible. There was a magnificient emerald and diamond necklace that had been Elizabeth Taylors on show and then a meeting with Gina Lollobrigida (now 94!)

Just thought it might be of interest should the series ever pop up where you are.


----------



## Mishella

htxgirl said:


> My sharp eye caught the serpenti on Zendaya at the Oscars
> My dream bracelet. Love how she stacked it into a statement piece.
> 
> View attachment 5365673
> View attachment 5365675


Wow, she has 12 bracelets on


----------



## Cool Breeze

htxgirl said:


> These are some of the pieces at the traveling high jewelry trunk show. Got to try them on just for fun. My SA was really sweet.
> View attachment 5366063
> View attachment 5366064
> View attachment 5366065
> View attachment 5366066
> View attachment 5366067
> View attachment 5366069


Wow!  What fun!  They truly make stunning pieces.  I’m glad you had the opportunity to try them on and to see them up close and personal.


----------



## Cool Breeze

htxgirl said:


> Pulled the trigger on the full pave WG serpenti bracelet.  20% lock-in down payment before the price increase on Apr 15 of around 2-3%. This will be a forever piece and stacks great with my other WG serpenti hinged bracelet.
> View attachment 5366071


It looks beautiful!  Congratulations!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Is the price increase of 2-3% or 10%? Is it April 1 or 15?


----------



## stylistamie

nycmamaofone said:


> Is the price increase of 2-3% or 10%? Is it April 1 or 15?



Not sure but I checked the USA website prices are still the same? 

Any updates?


----------



## Xthgirl

nycmamaofone said:


> Is the price increase of 2-3% or 10%? Is it April 1 or 15?





stylistamie said:


> Not sure but I checked the USA website prices are still the same?
> 
> Any updates?



i was told Apr 15. Anyhow, its inevitable


----------



## Elizshop

luxpop said:


> Love this stack. How does the YG of the serpenti compare to your JUC? I’ve read it’s a little more yellow. Is it pretty noticeable in person? I’m debating between the serpenti in YG or RG


I would say the serpenti is a little bit more yellow but that did not bother me at all.


----------



## lana9993

For those who own the serpenti viper pave bracelet, how's the wear and tear? can I wear it everyday?


----------



## sparklywacky

I wish Bulgari has its own forum here in TPF! A thread is not enough lol.


----------



## Xthgirl

sparklywacky said:


> I wish Bulgari has its own forum here in TPF! A thread is not enough lol.



i always wonder that. BVLGARI is so underrated. Calling moderators?


----------



## snibor

htxgirl said:


> i always wonder that. BVLGARI is so underrated. Calling moderators?


There has to be enough “traffic” (posts) for a new sub forum to be created.   I’m not a mod just a member for more than 15 years.


----------



## 4LV

lana9993 said:


> For those who own the serpenti viper pave bracelet, how's the wear and tear? can I wear it everyday?


I wear mine 24/7 before rotate them. They are fine. Hope that help


----------



## lana9993

4LV said:


> I wear mine 24/7 before rotate them. They are fine. Hope that help



So it does not warp or anything since it does not have a closure? I have two other bracelets so I was thinking to stack it. I heard some nightmares about things like the tiffany wire bracelet and the thin JUC warping after a few uses.


----------



## 4LV

I have not had any problems with warping yet


----------



## lulilu

lana9993 said:


> So it does not warp or anything since it does not have a closure? I have two other bracelets so I was thinking to stack it. I heard some nightmares about things like the tiffany wire bracelet and the thin JUC warping after a few uses.


It is much more substantial than those two.


----------



## sparklywacky

Price increase took effect TODAY April 14th according to my SA. Prices went up by 2% to 15% depending on product.

That’s quite a huge increase for some products, I have to say. The price of the Serpenti Viper ring I am interested in only went up by $50 while the price of the Serpenti Tubogas watch I am interested in went up by 8%.

That said, the prices on the website have not been updated yet.


----------



## Xthgirl

sparklywacky said:


> Price increase took effect TODAY April 14th according to my SA. Prices went up by 2% to 15% depending on product.
> 
> That’s quite a huge increase for some products, I have to say. The price of the Serpenti Viper ring I am interested in only went up by $50 while the price of the Serpenti Tubogas watch I am interested in went up by 8%.
> 
> That said, the prices on the website have not been updated yet.



I saved $2600 on the small size serpenti viper WG pave bracelet. It is now $30,300 usd from $27,700.  I remember last year it was $25k something. An increase of around $5000 in one year.


----------



## Xthgirl

It doesnt reflect yet on the US website. If anyone is contemplating buying, i suggest you buy now from the website.


----------



## Xthgirl

This one is now 9450 usd from 8800 usd late last yr. A bump of 650usd excl tax.

also this bracelet was 8300usd in May of last yr when i bought it.


----------



## bagaddict17

Hi all.

I need your help.

I’ve been thinking of a serpenti for a while, but never had the chance to try one on. Whilst on holiday in Mexico I made it into the Bvlgari store and tried both the gold and rose gold pave pieces. I’m shocked with how taken I am with the rose gold as all my jewellery is yellow gold - I can’t quite put my finger on what I like but I think it’s the subtlety v the yellow gold, though I love how together the yellow gold looks with my other jewellery.

the SA was absolutely amazing but I decided not to purchase here as the price was approx $35,000, whilst the price at home in the UK is £22-24,000 (around $6-8000 cheaper). Additionally, I could just not decide between the yellow gold or rose gold.

I’m going to head to the boutique when I get home to purchase. My question is which should I go for? I’m so torn and would be very grateful for your thoughts! Thank you! X


----------



## Xthgirl

bagaddict17 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I’ve been thinking of a serpenti for a while, but never had the chance to try one on. Whilst on holiday in Mexico I made it into the Bvlgari store and tried both the gold and rose gold pave pieces. I’m shocked with how taken I am with the rose gold as all my jewellery is yellow gold - I can’t quite put my finger on what I like but I think it’s the subtlety v the yellow gold, though I love how together the yellow gold looks with my other jewellery.
> 
> the SA was absolutely amazing but I decided not to purchase here as the price was approx $35,000, whilst the price at home in the UK is £22-24,000 (around $6-8000 cheaper). Additionally, I could just not decide between the yellow gold or rose gold.
> 
> I’m going to head to the boutique when I get home to purchase. My question is which should I go for? I’m so torn and would be very grateful for your thoughts! Thank you! X
> 
> View attachment 5384352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384355



I used to be a YG person way back in the days but transitioned to RG which i think matches my skin tone more and especially during the rise if the RG. The pink tone on BVLGARI RG does fade a little bit with use which makes it a little close to YG; hence, it complements other YG bracelets when stacked. Good luck with what you decide. Most of my jewelry are in RG. 

Although… i ordered this bracelet in WG just because i think it will be more timeless that way.


----------



## bagaddict17

htxgirl said:


> I used to be a YG person way back in the days but transitioned to RG which i think matches my skin tone more and especially during the rise if the RG. The pink tone on BVLGARI RG does fade a little bit with use which makes it a little close to YG; hence, it complements other YG bracelets when stacked. Good luck with what you decide. Most of my jewelry are in RG.
> 
> Although… i ordered this bracelet in WG just because i think it will be more timeless that way.



thank you for your advice. I did also try the WG which was out of this world beautiful, however I thought it was too much for me to wear daily personally. It may be a future purchase though!


----------



## chiaoapple

bagaddict17 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I’ve been thinking of a serpenti for a while, but never had the chance to try one on. Whilst on holiday in Mexico I made it into the Bvlgari store and tried both the gold and rose gold pave pieces. I’m shocked with how taken I am with the rose gold as all my jewellery is yellow gold - I can’t quite put my finger on what I like but I think it’s the subtlety v the yellow gold, though I love how together the yellow gold looks with my other jewellery.
> 
> the SA was absolutely amazing but I decided not to purchase here as the price was approx $35,000, whilst the price at home in the UK is £22-24,000 (around $6-8000 cheaper). Additionally, I could just not decide between the yellow gold or rose gold.
> 
> I’m going to head to the boutique when I get home to purchase. My question is which should I go for? I’m so torn and would be very grateful for your thoughts! Thank you! X
> 
> View attachment 5384352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384355


I am also a “YG person”, but for the serpenti I went for the RG (and later the WG). One reason was that only the RG had ready stock in my country (YG had to order), but the more I thought about it, and felt the YG in serpenti design seemed a bit more traditional, while the RG was more modern and feminine/sweet. One thing to be aware of tho — if you like to stack bracelets like I do, it would be a bit more challenging given that the rest of your collection is mainly YG. I would recommend that you get the VCA RG perlee pearls of gold bracelet, which goes very nicely with the serpenti!


----------



## bagaddict17

chiaoapple said:


> I am also a “YG person”, but for the serpenti I went for the RG (and later the WG). One reason was that only the RG had ready stock in my country (YG had to order), but the more I thought about it, and felt the YG in serpenti design seemed a bit more traditional, while the RG was more modern and feminine/sweet. One thing to be aware of tho — if you like to stack bracelets like I do, it would be a bit more challenging given that the rest of your collection is mainly YG. I would recommend that you get the VCA RG perlee pearls of gold bracelet, which goes very nicely with the serpenti!



Thank you! you expressed it far better than me! There is something about the rose gold that is just so feminine, which I really love. It isn’t pictured here but I also tried the RG on my left wrist solo where I only wear my yellow diamond wedding set on my ring finger and nothing else. The yellow gold seemed more “blingy” and more distracting from my wedding set than the RG, which blended so seamlessly with my wedding set and looked stunning whilst my yellow diamonds remained the star of the show. It felt much more complimentary. However, I do really like the YG with a stack (though I was wearing a very simple stack when I tried it as left most of my jewellery at home as don’t like to be too flash when I travel).

Thank you for the VCA recommendation! I had thought the perlee or similar would help balance it out if I went for RG. I just bought a grey MOP / RG pave Alhambra which I also thought would look stunning with the serpenti (though maybe not on the same wrist). This was my first RG piece and I was again surprised how much I loved it. I don’t currently have any other RG pieces.

As an aside, what I love about the serpenti and had not appreciated previously is how dreamy the mechanism is to make it easy to get on and off! Usually I stick to a regular stack I as I cannot be bothered to undo my bracelets but this will be so easy to switch between wrists!

Really I want both . I’m trying to justify it on the basis that I had thought for my next big purchase I wanted the diamond Cartier panthere but having tried that piece I felt underwhelmed… particularly as I realise I can have both the YG and RG serpenti for not much more than the panthere.


----------



## chiaoapple

bagaddict17 said:


> Thank you! you expressed it far better than me! There is something about the rose gold that is just so feminine, which I really love. It isn’t pictured here but I also tried the RG on my left wrist solo where I only wear my yellow diamond wedding set on my ring finger and nothing else. The yellow gold seemed more “blingy” and more distracting from my wedding set than the RG, which blended so seamlessly with my wedding set and looked stunning whilst my yellow diamonds remained the star of the show. It felt much more complimentary. However, I do really like the YG with a stack (though I was wearing a very simple stack when I tried it as left most of my jewellery at home as don’t like to be too flash when I travel).
> 
> Thank you for the VCA recommendation! I had thought the perlee or similar would help balance it out if I went for RG. I just bought a grey MOP / RG pave Alhambra which I also thought would look stunning with the serpenti (though maybe not on the same wrist). This was my first RG piece and I was again surprised how much I loved it. I don’t currently have any other RG pieces.
> 
> As an aside, what I love about the serpenti and had not appreciated previously is how dreamy the mechanism is to make it easy to get on and off! Usually I stick to a regular stack I as I cannot be bothered to undo my bracelets but this will be so easy to switch between wrists!
> 
> Really I want both . I’m trying to justify it on the basis that I had thought for my next big purchase I wanted the diamond Cartier panthere but having tried that piece I felt underwhelmed… particularly as I realise I can have both the YG and RG serpenti for not much more than the panthere.


Great minds think alike haha. I actually have the grey MOP/RG pave as well — but have only ever worn it as a necklace. Here is an old picture of mine with it plus the perlees with RG serpenti if you would like to see how the styles mix


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

htxgirl said:


> hows the wear and tear of the full pave serpenti? Can you shower with it?


It’s actually pretty sturdy. I shower with it, never had any issue since I bought it☺️


----------



## mzhannah

Hi Bvlgari community!
Love all these shots of the serpenti collections! I was wondering if any one has purchased the Divas' Dream Earrings in rose gold with MOP? If so, would you please be kind to share a shot of what it looks like in person and the wear and tear? I've been contemplating on buying these earrings, but I couldn't find reviews of it anywhere! Much appreciated in advance!


----------



## kelsenia

Has anyone seen the new serpenti bracelet that has no diamonds in person? It only seems to be on the us website.


----------



## vinotastic

kelsenia said:


> Has anyone seen the new serpenti bracelet that has no diamonds in person? It only seems to be on the us website.



I havnt seen it in person yet. I saw it on their IG page and thought it was so odd that they didn’t make some sort of to-do about it.


----------



## RAEDAY

kelsenia said:


> Has anyone seen the new serpenti bracelet that has no diamonds in person? It only seems to be on the us website.


I haven't seen the bracelet in-store but I just discovered the new pieces last night and could not purchase the Viper ring without diamonds fast enough!  The simplicity is gorgeous.


----------



## HeartHermes

sparklywacky said:


> I wish Bulgari has its own forum here in TPF! A thread is not enough lol.


I agree! I can't believe there's not one for Bulagri...love their bags and of course, their beautiful jewelry!


----------



## sparklywacky

kelsenia said:


> Has anyone seen the new serpenti bracelet that has no diamonds in person? It only seems to be on the us website.


My SA said they’re already available in boutiques. I have yet to visit the boutique, perhaps next weekend.

I am so happy Bulgari finally released these new Serpenti variations without diamonds! They even come in white gold and not just pink and yellow gold!

I do wonder why they never promote these new variations because I’m pretty sure they will sell better than the ones with diamonds due to its price point - I was so shocked to see them last week on the website.


----------



## kelsenia

sparklywacky said:


> My SA said they’re already available in boutiques. I have yet to visit the boutique, perhaps next weekend.
> 
> I am so happy Bulgari finally released these new Serpenti variations without diamonds! They even come in white gold and not just pink and yellow gold!
> 
> I do wonder why they never promote these new variations because I’m pretty sure they will sell better than the ones with diamonds due to its price point - I was so shocked to see them last week on the website.


It’s not a US only offering though right? I am going to europe this summer and I would rather buy it there for less money… 
For some reason I like it either in full diamonds or no diamonds, not a fan of the few diamonds at the ends of the bracelet (unlike the cartier juste un clou, I think that really makes the bracelet shine with those few diamonds). Full diamonds is a bit fancy for everyday in my opinion, so yay for the plain version!
Do people have issues with scratching the non diamond ones?


----------



## sjunky13

kelsenia said:


> Has anyone seen the new serpenti bracelet that has no diamonds in person? It only seems to be on the us website.


I have. It's in the boutiques. I was not a fan honestly. The head looks off. I know all of these pieces with small diamonds are sooo much more. It's criminal, but the make  a huge difference!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Question for Bulgari vets. If I buy preloved will a boutique service it?  TIA.


----------



## 880

I bought the RG serpenti tubogas bracelet, diamond head and tail. It’s large, so I don’t stack, but the RG is subtle enough that I have no qualms about wearing YG on my other wrist or neck. The RG has nice warmth and glow. Here is a pic (I am trying on a VCA buton d’or pendant necklace which I do not own), I’m also wearing a serpenti viper ring. Bulgari is bringing in the tubogas necklace for me to try.


----------



## Xthgirl

kelsenia said:


> It’s not a US only offering though right? I am going to europe this summer and I would rather buy it there for less money…
> For some reason I like it either in full diamonds or no diamonds, not a fan of the few diamonds at the ends of the bracelet (unlike the cartier juste un clou, I think that really makes the bracelet shine with those few diamonds). Full diamonds is a bit fancy for everyday in my opinion, so yay for the plain version!
> Do people have issues with scratching the non diamond ones?



like any flat surface metal, it will scratch. My hinged bangle with intermittent diamonds and flat scales have superficial scratches. I would choose full pave. Try VCA signature bangle… it has elevated pearls on the borders that protects the metabl body from direct contact/friction. This is why im never a fan of cartier love except the full pave ones.


----------



## *SL*

kelsenia said:


> It’s not a US only offering though right? I am going to europe this summer and I would rather buy it there for less money…
> For some reason I like it either in full diamonds or no diamonds, not a fan of the few diamonds at the ends of the bracelet (unlike the cartier juste un clou, I think that really makes the bracelet shine with those few diamonds). Full diamonds is a bit fancy for everyday in my opinion, so yay for the plain version!
> Do people have issues with scratching the non diamond ones?



Is it actually cheaper to buy Bulgari in Europe?  Last I checked it was about even, if not more, after customs taxes.  Just wondering if I am calculating everything wrong!


----------



## Mishella

*SL* said:


> Is it actually cheaper to buy Bulgari in Europe?  Last I checked it was about even, if not more, after customs taxes.  Just wondering if I am calculating everything wrong!


Depending on the country and the price of what you’re buying you would get about 10-17% tax refund. Almost everything is cheaper there for this reason. For example full pave serpenti bracelet would be about 7k cheaper there than in the US.


----------



## sparklywacky

*SL* said:


> Is it actually cheaper to buy Bulgari in Europe?  Last I checked it was about even, if not more, after customs taxes.  Just wondering if I am calculating everything wrong!


Yes. Or even at US airports. The items at Bulgari JFK airport are priced much less than the boutique in addition to being tax free.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> I bought the RG serpenti tubogas bracelet, diamond head and tail. It’s large, so I don’t stack, but the RG is subtle enough that I have no qualms about wearing YG on my other wrist or neck. The RG has nice warmth and glow. Here is a pic (I am trying on a VCA buton d’or pendant necklace which I do not own), I’m also wearing a serpenti viper ring. Bulgari is bringing in the tubogas necklace for me to try.
> 
> View attachment 5393996
> View attachment 5393994


You wear bold jewelry beautifully.  Please post pics of the necklace.  Very curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## Mishella

sparklywacky said:


> Yes. Or even at US airports. The items at Bulgari JFK airport are priced much less than the boutique in addition to being tax free.


Also Hawaii has prices about 10% lower than the mainland, and the sales tax is about 5% lower than in the city where I live, making it a nice 15% discount.


----------



## sparklywacky

Mishella said:


> Also Hawaii has prices about 10% lower than the mainland, and the sales tax is about 5% lower than in the city where I live, making it a nice 15% discount.


Aaah you’re making me want to visit Hawaii! Lol!


----------



## Xthgirl

Received this as a being a loyal customer from my SA for Mother’s day


----------



## *SL*

Mishella said:


> Also Hawaii has prices about 10% lower than the mainland, and the sales tax is about 5% lower than in the city where I live, making it a nice 15% discount.



Oh very interesting!  Hawaii has a lot of favorable pricing on designer brands!


----------



## RAEDAY

The Serpenti Viper ring in solid yellow gold.  This is my first fine jewelry piece from Bulgari and I am truly not sure what has taken me so long.  I am over the moon with this piece in its full golden glory!


----------



## sparklywacky

raedaybaby said:


> The Serpenti Viper ring in solid yellow gold.  This is my first fine jewelry piece from Bulgari and I am truly not sure what has taken me so long.  I am over the moon with this piece in its full golden glory!
> View attachment 5396393


Beautiful!!! 

I want it in white gold. I have scheduled an appointment with my SA this Friday and I can’t wait!


----------



## RAEDAY

sparklywacky said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> I want it in white gold. I have scheduled an appointment with my SA this Friday and I can’t wait!


Thank you!  So exciting--white gold will be stunning!!  The way the light reflects off the scales is incredible.  Congrats and please share when you take it home!


----------



## Rami00

I tried on the most craziest pieces today but I am in love with this one!


----------



## Rami00

Eye candy!


----------



## sparklywacky

Rami00 said:


> Eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398596


Gorgeous emerald rings


----------



## Surrealish

Rami00 said:


> Eye candy!
> 
> View attachment 5398596



Wow that looks like a ring pop


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398596


I love the dainty emerald ring.


----------



## cmars

jshih1337 said:


> My bulgari collection, I love serpenti and Monete. The Monete brooch was a Japanese boutique exclusive.
> 
> View attachment 5342770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342777


Thanks for the eye candy! I was wondering how the serpenti stacks with VCA. Gorgeous!


----------



## cmars

raedaybaby said:


> The Serpenti Viper ring in solid yellow gold.  This is my first fine jewelry piece from Bulgari and I am truly not sure what has taken me so long.  I am over the moon with this piece in its full golden glory!
> View attachment 5396393


Its beautiful! I'm in love with this ring, I ordered it in WG can't wait for its arrival!


----------



## 880

@Cool Breeze , my SA has not yet confirmed if she can bring in the Bulgari tubogas necklace (that matches my bracelet). At least two other clients would also like one, and hope springs eternal. Unlike a few others on this thread, I prefer larger pieces; fewer diamonds; and precious metal mixed with other materials. I visited Bulgari yesterday with a couple of TPF friends. DH was curious as to what piqued our interest, so he and I went today. Here are some pics of things I tried on (These are not Bulgari pieces that I own except for the tubogas bracelet seen most clearly in the last pic).

A prior visit : a pallini secret watch (diamond snake head and tail) and viper necklace (diamonds and gold scales)
the pallini scales deliberately rattle when you shake your wrist lol







and today: serpenti with snake wood; with onyx serpenti necklace and the tubogas bracelet I do own) ; and bracelet and ring.
periodot  cabouchon ring (my own tubogas serpenti bracelet)









and a necklace that made both DH and my SA wince (not in a good way) and tell me to take it off (really not me) rubelite


Note: David yurman starburst double ring on the fingers


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> @Cool Breeze , my SA has not yet confirmed if she can bring in the Bulgari tubogas necklace (that matches my bracelet). At least two other clients would also like one, and hope springs eternal. Unlike a few others on this thread, I prefer larger pieces; fewer diamonds; and precious metal mixed with other materials. I visited Bulgari yesterday with a couple of TPF friends. DH was curious as to what piqued our interest, so he and I went today. Here are some pics of things I tried on (These are not Bulgari pieces that I own except for the tubogas bracelet seen most clearly in the last pic).
> 
> A prior visit : a pallini secret watch (diamond snake head and tail) and viper necklace (diamonds and gold scales)
> the pallini scales deliberately rattle when you shake your wrist lol
> 
> View attachment 5414084
> View attachment 5414085
> View attachment 5414086
> View attachment 5414102
> 
> 
> and today: serpenti with snake wood; with onyx serpenti necklace and the tubogas bracelet I do own) ; and bracelet and ring.
> periodot  cabouchon ring (my own tubogas serpenti bracelet)
> 
> View attachment 5414087
> View attachment 5414088
> View attachment 5414092
> View attachment 5414089
> View attachment 5414090
> View attachment 5414093
> 
> 
> and a necklace that made both DH and my SA wince (not in a good way) and tell me to take it off (really not me) rubelite
> View attachment 5414096
> 
> Note: David yurman starburst double ring on the fingers


Thank you for all the great photos.  You wear jewelry so well.  I personally prefer the wider Serpenti necklaces on you.  The snakewood and onyx give the piece an edgy personality and can be worn casual or dressy.  Was the workmanship up to Bulgari standards?  I hope they get in the tubogas necklace in for you to try.  The bracelet looks so great on you, the necklace would be a home run.  Have a wonderful Memorial Day!


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> @Cool Breeze , my SA has not yet confirmed if she can bring in the Bulgari tubogas necklace (that matches my bracelet). At least two other clients would also like one, and hope springs eternal. Unlike a few others on this thread, I prefer larger pieces; fewer diamonds; and precious metal mixed with other materials. I visited Bulgari yesterday with a couple of TPF friends. DH was curious as to what piqued our interest, so he and I went today. Here are some pics of things I tried on (These are not Bulgari pieces that I own except for the tubogas bracelet seen most clearly in the last pic).
> 
> A prior visit : a pallini secret watch (diamond snake head and tail) and viper necklace (diamonds and gold scales)
> the pallini scales deliberately rattle when you shake your wrist lol
> 
> View attachment 5414084
> View attachment 5414085
> View attachment 5414086
> View attachment 5414102
> 
> 
> and today: serpenti with snake wood; with onyx serpenti necklace and the tubogas bracelet I do own) ; and bracelet and ring.
> periodot  cabouchon ring (my own tubogas serpenti bracelet)
> 
> View attachment 5414087
> View attachment 5414088
> View attachment 5414092
> View attachment 5414089
> View attachment 5414090
> View attachment 5414093
> 
> 
> and a necklace that made both DH and my SA wince (not in a good way) and tell me to take it off (really not me) rubelite
> View attachment 5414096
> 
> Note: David yurman starburst double ring on the fingers


That first necklace ❤️ (for me lol, I prefer the second one on you for some reason)


----------



## 880

Thank you @Cool Breeze amd @WingNut. Of all of them above, I love the second one, the snake wood, too. The craftsmanship is stunning with each scale articulated and a hidden clasp. (I do however like the way the third one in onyx clasps in the front and can be Adjusted up and down). But The prices, for me, are eye watering. (I just included pics here for all of us to have eye candy as my SA was gracious enough to let me play . The wood one (approx 181K USD) is I think over two times the price of the tubogas that I am hoping for. And the onyx (237K USD?) is closer to three times the price. The secret watch, I think, is close to 200K, but I don’t precisely recall.  I’m not comfortable going that high for a single piece with limited usage. To put it in perspective, after grad school, DH and I bought our first apt in NYC, a well proportioned pre war one bedroom, doorman building,  two blocks from the Peninsula Hotel, for 100K. Of course that was decades ago lol, but still. . ,  I think I have close ups. . . . If anyone here ends up buying this, I hope to see and celebrate their action pics


----------



## _Moravia_

880 said:


> @Cool Breeze , my SA has not yet confirmed if she can bring in the Bulgari tubogas necklace (that matches my bracelet). At least two other clients would also like one, and hope springs eternal. Unlike a few others on this thread, I prefer larger pieces; fewer diamonds; and precious metal mixed with other materials. I visited Bulgari yesterday with a couple of TPF friends. DH was curious as to what piqued our interest, so he and I went today. Here are some pics of things I tried on (These are not Bulgari pieces that I own except for the tubogas bracelet seen most clearly in the last pic).
> 
> A prior visit : a pallini secret watch (diamond snake head and tail) and viper necklace (diamonds and gold scales)
> the pallini scales deliberately rattle when you shake your wrist lol
> 
> View attachment 5414084
> View attachment 5414085
> View attachment 5414086
> View attachment 5414102
> 
> 
> and today: serpenti with snake wood; with onyx serpenti necklace and the tubogas bracelet I do own) ; and bracelet and ring.
> periodot  cabouchon ring (my own tubogas serpenti bracelet)
> 
> View attachment 5414087
> View attachment 5414088
> View attachment 5414092
> View attachment 5414089
> View attachment 5414090
> View attachment 5414093
> 
> 
> and a necklace that made both DH and my SA wince (not in a good way) and tell me to take it off (really not me) rubelite
> View attachment 5414096
> 
> Note: David yurman starburst double ring on the fingers



Fantastic photos @880! Thank you for posting them all. I too prefer larger Bvlgari pieces as I find that they aren't _too large_ and, in fact, can often look better than the smaller necklaces/bracelets which at times can look too insubstantial aesthetically (on myself at least).

If your SA is able to get the Bvlgari Tubogas matching necklace I say run, don't walk to get it. I have the same Tubogas gold and diamond bracelet, as you as well as the gold and steel version and regret not getting the matching gold necklace at the time. I think that size would look great on your frame. I didn't realize that it may still be available for purchase I thought that it was long discontinued - was your SA hopeful that s/he could find one for you?


----------



## 880

_Moravia_ said:


> Fantastic photos @880! Thank you for posting them all. I too prefer larger Bvlgari pieces as I find that they aren't _too large_ and, in fact, can often look better than the smaller necklaces/bracelets which at times can look too insubstantial aesthetically (on myself at least).
> 
> If your SA is able to get the Bvlgari Tubogas matching necklace I say run, don't walk to get it. I have the same Tubogas gold and diamond bracelet, as you as well as the gold and steel version and regret not getting the matching gold necklace at the time. I think that size would look great on your frame. I didn't realize that it may still be available for purchase I thought that it was long discontinued - was your SA hopeful that s/he could find one for you?


I agree. I also regret  not getting the ring. I tried the necklace on in Rome in September, but I wasn’t sure if it was too blingy.  i also thought I would wait for my SA to get back from maternity leave. Once back, she offered to get it transferred in for me; I asked if I needed to put down a deposit. She said no, then somehow, the ball was dropped. . . But, Bulgari hasn’t definitively said it’s unavailable, so I am on the list along with two other clients. We might need to wait until June/july for a decison to be made (perhaps whether to produce a few more, IDK). So, lesson learned. Don’t wait. Lol.


----------



## _Moravia_

880 said:


> I agree. I also regret  not getting the ring. I tried the necklace on in Rome in September, but I wasn’t sure if it was too blingy.  i also thought I would wait for my SA to get back from maternity leave. Once back, she offered to get it transferred in for me; I asked if I needed to put down a deposit. She said no, then somehow, the ball was dropped. . . But, Bulgari hasn’t definitively said it’s unavailable, so I am on the list along with two other clients. We might need to wait until June/july for a decison to be made (perhaps whether to produce a few more, IDK). So, lesson learned. Don’t wait. Lol.



If your SA could find the ring for you I'd recommend going for that as well. I have it and I love it. I wear it casually all the time. I don't think the necklace is too blingy as I think it would also look great casually, for example, with a crisp white-collared shirt open at the neck to feature the necklace with jeans combo. It can also be dressed up for a more formal occasion as well. That particular necklace works well in both settings. I agree about "lesson learned" though!


----------



## luxpop

Does anyone have the gelati bracelet? Would love to see pics and stacks if possible!


----------



## Xthgirl

wear and tear: i almost died when it got deformed and loose while i was removing my hospital gloves and the edge of the glove snagged the serpenti head with it.

I figured out a way to reshape it and it fits soo much better now than when i got it at the store (which was a bit loose during that time maybe because my SA used it for customers to try on and ive seen the way the SA overstretches it to put it on which i believe is not the right way).  This bracelet is best worn by sliding the wrist sideways into the space versus stretching both ends inorder to fit the wrist.

also i keep staring at the diamonds. Its such a forever piece and not regretting such a huge investment. Never bought anything this expensive in my life aside from a house and car.



I love how the tail now reaches the fourth scale from the head of the serpent. Gives more of a visual of having two bracelets stacked from afar. The tail used to only reach the 3rd scale and got annoyed at how loose it was at the time. Now it fits more snug. 
This second pic is when the tail only reached the 3rd scale.


----------



## Cool Breeze

htxgirl said:


> wear and tear: i almost died when it got deformed and loose while i was removing my hospital gloves and the edge of the glove snagged the serpenti head with it.
> 
> I figured out a way to reshape it and it fits soo much better now than when i got it at the store (which was a bit loose during that time maybe because my SA used it for customers to try on and ive seen the way the SA overstretches it to put it on which i believe is not the right way).  This bracelet is best worn by sliding the wrist sideways into the space versus stretching both ends inorder to fit the wrist.
> 
> also i keep staring at the diamonds. Its such a forever piece and not regretting such a huge investment. Never bought anything this expensive in my life aside from a house and car.
> 
> View attachment 5421829
> 
> I love how the tail now reaches the fourth scale from the head of the serpent. Gives more of a visual of having two bracelets stacked from afar. The tail used to only reach the 3rd scale and got annoyed at how loose it was at the time. Now it fits more snug.
> This second pic is when the tail only reached the 3rd scale.
> 
> View attachment 5421834


Please tell us how you reshaped it.  Mine is fine, a bit loose, but I know in the future it could really lose its shape.  Many thanks.


----------



## jshih1337

I currently have two full diamond serpenti bracelets, and I think it looks amazing with my special ordered alahambra bracelet. I was at a boutique in new york and tried on the full diamond serpenti viper ring (unfortunatley I did not have my gold AP or black alahmbra bracelet when I went in to see what the complete look would be like. But does the full diamond viper ring look too matchy matchy with the serpenti bracelets? 

The ring is thicker and the alahmbra bracelet does break it up


----------



## snibor

jshih1337 said:


> I currently have two full diamond serpenti bracelets, and I think it looks amazing with my special ordered alahambra bracelet. I was at a boutique in new york and tried on the full diamond serpenti viper ring (unfortunatley I did not have my gold AP or black alahmbra bracelet when I went in to see what the complete look would be like. But does the full diamond viper ring look too matchy matchy with the serpenti bracelets?
> 
> The ring is thicker and the alahmbra bracelet does break it up


I love it!!!


----------



## jshih1337

snibor said:


> I love it!!!


Thanks, I feel like I am a brand ambassador with all of these snakes lol


----------



## _Moravia_

jshih1337 said:


> I currently have two full diamond serpenti bracelets, and I think it looks amazing with my special ordered alahambra bracelet. I was at a boutique in new york and tried on the full diamond serpenti viper ring (unfortunatley I did not have my gold AP or black alahmbra bracelet when I went in to see what the complete look would be like. But does the full diamond viper ring look too matchy matchy with the serpenti bracelets?
> 
> The ring is thicker and the alahmbra bracelet does break it up



I have always been a fan of the thicker Serpenti rings and those are the ones that I buy from the line rather than the thinner viper versions so I would say "GO FOR IT!"


----------



## Xthgirl

Cool Breeze said:


> Please tell us how you reshaped it.  Mine is fine, a bit loose, but I know in the future it could really lose its shape.  Many thanks.



i tighten it by reshaping the snake head area inwards.  I noticed that it is more malleable—-versus when i pinch the oval sides that never gives.


----------



## Cool Breeze

htxgirl said:


> i tighten it by reshaping the snake head area inwards.  I noticed that it is more malleable—-versus when i pinch the oval sides that never gives.


Thank you!  I assume you just used the pressure and heat from your fingers.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone own this necklace? if so i’d love your thoughts/any modshots! https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/divas-dream-necklace-white-gold-351099
i’ve been looking for a classic everyday white gold pendant and this has caught my eye


----------



## kashmira

I am looking at this one right now


It is a bit special as the "leaves" can be moved a little. It is from the Diva's Dream collection (I think this model is discontinued)


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sparklywacky said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> I want it in white gold. I have scheduled an appointment with my SA this Friday and I can’t wait!


Did you ever buy the plain serpenti? I love the diamond one but I don’t like the shape for some reason


----------



## Mishella

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone own this necklace? if so i’d love your thoughts/any modshots! https://www.bulgari.com/en-us/jewelry/necklaces/divas-dream-necklace-white-gold-351099
> i’ve been looking for a classic everyday white gold pendant and this has caught my eye


I have this pendant in yellow gold and wear it pretty often


----------



## brage9

Dear all, 
I’m interested in the Bvlgari serpenti bracelet and wonder how the sizing is compared to Cartier JUC. My JUC is size 18 and I don’t like my bracelets being snug. What would you suggest? I will not be able to go to a boutique and try, unfortunatel.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Mishella

brage9 said:


> Dear all,
> I’m interested in the Bvlgari serpenti bracelet and wonder how the sizing is compared to Cartier JUC. My JUC is size 18 and I don’t like my bracelets being snug. What would you suggest? I will not be able to go to a boutique and try, unfortunatel.
> Any thoughts?


Large would be the closest to JUC 18, especially if you plan on purchasing pave. Gold serpenti bracelets are slightly bigger than pave ones, so the gold one would be a little larger than Juc 18, I guess. However, serpenti bracelets are a bit inconsistent in size, there could be a noticeable difference between two bracelets in the same size. Medium would be much smaller than Juc 18, both gold and pave.


----------



## brage9

Mishella said:


> Large would be the closest to JUC 18, especially if you plan on purchasing pave. Gold serpenti bracelets are slightly bigger than pave ones, so the gold one would be a little larger than Juc 18, I guess. However, serpenti bracelets are a bit inconsistent in size, there could be a noticeable difference between two bracelets in the same size. Medium would be much smaller than Juc 18, both gold and pave.


Thank you for sharing, this is exactly what I though, great to have it confirmed


----------



## 880

jshih1337 said:


> I currently have two full diamond serpenti bracelets, and I think it looks amazing with my special ordered alahambra bracelet. I was at a boutique in new york and tried on the full diamond serpenti viper ring (unfortunatley I did not have my gold AP or black alahmbra bracelet when I went in to see what the complete look would be like. But does the full diamond viper ring look too matchy matchy with the serpenti bracelets?
> 
> The ring is thicker and the alahmbra bracelet does break it up


I hope you got the ring! It looks amazing and not matchy matchy. Rather it coordinates beautifully and is the perfect scale on your hand


----------



## chiaoapple

Went to the boutique and tried on a few newer / newly released pieces 
Posting here for everyone’s reference
I am considering the RG serpenti (all gold version) as I can stack it with other bracelets (although it is quite pretty on its own too!). I liked nearly everything I tried except the diva necklace bordered in sapphire — it looked great on display but just didn’t pop on me. For those interested, the piece is limited edition and comes with the Bvlgari 2-layered jewellery box!


----------



## Cool Breeze

chiaoapple said:


> Went to the boutique and tried on a few newer / newly released pieces
> Posting here for everyone’s reference
> I am considering the RG serpenti (all gold version) as I can stack it with other bracelets (although it is quite pretty on its own too!). I liked nearly everything I tried except the diva necklace bordered in sapphire — it looked great on display but just didn’t pop on me. For those interested, the piece is limited edition and comes with the Bvlgari 2-layered jewellery box!
> View attachment 5445937
> View attachment 5445938
> View attachment 5445939
> View attachment 5445940
> View attachment 5445941
> View attachment 5445942


The double diva necklace looked beautiful on you.


----------



## lemontart

chiaoapple said:


> Went to the boutique and tried on a few newer / newly released pieces
> Posting here for everyone’s reference
> I am considering the RG serpenti (all gold version) as I can stack it with other bracelets (although it is quite pretty on its own too!). I liked nearly everything I tried except the diva necklace bordered in sapphire — it looked great on display but just didn’t pop on me. For those interested, the piece is limited edition and comes with the Bvlgari 2-layered jewellery box!
> View attachment 5445937
> View attachment 5445938
> View attachment 5445939
> View attachment 5445940
> View attachment 5445941
> View attachment 5445942



Thanks for sharing the pictures! I have been thinking about the RG serpenti but haven't tried it on yet. May I ask what's the size of the all gold version?


----------



## chiaoapple

lemontart said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures! I have been thinking about the RG serpenti but haven't tried it on yet. May I ask what's the size of the all gold version?


I believe it’s the xs? The SA just said it’s my usual size which I assumed was the smallest available.


----------



## lemontart

chiaoapple said:


> I believe it’s the xs? The SA just said it’s my usual size which I assumed was the smallest available.


Thanks!


----------



## sosauce

Got my first Bulgari piece today. The serpenti viper bracelet! I tried to make a stack with some other rose gold jewelry I have. 

The fact it’s $30,000 though for the medium… I originally thought it was much closer in price to the Van Cleef clover bangle. Anyway, different sizes charge different amounts, which I guess makes sense, since it’s all pave. 

I’m happy with the sizing for mine, also. I saw on some other posts that the fit will vary with every bracelet, because each scale is fitted and coiled individually. I like that mine has a bit more overlap between the head and the tail.


----------



## lemontart

sosauce said:


> Got my first Bulgari piece today. The serpenti viper bracelet! I tried to make a stack with some other rose gold jewelry I have.
> 
> The fact it’s $30,000 though for the medium… I originally thought it was much closer in price to the Van Cleef clover bangle. Anyway, different sizes charge different amounts, which I guess makes sense, since it’s all pave.
> 
> I’m happy with the sizing for mine, also. I saw on some other posts that the fit will vary with every bracelet, because each scale is fitted and coiled individually. I like that mine has a bit more overlap between the head and the tail.
> 
> View attachment 5581324


Congrats! The Serpenti bracelet looks stunning  ! I didn't realize the price varies based on the size! I don't think other brands do the same?

*Updated - I went to the Bulgari website and actually only the full diamond version has different prices. That makes sense as you said the full diamond version has diamonds all around the bracelet


----------



## partialtopink

sosauce said:


> Got my first Bulgari piece today. The serpenti viper bracelet! I tried to make a stack with some other rose gold jewelry I have.
> 
> The fact it’s $30,000 though for the medium… I originally thought it was much closer in price to the Van Cleef clover bangle. Anyway, different sizes charge different amounts, which I guess makes sense, since it’s all pave.
> 
> I’m happy with the sizing for mine, also. I saw on some other posts that the fit will vary with every bracelet, because each scale is fitted and coiled individually. I like that mine has a bit more overlap between the head and the tail.
> 
> View attachment 5581324


It is stunning! This piece in YG is on my wishlist for sure. How does it feel on the wrist? Does it feel smooth or do you feel the pave?

Funny fact, I am TERRIFIED of snakes, but it's so geometric that it doesn't even really look like one. I like how it would offer some diversity with my Loves and JUC stack


----------



## sosauce

partialtopink said:


> It is stunning! This piece in YG is on my wishlist for sure. How does it feel on the wrist? Does it feel smooth or do you feel the pave?
> 
> Funny fact, I am TERRIFIED of snakes, but it's so geometric that it doesn't even really look like one. I like how it would offer some diversity with my Loves and JUC stack


The bracelet is actually very comfortable. It flexes with your wrist, so it feels nice. Since the diamonds are all surrounded by metal, you don’t feel the pave, if that’s what you mean. I’ve been wearing it 24/7 and I don’t find it disruptive. Also, the serpenti’s mechanism is kind of like a wire bracelet (like the small juste en clou or T wire bracelets) but since the serpenti is much thicker, the piece feels much more substantial and sturdy. It doesn’t feel like it’ll warp and get misshapen.

Funnily enough, though, I was driving 2 hours ago and I scratched my forearm with the bracelet. I was turning the steering wheel, and my wrist passed over my other arm. The scales aren’t sharp by any means, or at least they don’t feel that way when I run my fingers over them. But I guess the corners of the metal scales can still cut through skin. It doesn’t take away from the “comfort” however. It was a weird accident. But I thought I should mention it. I’ve always assumed my Tiffany Victoria bracelet was sharp, with all the corners in the marquise diamonds, but I haven’t cut myself on that one before, and I’ve had that piece for over a year.


----------



## partialtopink

sosauce said:


> The bracelet is actually very comfortable. It flexes with your wrist, so it feels nice. Since the diamonds are all surrounded by metal, you don’t feel the pave, if that’s what you mean. I’ve been wearing it 24/7 and I don’t find it disruptive. Also, the serpenti’s mechanism is kind of like a wire bracelet (like the small juste en clou or T wire bracelets) but since the serpenti is much thicker, the piece feels much more substantial and sturdy. It doesn’t feel like it’ll warp and get misshapen.
> 
> Funnily enough, though, I was driving 2 hours ago and I scratched my forearm with the bracelet. I was turning the steering wheel, and my wrist passed over my other arm. The scales aren’t sharp by any means, or at least they don’t feel that way when I run my fingers over them. But I guess the corners of the metal scales can still cut through skin. It doesn’t take away from the “comfort” however. It was a weird accident. But I thought I should mention it. I’ve always assumed my Tiffany Victoria bracelet was sharp, with all the corners in the marquise diamonds, but I haven’t cut myself on that one before, and I’ve had that piece for over a year.
> 
> View attachment 5584007


Oh wow! I was so intrigued by your bracelet that I popped into my local Bvlgari today to try them on. You're right, the full pave feels very comfortable. I tried on the half pave (medium) and then full pave (large).

I'm obsessed with the full pave! The large was too big and caused overlap/potential scratches on my Loves. I still have almost 2 years to go before I potentially treat myself to it (for the dreaded 40th birthday), but MAN it's pretty!!!!

BTW, my SA told me there will be a price increase on 9/5, if anyone is looking to pull trigger beforehand.


----------



## Liz86000

Hello Bulgari community ! I have a question : I love the B.ZERO1 line, especially in the 3 golds, but it seems the necklace is not available anymore ? I can only find the ring now on the website. Does someone know if they have stopped producing them ? I thought it was prettier in the 3 different golds, I'm kicking myself if I missed it.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

partialtopink said:


> Oh wow! I was so intrigued by your bracelet that I popped into my local Bvlgari today to try them on. You're right, the full pave feels very comfortable. I tried on the half pave (medium) and then full pave (large).
> 
> I'm obsessed with the full pave! The large was too big and caused overlap/potential scratches on my Loves. I still have almost 2 years to go before I potentially treat myself to it (for the dreaded 40th birthday), but MAN it's pretty!!!!
> 
> BTW, my SA told me there will be a price increase on 9/5, if anyone is looking to pull trigger beforehand.
> 
> View attachment 5584118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584119


So pretty!! And god damn another increase?


----------



## myztic

For those with pave bracelet, do you prefer it loose or snug? I find the small a little tight (with no movement)  and the medium too large. Also each bracelet is different… one small doesn’t fit the same way as another small.


----------



## Xthgirl

myztic said:


> For those with pave bracelet, do you prefer it loose or snug? I find the small a little tight (with no movement)  and the medium too large. Also each bracelet is different… one small doesn’t fit the same way as another small.


I prefer snug since i want the serpent head exposed rather than rolling inside my wrist.


----------



## Cool Breeze

myztic said:


> For those with pave bracelet, do you prefer it loose or snug? I find the small a little tight (with no movement)  and the medium too large. Also each bracelet is different… one small doesn’t fit the same way as another small.


The small was too snug on me.  I bought the medium which is loose and tends to roll to the outside of my wrist.  In a way, it appears casual yet chic, if that makes any sense.


----------



## itrar

heard that Bvlgari might have another price increase in September so I bought myself a birthday present in advance! The necklace is so stunning and well-made, picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## myztic

For those with the pave bracelet, does it stretch out a bit with wear?


----------



## Xthgirl

Another price increase? That's absolutely crazy. They already increased prices twice last year and a major one early this year.  This is sad and disappointing... Looks like the brand is just after revenue


----------



## itrar

htxgirl said:


> Another price increase? That's absolutely crazy. They already increased prices twice last year and a major one early this year.  This is sad and disappointing... Looks like the brand is just after revenue


i know! i hope it's not true! having frequent price increases has become such a trend among all these luxury brands nowadays


----------



## helloitsdmmm

I picked up the RG one last week and I'm really loving it! I like having it with my Apple watch (will prob find a matching band ). SA also told me prices are increasing in Sept after I purchased it but didn't give anymore details. I'm gonna get the one or two coil ring this weekend


----------



## helloitsdmmm

Price increase is coming on Sept 5th


----------



## innerpeace85

What lines are affected by price increase?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

thinking about purchasing this ring -- does anyone have it (in any gold) and can post mod shots or let me know what it's like?


----------



## 880

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> thinking about purchasing this ring -- does anyone have it (in any gold) and can post mod shots or let me know what it's like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600102



I have it with a diamond head and tail. Action pic here #722






						Any Bvlgari / Bulgari wearers out there?
					

WFH is really taking its toll on me so I got a lil something as retail therapy :smile: nothing fancy just a really casual bracelet that I could see myself wearing on any occasion




					forum.purseblog.com
				




After I had it for some months, I mistakenly thought it stretched a bit, but it actually didn’t (I had lost a bit of weight in my fingers, and some of my other rings became looser too) I’ve worn it quite a bit since, and it’s sturdy. Very comfortable. I can wear it on either my ring finger or pinkie depending on weather and humidity. I purchased rose gold and find that BV rose is relatively subtle. I don’t mind mixing with YG. But my combinations are not on the same stack or arm. I do wear the tubogas serpenti bracelet a lot, and the coil and size has remained intact (neither have loosened much If at all)  HTH


----------



## helloitsdmmm

innerpeace85 said:


> What lines are affected by price increase?



I'm not sure 



sunnylovesjewelry said:


> thinking about purchasing this ring -- does anyone have it (in any gold) and can post mod shots or let me know what it's like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600102


I just got the RG one


----------



## lemontart

helloitsdmmm said:


> I'm not sure
> 
> 
> I just got the RG one
> 
> View attachment 5600137
> View attachment 5600139


Very nice! What size did you get and what's your actual ring size?


----------



## 422stewart

Hi,

First time posting, long time lurker.

Has anyone heard of this Bvlgari BZero1 Chain bracelet with the three charms in tri gold? I saw it on Fashionphile but was curious if anyone here has seen and/ or owns it.

Thanks,
Samuel


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Anyone have the serpenti rings without the snake head? I just got the mother of pearl one and diamond (thin version) and wonder how the wear and tear is. They’re addicting as now I want to collect more to stack!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

422stewart said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time posting, long time lurker.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this Bvlgari BZero1 Chain bracelet with the three charms in tri gold? I saw it on Fashionphile but was curious if anyone here has seen and/ or owns it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Samuel
> 
> View attachment 5600475


I have the single one in diamonds and I love the daintiness! They wear well. I’ve had mine for a few months now.


----------



## helloitsdmmm

lemontart said:


> Very nice! What size did you get and what's your actual ring size?



I got a size L and I'm about 16.5mm


----------



## 422stewart

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I have the single one in diamonds and I love the daintiness! They wear well. I’ve had mine for a few months now.


Very tempted now haha.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Those with the serpenti viper ring in the single coil pave - can anyone tell me if it’s worth it? I’ve been going back and fourth on it


----------



## myztic

For those with there pave serpenti bracelet, does it stretch at all with time? Do you prefer a loose fit or a tighter fit?


----------



## notsogirly

Here is the medium in rose gold together with my cartier love size 18 cm. I wore it in separate arms as I don’t want them to get scratched


----------



## notsogirly

I think it fits big on my 15.5 cm wrists. But my cartier love is a looser fit and the small would be too small just incase i wanted to stack


----------



## innerpeace85

It looks like price increase didn't happen on 9/5? Any intel on this? TIA


----------



## marzipanchen

innerpeace85 said:


> It looks like price increase didn't happen on 9/5? Any intel on this? TIA


There seems to have been a smaller price increase this time around, at least in Europe. This is consistent with what I had recently heard from an SA. The M sized pavé serpenti viper bracelet is now 31,600 instead of 31,000 EUR. I haven't checked prices of other items though.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I recently ordered the Malachite Divas dream pendant. I love it but the clasp seems to get stuck. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong here? TIA!


----------



## Deleted 698298

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently ordered the Malachite Divas dream pendant. I love it but the clasp seems to get stuck. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong here? TIA!
> View attachment 5605750
> View attachment 5605751


Did you get it from the store? Just return or exchange.


----------



## itrar

My SA told me for Bvlgari necklaces the clasp should go to the chain instead of the hoop thing, and you can move the clasp between these hoops to adjust chain length. Attaching a picture in case it helps! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently ordered the Malachite Divas dream pendant. I love it but the clasp seems to get stuck. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong here? TIA!


----------



## Cool Breeze

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I recently ordered the Malachite Divas dream pendant. I love it but the clasp seems to get stuck. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong here? TIA!
> View attachment 5605750
> View attachment 5605751


It’s a beautiful piece and looks great on you.  I would take it to the store to get it checked out.


----------



## innerpeace85

itrar said:


> My SA told me for Bvlgari necklaces the clasp should go to the chain instead of the hoop thing, and you can move the clasp between these hoops to adjust chain length. Attaching a picture in case it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605771


Is it secure? I am scared with how it moves around.


----------



## itrar

innerpeace85 said:


> Is it secure? I am scared with how it moves around.


it was pretty secure for the bzero1 necklace I got!


----------



## helloitsdmmm

innerpeace85 said:


> It looks like price increase didn't happen on 9/5? Any intel on this? TIA


It was only a few things. I know some of the Diva collection was affected.


----------



## anonymousj878

Hi all, 

First TPF account, and seeking advice from members on here. So I just purchased the YG Serpenti pave bracelet on Aug 26 (paid full price on the deposit) .. SA said there would be 10-12% increase on the bracelets. Only for me to find out today that there is in fact no increase .. feeling a little bit betrayed/ lied to, in addition to antsy as the bracelet's ETA is said to be early November. 

I'm also thinking of going to Europe in december, in which case if the bracelet is available and the exchange rate currently stands, with VAX refund will make it around 3.8k cheaper to me .. thinking of asking my SA to give me a refund as the estimated date is still in November, do you guys think this would be OK/ a good option ?

Thanks !


----------



## dbcelly

So glad I found this thread because I posted this question in the Bulgari Serpenti thread - apologies for the duplicate. 

For those who have the single coil viper ring, do you find the ring comfortable for daily wear?  I'd hate for the 'scales' to be uncomfortable against fingers beside it, or the head/tail to get caught in things.  And, do you think it's too much / flashy for day-to-day wear?


----------



## helloitsdmmm

dbcelly said:


> So glad I found this thread because I posted this question in the Bulgari Serpenti thread - apologies for the duplicate.
> 
> For those who have the single coil viper ring, do you find the ring comfortable for daily wear?  I'd hate for the 'scales' to be uncomfortable against fingers beside it, or the head/tail to get caught in things.  And, do you think it's too much / flashy for day-to-day wear?



I wear mine every day (except at the gym) and I have a pretty active lifestyle. Never had it catch onto anything and the scales never bother me. Super comfortable  I don't think it's flashy at all (I did try the two-coil one and that was too flashy for me lol).


----------



## kubik

Just got the serpenti viper ring in rose gold 
Wearing it made me feel kinda powerful lol


----------



## sg44

Serpenti viper ring in rose gold with diamonds (landed up getting the yellow gold version)


----------



## kubik

sg44 said:


> Serpenti viper ring in rose gold (landed up getting the yellow gold)
> 
> View attachment 5614614


Stunnniinnnggg~


----------



## Rockysmom

Mine in rose gold


----------



## dbcelly

All of your rings and mod shots look so beautiful!  I need to try one on!  It definitely seems like the index finger is the more popular choice for the serpenti ring.


----------



## SilverBen

Stacking with the white gold/diamond serpenti bangle today


----------



## nublux

anyone have SA recommendations in us?


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Does anyone know the pricing for the monete collection(like the curb chain necklaces)? I only ever see them from 2nd hand retailers and I'm sadly not super close to a store.


----------



## SnowieBelle

Hi! I will message you!


nublux said:


> anyone have SA recommendations in us?





nublux said:


> anyone have SA recommendations in us?


Hi @nublux! I will message you!


----------



## chaerimk

I am re-falling in love with my Bvlgari B.zero1 again. They looks so good stacking. I am glad I got these long time ago. 
 Some combination that I am loving.


----------



## angelz629

For the full pave serpenti bracelet owners out there, did you receive a certificate with your bracelet that tells you the diamond color and clarity? If so, what color and clarity diamonds do they use?


----------



## chaerimk

angelz629 said:


> For the full pave serpenti bracelet owners out there, did you receive a certificate with your bracelet that tells you the diamond color and clarity? If so, what color and clarity diamonds do they use?


I asked the SA when I looked at one and they said no diamond cert since the diamonds are small. However, she said their diamonds are excellent cut, Vs+ and G or better.


----------



## angelz629

chaerimk said:


> I asked the SA when I looked at one and they said no diamond cert since the diamonds are small. However, she said their diamonds are excellent cut, Vs+ and G or better.


Thanks for the response.  I feel like I get a different answer every time I ask a different SA.  When I went in, the SA told me it's J or better. This inconsistency makes me feel skeptical....


----------



## chaerimk

angelz629 said:


> Thanks for the response.  I feel like I get a different answer every time I ask a different SA.  When I went in, the SA told me it's J or better. This inconsistency makes me feel skeptical....


I think if you go with white gold you can def spot diamonds that are in the J-I range. H and above will stay white with white gold. I would not worry about color. For me, the cut is the most important and I have not been disappointed with Bvlgari yet. I just recently ordered the semi-diamond serpenti and waiting for it to arrive. Will share once I got it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

chaerimk said:


> I think if you go with white gold you can def spot diamonds that are in the J-I range. H and above will stay white with white gold. I would not worry about color. For me, the cut is the most important and I have not been disappointed with Bvlgari yet. I just recently ordered the semi-diamond serpenti and waiting for it to arrive. Will share once I got it.


I have the white gold pave and I’ve never seen a trace of color in the I -J range.  Bulgari is a high end jeweler and would never use anything less than D color.  I can only speculate that the salesperson who opined Bulgari used J color diamonds was not adequately informed.


----------



## mel_d

chaerimk said:


> I asked the SA when I looked at one and they said no diamond cert since the diamonds are small. However, she said their diamonds are excellent cut, Vs+ and G or better.


That's strange because I recently bought the fiorever necklace and it came with a certificate confirming the diamond quality even though they are small (largest centre diamond is .1)
Fyi the diamonds are D-F and IF-VVS
Although one salesperson did tell me that for the fiorever range they only use diamonds within that range, which would imply that other collections may have diamonds with lower grading perhaps...


----------



## chaerimk

Just got mine Serpenti semi pave diamond in rose gold. Love the look and the diamonds are so sparkly. Once thing I can say is that I missed the heavy weight of gold that Bvlgari used to do. I do understand that the price of gold is high but for the price they charged for these new items, they can make them a bit heavier. This bracelet weighted 23.1g and cost $9450, while my regular, not the narrow version, b.zero1 is 48.6g. This is not just with Bvlgari thou. Everyone is making their jewelry with less and less gold but charge more now a day.


----------



## SilverBen

New addition...obsessed!


----------



## bambilina

Tried on the semi-pave Serpenti in store as I wanted to see how it looked next to my small Cartier Love. I'm in love!!


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m thinking of the B.zero1 bracelet with diamonds to mark a milestone in my life and for everyday wear. This will be my first higher end jewelry purchase. I’m a handbag girl transitioning to jewelry.
Can anyone give me any pros/cons I should consider before purchasing this piece. Thanks.


----------



## A bottle of Red

LemonDrop said:


> I’m thinking of the B.zero1 bracelet with diamonds to mark a milestone in my life and for everyday wear. This will be my first higher end jewelry purchase. I’m a handbag girl transitioning to jewelry.
> Can anyone give me any pros/cons I should consider before


Sorry delete


----------



## LemonDrop

I live in the USA. I am going to Brussels in 2 weeks. Would the bracelet I am looking at be less expensive there?  I don't know how to find out online.


----------



## Mishella

LemonDrop said:


> I live in the USA. I am going to Brussels in 2 weeks. Would the bracelet I am looking at be less expensive there?  I don't know how to find out online.


It’s gonna be about $400 cheaper after tax refund.


----------



## chaerimk

LemonDrop said:


> I’m thinking of the B.zero1 bracelet with diamonds to mark a milestone in my life and for everyday wear. This will be my first higher end jewelry purchase. I’m a handbag girl transitioning to jewelry.
> Can anyone give me any pros/cons I should consider before purchasing this piece. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5657235


This is a beauty. I saw it in-store and the diamond is sparkly. I would deff try it on and walk around the store for a bit though. These types of bracelets can be top-heavy and you may end up to have to re-adjust the charm around a lot.


----------



## LemonDrop

I love the look of the bracelet. I am wondering if I can get away with wearing it a lot. Maybe even falling asleep in it. I know there are bracelets that are better for 24 hour wear. But 1) I love the look of this and 2) I want something I can look at constantly and think positive thoughts. I want this bracelet to be that so bad. Thanks everyone. I just know once I commit to it I can’t return it after wearing it. So I’m trying to consider the negatives first.


----------



## LemonDrop

chaerimk said:


> This is a beauty. I saw it in-store and the diamond is sparkly. I would deff try it on and walk around the store for a bit though. These types of bracelets can be top-heavy and you may end up to have to re-adjust the charm around a lot.


Thanks. I’m going to Brussels Dec 4. I will try it on at the boutique there. But damn I know once it’s on my arm I’ll be slapping down my card


----------



## LemonDrop

Haha. I couldn’t wait I just ordered it with 2 day shipping. I’m thrilled. I hope it makes me happy happy happy


----------



## LemonDrop

It’s here. The wrapping is so pretty I think I’m going to wait till this evening after a glass of wine to open it. Sitting here at 10am in my pajamas just doesn’t seem right.


----------



## LemonDrop

My little bracelet came in layers of presentation that weighed 6 pounds.


----------



## LemonDrop

Is it ok to wear it like this? With the clasp between ? Or is this just for photos online ?


----------



## leechiyong

LemonDrop said:


> Is it ok to wear it like this? With the clasp between ? Or is this just for photos online ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658960


Yes, that’s how it’s supposed to be clasped.


----------



## Midnight0808

Hello, I realize sizing questions have been asked and answered so apologies if this is redundant - does the small or medium size fit flush (or close to flush) with the size 17 love?


----------



## helloitsdmmm

Midnight0808 said:


> Hello, I realize sizing questions have been asked and answered so apologies if this is redundant - does the small or medium size fit flush (or close to flush) with the size 17 love?



The M size is slightly bigger!


----------



## Mishella

Midnight0808 said:


> Hello, I realize sizing questions have been asked and answered so apologies if this is redundant - does the small or medium size fit flush (or close to flush) with the size 17 love?


M is somewhere between sizes 17 and 18 love


----------



## 880

LemonDrop said:


> Is it ok to wear it like this? With the clasp between ? Or is this just for photos online ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658960


Congratulations @LemonDrop ! The bracelet is stunning, and I am so happy for you!


----------



## Annlovebag

My first bvlgari


----------



## Xthgirl

Annlovebag said:


> My first bvlgari


Amazing... MAybe one day in my dreams


----------



## avia

I have a BZero ring in YG which i wear everyday.now i am eyeing a tubogas bangle with onyx in wg. A store i  Japan is selling one but when i did my research i can’t find a wg its all yg.i am sure the one in japan is authentic but can’t find if bvulgari made a wg on tubogas bangle.


----------



## chaerimk

I


avia said:


> I have a BZero ring in YG which i wear everyday.now i am eyeing a tubogas bangle with onyx in wg. A store i  Japan is selling one but when i did my research i can’t find a wg its all yg.i am sure the one in japan is authentic but can’t find if bvulgari made a wg on tubogas bangle.


I heard that Bvlgari makes specific collections or metal for certain markets. Wg is still very popular in Asia. This maybe the reason why?


----------



## helloitsdmmm

My SA told me there's gonna be worldwide price increase on Jan 10. No specifics :/


----------



## Xthgirl

Out of topic but i just got these gifts from my SA for Christmas. Hot coco powder and a jewelry box


----------



## chaerimk

helloitsdmmm said:


> My SA told me there's gonna be worldwide price increase on Jan 10. No specifics :/


I heard the same from my SA in Vegas. Up to 10%. Bvlgari is slowly creeping up to the Cartier pricing, and that is not a positive thing. On the other hand, I think this is all across LMVH. I also heard that Tiffany is also getting a new price increase in Jan. I am not surprised this is a strategy to get people to buy now before the price increase.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think things are creeping up EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Xthgirl

chaerimk said:


> I heard the same from my SA in Vegas. Up to 10%. Bvlgari is slowly creeping up to the Cartier pricing, and that is not a positive thing. On the other hand, I think this is all across LMVH. I also heard that Tiffany is also getting a new price increase in Jan. I am not surprised this is a strategy to get people to buy now before the price increase.


Yep, the price insreases did realy make me buy a bracelet. It is an effective strategy. Im on ban island for a while after that purchase though.  I guess they cant find a better strategy to boost immediate sales than that.


----------



## Red_kelly

twitspie said:


> View attachment 4780133
> 
> My bvlgari diva bracelet I wear everyday
> 
> Pls follow my insta:
> Pearlandtwinkle


Hi, I have just been doing my research on this thread as I intend to buy a Bvlgari bracelet. It’s likely to be the serpenti in yellow gold. I hope this is not off topic but I really like your rainbow bracelet. Would you be able to share where you got it from? Thank you.


----------



## twitspie

Red_kelly said:


> Hi, I have just been doing my research on this thread as I intend to buy a Bvlgari bracelet. It’s likely to be the serpenti in yellow gold. I hope this is not off topic but I really like your rainbow bracelet. Would you be able to share where you got it from? Thank you.


Hello
It is a fashion bracelet from Soru Jewellery xx


----------



## Red_kelly

twitspie said:


> Hello
> It is a fashion bracelet from Soru Jewellery xx


Thank you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Uh oh. After years of lusting after this bracelet from afar, I finally had the chance to try on the Serpenti bracelet today at the airport in both the demi pave and full pave, medium size. 

They only had rose gold in both versions but if I ever got one it would be yellow gold. Sigh. The demi pave has just shot to the top of my jewellery wish list!


----------



## pursesss

First Bulgari piece for me!


----------



## Rami00

Looking at the pics I took fews ago and really loving this combo. What do you guys think. Serpenti bracelet in the pic is mine.


----------



## SilverBen

Rami00 said:


> Looking at the pics I took fews ago and really loving this combo. What do you guys think. Serpenti bracelet in the pic is mine.
> 
> View attachment 5679237


Love that! - I am currently wearing similar stack (Tennis bracelet & pave serpenti) and been thinking of adding a 3rd, thinner bangle - this confirms my thoughts on how it would look


----------



## chaerimk

Onebagtoomany said:


> Uh oh. After years of lusting after this bracelet from afar, I finally had the chance to try on the Serpenti bracelet today at the airport in both the demi pave and full pave, medium size.
> 
> They only had rose gold in both versions but if I ever got one it would be yellow gold. Sigh. The demi pave has just shot to the top of my jewellery wish list!
> 
> View attachment 5678183
> View attachment 5678184


You will love the yellow-gold demi pave. It is easier to get them in the state than over sea from what I heard. I have both yellow and rose gold and they both dazzling. I do not regret buying them at all.


----------

